# Wartezeiten für Dungeons!



## Exicoo (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mal eben die Frage in den Raum stellen, warum denn mit Cataclysm die Wartezeiten für normale, sowie heroische Dungeons so extrem lang sind.
Als DD muss ich gute 40 Minuten auf eine Einladung warten... solangsam nervt es einfach, denn wie soll man unter diesen Umständen bitte Gear farmen?
Klar kann man auf die Gilde zurück greifen, oder Spieler von seinem Server suchen, aber ich finde da geht es auch ums Prinzip. Fakt ist, dass man in WotLK als DD nur 10 Minuten warten musste, obwohl die Leute eher weniger Heros gingen, wie jetzt.

Woran könnten diese langem Wartezeiten denn liegen?...


----------



## AoC.Virtus (26. Dezember 2010)

_Fakt ist, dass man in WotLK als DD nur 10 Minuten warten musste, obwohl die Leute eher weniger Heros gingen,

_*damit hast du Dich selbst beantwortet !*_



Edit: >>>>>>>> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/178197-wieso-kommt-man-so-schwer-in-instanzen/ 
_


----------



## Exicoo (26. Dezember 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> _Fakt ist, dass man in WotLK als DD nur 10 Minuten warten musste, obwohl die Leute eher weniger Heros gingen,
> 
> _*damit hast du Dich selbst beantwortet !*_
> 
> ...



Also liegt es, daran dass jetzt so viele Leute heros gehen? Das hab ich schon vermutet...


----------



## WackoJacko (26. Dezember 2010)

Es liegt daran, dass man nicht wie zu WotlK,  in nur 10 Minuten da durchrennt sondern gerne mal 2 Stunden darin verbringt.

Und eben diese Tatsache bewirkt auch die langen Wartezeiten.

Wartezeit entspricht in etwa der Dauer die Hero zu clearen.

Sprich ca. 10 Mins Wartezeit in WotlK = 10 Minuten für eine Hero


30 bis 50 Mins Wartezeit in Cata (als DD) = Mindestens 45 Mins um die Ini zu clearen (je nach Gruppe, Skill und Gear)


----------



## xerkxes (26. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch wohl eine Frechheit, dass man überhaupt Ausrüstung farmen muss, oder?


----------



## Nexilein (26. Dezember 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Also liegt es, daran dass jetzt so viele Leute heros gehen? Das hab ich schon vermutet...



Vor allem liegt es auch daran, dass sich Tanks nur ungern random Gruppen antun.
Einmal ganz abgesehen davon, dass mit Cata wohl deutlich weniger Tanks unterwegs sind. Die ganze "Ich tanke mit meinem Plattenträger in T10 DD Gear"- Fraktion gibt's ja schließlich nichtmehr :-)

*edit*
Das Höchstgebot für einen Tank für eine 5er Hero lag gestern auf unserem Server bei 500g...


----------



## Exicoo (26. Dezember 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl eine Frechheit, dass man überhaupt Ausrüstung farmen muss, oder?



wenn du so denkst, is es dein Problem. Ich jedenfalls finde es gut, dass jetzt ein gewisser Schwierigkeitsgrad herrscht.
Wobei man mittlerweile auch durch die meisten heros durch rushen kann.


----------



## xerkxes (26. Dezember 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> wenn du so denkst, is es dein Problem. Ich jedenfalls finde es gut, dass jetzt ein gewisser Schwierigkeitsgrad herrscht.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie



Exicoo schrieb:


> Wobei man mittlerweile auch durch die meisten heros durch rushen kann.



Das war klar...

Fisher Price Gaming kommt wieder.


----------



## Zyson (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde Blizzard ist schuld das wir DD´s leiden müssen die kein anderen Spec machen können wie ich z.B. als Hunter.

Wie ich darauf komme ganz einfach ich sehe immer wieder Beiträge in den Foren von Healern die es zu schwer ist vom Mana her oder denen das Tanken halt kein Spass mehr macht. (Und jetzt kommt mir bloß net das Healen und Tanken nicht schwer ist, das behaupten immer die leute die ein Stamm Raid bzw Stamm hero haben, aber als normaler Casual Spieler ist es zu schwer JAWOHL!) in Woltk hat mir das Heilen Spass gemacht in Cata hab ich es erst gar nicht versucht und bin zu DD umgestiegen. 

Ich denke das haben viele gemacht und ich denke auch wenn Blizzard die Tanks und Healer bufft werden die Wartezeiten auch senken weil es dann wieder mehr Casual Spieler als Tank und Heal geben wird.

Und ich hoffe wirklich das Blizzard das macht macht, mich kotzt es nämlich so an wenn ich immer sehen muss das ich nach 45 Minuten warten die gruppe betrete erste Trashs mache und der Healer oder Tank leavt ZUM KOTZEN Sag ich euch !

Und mit der Gilde kann ich in keine Heros da wir von 1000 Mitglieder (Ist eine level gilde für Raidgilden hab ich leider keine Zeit) maximal nur 4 Tanks dabei haben die nicht grad oft on sind. 

Und im Handel Chat findet man auch keine weil alle zumindest auf unseren Server Item Level 340 verlangen auch von den DD´s, da es mir ja nicht möglich ich schon allein wegen den Wartezeiten pro tag in viele Heros zu gehen kann ich das auch vergessen.


----------



## xerkxes (26. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizzard ist schuld das wir DD´s leiden müssen die kein anderen Spec machen können wie ich z.B. als Hunter.



Falls das Ernst gemeint ist sei dir meiner Schadenfreude gewiss. Keiner hält dich davon ab einen Tank zu spielen und es besser zu machen als die, die (vielleicht auch von dir) geflamed werden. Das wäre eine Win-Win Situation, du kommst schneller in die Instanzen und du ersparst anderen leidenden DDlern ihre Schmerzen.


----------



## Nexilein (26. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizzard ist schuld das wir DD´s leiden müssen die kein anderen Spec machen können wie ich z.B. als Hunter.
> 
> Wie ich darauf komme ganz einfach ich sehe immer wieder Beiträge in den Foren von Healern die es zu schwer ist vom Mana her oder denen das Tanken halt kein Spass mehr macht. (Und jetzt kommt mir bloß net das Healen und Tanken nicht schwer ist, das behaupten immer die leute die ein Stamm Raid bzw Stamm hero haben, aber als normaler Casual Spieler ist es zu schwer JAWOHL!) in Woltk hat mir das Heilen Spass gemacht in Cata hab ich es erst gar nicht versucht und bin zu DD umgestiegen.



Du könntest also Heilen und die Wartezeit drastisch verringern, hast aber keine Lust darauf...
Ja, daran kann wohl nur Blizzard Schuld haben...



Zyson schrieb:


> Und mit der Gilde kann ich in keine Heros da wir von 1000 Mitglieder (Ist eine level gilde für Raidgilden hab ich leider keine Zeit) maximal nur 4 Tanks dabei haben die nicht grad oft on sind.



Es gibt ein breites Spektrum an Gilden; nicht nur Level- und Raidgilden. 
Abgesehen davon haben auch nicht alle Raidgilden unmenschliche Ansprüche an die Spielzeit. Ich persönlich habe mir eine Gilde mit Leuten gesucht mit denen ich gerne zusammenspiele. Da sind manche täglich on, andere nur 2 mal die Woche. Die beiden die die Gilde vor Jahren gegründet haben spielen mittlerweile sogar nur 6 Wochen im Jahr.


----------



## Zyson (26. Dezember 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Falls das Ernst gemeint ist sei dir meiner Schadenfreude gewiss. Keiner hält dich davon ab einen Tank zu spielen und es besser zu machen als die, die (vielleicht auch von dir) geflamed werden. Das wäre eine Win-Win Situation, du kommst schneller in die Instanzen und du ersparst anderen leidenden DDlern ihre Schmerzen.






Nexilein schrieb:


> Du könntest also Heilen und die Wartezeit drastisch verringern, hast aber keine Lust darauf...
> Ja, daran kann wohl nur Blizzard Schuld haben...




Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich keine Lust drauf hätte ich will nur ein Stressfreies Spielen haben wenn ich abends von der Arbeit komme und das habe ich halt nur beim DD. 

Healer müssen stets drauf achten das die Gruppe am leben bleibt und das sie selber nicht oom gehen.

Tanks müssen stets drauf achten das die Gruppe keine Aggro bekommt und damit praktisch auch schauen das die Gruppe am leben bleibt.

Sowas nenn ich als Casual Spieler STRESS. Für leute die Tag für Tag in WoW on sind Raiden gehen, für die möge das lachhaft klingen aber für mich ist das ernst gemeint.

DD´s müssen halt nur Dmg auf den Boss machen und wie in meinen fall als Hunter Eisfalle setzen und aus Feuer oder ähnlichen raus gehen für mich ist das halt kein Stress weil es mir Spass macht.

Und das ist der Punkt ICH HABE LUST DARAUF Tank oder Heal zu spielen ABER! MOMENTAN macht es mir kein Spass von der schwierigkeit her. Und wenn sich das nicht ändert steigen immer mehr von Tank und Heal zu DD um.

Und ja da finde ich halt das Blizzard Schuld ist.


----------



## Anglus (26. Dezember 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> wenn du so denkst, is es dein Problem. Ich jedenfalls finde es gut, dass jetzt ein gewisser Schwierigkeitsgrad herrscht.
> Wobei man mittlerweile auch durch die meisten heros durch rushen kann.



Na dann sag mal ein beispiel .


----------



## toryz (26. Dezember 2010)

Das liegt daran das viele DDs einfach noch nicht kapiert haben das wir nicht mehr in Nordend unterwegs sind und das die Zeichen des Tanks einen Sinn haben. Viele DDs bomben nach wie vor nur rum oder missachten zbsp einen Totenkopf. Das dann Heiler und Tanks keine Lust auf rnd Inis haben finde ich verständlich und ich geh auch lieber mit der Gilde anstatt mir diese Unfähigkeit random anzutun.


----------



## Blackout1091 (26. Dezember 2010)

Naja mir gingen die Wartezeit auch aufen Sack.
Mein Krieger ausgepackt , Tank gespecct und instant invite


----------



## Nexilein (26. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich keine Lust drauf hätte ich will nur ein Stressfreies Spielen haben wenn ich abends von der Arbeit komme und das habe ich halt nur beim DD.
> 
> Healer müssen stets drauf achten das die Gruppe am leben bleibt und das sie selber nicht oom gehen.
> 
> ...



Dann gehe doch einfach noch nicht in heroische Instanzen...
Du hast vorhin geschrieben, dass du noch keinen iLvl Durchschniit von 340 hast. Also hol dir doch erstmal Equip aus den normalen Instanzen. Der Ruf den man dabei sammelt reicht auch locker für ein paar 346er Items. Durch Berufe soll es ja auch das ein oder andere nette Item geben.
Ich verstehe, dass du entspannt spielen willst, aber dann mach dir doch nicht selber Stress indem du unbedingt in Heros rennen willst...

In normalen Instanzen kannst du dann auch stressfrei tanken und heilen.


----------



## ak47fatih (26. Dezember 2010)

toryz schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das viele DDs einfach noch nicht kapiert haben das wir nicht mehr in Nordend unterwegs sind und das die Zeichen des Tanks einen Sinn haben. Viele DDs bomben nach wie vor nur rum oder missachten zbsp einen Totenkopf. Das dann Heiler und Tanks keine Lust auf rnd Inis haben finde ich verständlich und ich geh auch lieber mit der Gilde anstatt mir diese Unfähigkeit random anzutun.





normalerweise muss man sich von so spieler wie dich in acht nehmen ,die rnd rein kommen 2 boss killen und nach sehen ob ihr item dropt und dann einfach abhauen.



Und wieso soll man net bomben? wenn man es kann macht man es auch ,wenn da 6 mobs stehen paar sek antanken lassen und dann bom was das zeug hält.



ausser dem die hier sagen, die warte zeiten sind ok die haben ,ihre eigene gruppe mit den sie los ziehen. ich warte doch net als dd 50min damit so ein...... einfach nach dem inv wieder abhaut weil die ini zu schwer ist.



pslizz hat sich selbst an die beine gemacht durch das DF kommen mal gruppen zusammen die net so gut cc können ,den rest könnt ihr euch vorstellen.




mich brauchst du net zu zuflamen weil ich das weitere mimi von den ,is doch easy spieler ,net mehr hören kann. 




der tag hat nur 24h


----------



## Tikume (26. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Und das ist der Punkt ICH HABE LUST DARAUF Tank oder Heal zu spielen ABER! MOMENTAN macht es mir kein Spass von der schwierigkeit her. Und wenn sich das nicht ändert steigen immer mehr von Tank und Heal zu DD um.
> 
> Und ja da finde ich halt das Blizzard Schuld ist.



In gewisser weise hast Du Recht. Wenn soviele Leute keine Lust haben zu tanken, muss sich der Hersteller eigentlich fragen was er beim Design verbockt hat.
Da sich aber in der nächsten Zeit in Wow da sicher nichts ändern wird (auch bis zum nächsten größeren Equip-Upgrade wird es noch Monate dauern) sollte man sich persönlich überlegen welche Lösung man sich sucht.


----------



## madmurdock (26. Dezember 2010)

Das hat ueberhaupt nix damit zu tun, ob die Inis nun laenger dauern oder dass sich mehr Leute anmelden. Der einzige Punkt ist, dass sich kaum Tanks und Heals für Randoms anmelden und lieber direkt im /2 oder Gildenchat eine Gruppe suchen.

Das bedeutet, dass das Verhaeltnis von DDs, Tanks und Heals noch weiter auseinander klafft. Ein Beispiel aus WoW Zeiten (rein hypothetische und nicht belegte Werte):

Tanks: 2%
Heals: 5%
DDs: 93%

Nun veranschauliche, aber nicht zwangslaeufig richtige Werte für Cata:

Tanks: 0,5%
Heals: 2%
DDs: 97,5%

Sicherlich werden die wirklichen Werte noch um ein paar Prozent abweichen, aber das Grundprinzip sollte deutlich werden.

Und nein, ich werde nicht den Tipp geben, versucht es doch mal als Tank. Keiner will Neulinge als Tanks. Wenn ihr schon üben wollt, dann tut dies erstmal im normalen Modus bzw gildenintern. Da warte ich lieber 10 Minuten laenger als auf einen miesen Tank zu treffen. Ausserdem wird der Tank eh gekickt, wenn er zu schlecht ist.

Einziges Argument, die für die "Die inis dauern laenger" These spricht, ist, dass sich die Tanks/Heals nicht direkt erneut fuer eine Ini anmelden und erst mal ne Pause machen bzw generell nur 1, 2 Inis absolvieren pro Tag anstatt wie frueher 4, 5. Aber wie oben gesagt, normalerweise haette das nix zu sagen, da der Relative Anteil dann der selbe sein muesste.


----------



## Byte768 (26. Dezember 2010)

Gehen wir mal der Sache auf den Grund: Das Addon ist erst im Dezember erschienen und noch immer haben viele nicht alle ihre Chars auf 85 leveln können. Wählen sie den Weg des Questens, so kommt es häufig vor, das sie das DD-Equipment wählen, weil sie damit schnell vorran kommen, da sie beim Soloquesten eben keine besonderen Bedingungen erfüllen müssen. Daraus folgt, dass das 2nd und 3rd Equipment noch fehlt oder schlechter ist. Man kann noch nicht wie in den letzten Monaten einfach jedes Item aus dem Dungeon mitnehmen, denn andere brauchen diese auch noch und daher ergibt sich ein Engpass.
Wenn das erste Equipment fertig ist oder wieder überschüssige Punkte vorhanden sind, wird sich die Situation normalisieren. Das dauert seine Zeit. Es gibt genug Spieler, die noch nicht einmal die Maximalstufe erreicht haben.

Es hat wenig mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun. Vor dem Release besaßen viele Spieler haufenweise Equipment, teilweise Heiler, DD, Tank und PvP Equipment. Das alles müssen sie sich erst wieder erspielen. Folglich ergibt das einen Überschuss an diverse Skillungen. Die Wartezeiten haben sich generell nicht erhöht: Tank und Heiler haben immer noch wesentlich kürzere, was genau deshalb der Fall ist, weil es noch immer zu wenige davon gibt.
Außerdem hängt es vom Level ab: In der Scherbenwelt sind die Wartezeiten bei mir nie länger als 1-9 Minuten, es sind eine ganze Menge Spieler unterwegs, die neue Chars hochspielen und wegen Erbstücken diese Phase auch in jeder Rolle meistern können. Zwischen 81-85 sieht das noch ein wenig anders aus!


----------



## Matze82 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich Spiele selbst einen druiden (restro/moonkin). Ich habe also selbst die entscheidungsgewalt, wie lange ich warten will, bis es los geht. Es ist halt nicht mehr Wotlk, was viele noch nicht kappiert haben. Das betrifft auch die Tanks und die healer. Ohne Taktik und Marken geht es halt nicht.

Ich war gestern mal als dd im dungeon Finder unterwegs. 40min gewartet. War ja klar ist aber ok. Hero deathmines. Kaum markieren. Kein Wunder dass man viped. Auf Vorschläge anderer Spieler eingehen 0. Beim Admiral nach dem 5. Vipe verlaesst der Tank die Gruppe mit dem Argument zu wenig schaden. Das die vipes aufgrund eines kickes des Bosses hervorgerufen wurde, der uns vom Schiff blies sah er nicht ein. Genauso stur reagierte er, als ich den Vorschlag machte den Boss in der Kajüte zu tanken, wie es früher üblich war. 

Es ist die Uneinsichtigkeit einiger Spieler, welche mir die Lust an Randoms nimmt und das trifft auf viele dd's zu, nur das man es nicht merkt, wenn 1000 dd's nicht mehr Random gehen. Bei Tanks und Heilern fällt es aber schnell ins Gewicht.

Blizzard hat alles richtig gemacht, nur die Leute müssen es selbst begreifen, das die Zeit des easy goings Gott sei dank vorbei ist. Motivation ist das neue Zauberwort. Denkt mal drüber nach.

In diesem Sinne.
Lok'tar ogar.


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. Dezember 2010)

Also als Heal gehts gut momentan fast Instant Invite. Ich hab auch erst gesagt das mir das heilen zu Mana lastig ist bin ich auch immer noch der Meinung^^, aber wenn man sich erst einmal dran gewöhnt hat den Wildwuchs oder die Verjüngung mal nur ab und zu zu casten und Nachwachsen praktisch gar nicht ^^ dann hat man 0 Mana Probleme. Habe jetzt durchschnittslvl 333 und vorhin erfolgreich mit paar Wipes die erste Heroic geheilt. Im grunde ist das Healen nicht so schwer man muss sich nur darauf einstellen. 

Ich wollte auch erst DD only spielen als Eule hab dann aber wieder auf Heal gewechselt weil mir die Wartezeiten zu lange waren. Also spielt Tank oder Heal wenn es euch nervt wenn ihr auf die Rolle keine Lust habt sucht euch aufm Server nen Heal oder nen Tank mit dem ihr mitgeht es sind momentan massig Server Gruppen unterwegs


----------



## madmurdock (26. Dezember 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Wählen sie den Weg des Questens, so kommt es häufig vor, das sie das DD-Equipment wählen, weil sie damit schnell vorran kommen, da sie beim Soloquesten eben keine besonderen Bedingungen erfüllen müssen.



Das ist schlichtweg falsch. DD und Tank Equip wird nie gleichzeitig per Quest zur Auswahl stehen. Und ja, ich habe alles durchquestet mit meinem Krieger, welcher Tank ist und habe da jedes mal drauf geachtet. Allein Heals haben hier evtl Probs. Das Problem ist aber eher, dass das Questgear sowieso nicht ausreicht und erst durch einige normale Inis verbessert werden muss.


----------



## Byte768 (26. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Das ist schlichtweg falsch. DD und Tank Equip wird nie gleichzeitig per Quest zur Auswahl stehen.



Dein kompletter Beitrag ist falsch, ich habe nichts, aber auch gar nichts in dieser Richtung gesagt! Lies erstmal vernünftig, versuche zu verstehen was jemand schreibt, bevor du wahllos Texte zitierst.
Im Beitrag steht, dass viele Spieler sich anfangs auf ein Equipment festlegen und damit weitere Teile sammeln. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, das viele mit einer Rolle leveln und bis 85 dabei bleiben. Questbelohnungen werden ohnehin weggeworfen, sobald das erste Ziel erreicht ist.


----------



## madmurdock (26. Dezember 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Dein kompletter Beitrag ist falsch, ich habe nichts, aber auch gar nichts in dieser Richtung gesagt! Lies erstmal vernünftig, versuche zu verstehen was jemand schreibt bevor du wahllos Texte zitierst.
> Im Beitrag steht, das man sich zwischen dem Equipment entscheiden muss beim Questen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Außerdem brauche ich beim questen niemals mehr als ein Equipmentset, daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, das viele mit einer Rolle leveln und bis 85 dabei bleiben.



Du liest meinen Beitrag wohl auch nicht. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es bei der Questbelohnung niemals dazu kommen wird, dass man sich zwischen Tank und DD Equip entscheiden muss. Man kann also per Quests sowohl sein Tank und Off Gear komplett vollkriegen mit ilvl 318 Items + diverse spezielle 333/325 Blues.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (26. Dezember 2010)

ich tanke in heros und ich finde es ehrlichgesagt anstrengend und zwar aus folgenden gründe die mich zu wotlk auch genervt haben und zwar hauptsächlich an den dds

1. die meisten dds machen immer nochn lauigen schaden kein focusdmg und ziehen dadurch aggro und ich mach mir schon die mühe zeichen zusetzen.

2. cc, entweder gibt es gewisse nutzlosdds wie zB der riesenhaufen kriegerdds die gar kein cc haben und ich am liebsten sofort rausvoten würde, oder andere dds die ihre cc fähigkeiten netmal richtig einsetzen zu wissen

3. kein cc ->alle meine cds -> heiler oom . das manaproblem der heiler versteh ich und bin oft überrascht was es für unfassbare unterschiede in der heilleistung finde.

alles in allem gibt es noch etwas zum ausbessern an dem ganzen system dann gibts vllt mal wieder mehr tanks.


noch ein tipp auch an den TE
freunde suchen und mit glück spielt einer davon ein tank. ich geh immer mit mindestens 1-2 leuten die ich kenne und von denen ich weiß das sie was können. auch daher denk ich gibt es lange wartezeiten als dd. einfach weil kein tank sich ein bunter haufen unfähiger dds antun will und glück eine supergrp mal rnd zufinden ist mir seit cata erst ein mal passiert. ach ja und ts und kommunikation nimt zu das find ich gut.


----------



## CharlySteven (26. Dezember 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Woran könnten diese langem Wartezeiten denn liegen?...


An zuwenig tanks und heals..

wenns dich stört spiele doch tank und heal... die beiden haben instant inv oder paar sec...


----------



## Byte768 (26. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Du liest meinen Beitrag wohl auch nicht. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es bei der Questbelohnung niemals dazu kommen wird, dass man sich zwischen Tank und DD Equip entscheiden muss.



Das hat nie jemand geschrieben, weshalb dein Beitrag *gar nichts* mit dem zitieren Text zu tun hat. Es ging um Wartezeiten. Eine logische Erklärung für Wartezeiten ist, das die Anzahl der Rollen nicht ausgeglichen ist. Das ist kurz nach einem Addon völlig normal. Viele (es geht nicht um alle), tun sich den Streß nunmal nicht an als Tank/Heiler in völlig neue Dungeons zu gehen, bevor sie nicht ein Mindestmaß an Erfahrung/Equipment gesammelt haben. Und übrigens hast du die selbe Grundaussage in deinem Beitrag aufgezählt und dann noch ein 'falsch' drangehängt. Du erzählst das selbe und hälst sogar deine eigene Antwort für falsch, obwohl die genau das selbe aussagt. Wie war das noch mit dem Verständniss?



> Man kann also per Quests sowohl sein Tank und Off Gear komplett vollkriegen mit ilvl 318 Items + diverse spezielle 333/325 Blues.



Das interessiert auch nicht, denn ich tue es z.B. nicht. Du darfst nicht davon ausgehen, das jeder mit jedem Char die Gebiete durchquestet, ich werde das gewiß nicht. Und Items für die 2te und 3te Rolle sammele ich auch nicht, da diese vor Maxlvl nach meistens nichtmal einer Woche komplett veraltet sind. Die Mühe ist es häufig nicht wert.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es als DD ganz schrecklich! Erst die 30min warten und dann kriegt man noch die Experten. Was soll man noch dazu sagen?


----------



## Exicoo (26. Dezember 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden, dass Du das ironsich gemeint hast, jedoch wollte ich dich mit meiner Aussage nerven 
Und ja, ich kann nichts dafür, wenn man einfach nur gut spielt und deshalb durch die Inis rusht.

@CharlySteven

Leider kann ich mit meinem Magier nur Schaden austeilen  Zum Glück spiele ich jedoch noch einen Feral-Druiden, mit dem ich tanke.


@Unbekannter_Schamane

Da hilft dann nur noch Gilde oder Freunde, bei denen man weiß, dass sie spielen können...


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Und ja da finde ich halt das Blizzard Schuld ist.


Das kann man sehen wie man will. Vor dem letzten Addon haben alle geschriehen das es zu einfach ist. Jetzt macht man es etwas knackiger, nun ist das auch wieder nicht richtig. Also ich verstehe es nicht... 
Vielleicht müsst ihr einfach mal wieder richtig spielen lernen als nur rumzubomben und reinzustürmen?


----------



## lord just (26. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizzard ist schuld das wir DD´s leiden müssen die kein anderen Spec machen können wie ich z.B. als Hunter.
> 
> Wie ich darauf komme ganz einfach ich sehe immer wieder Beiträge in den Foren von Healern die es zu schwer ist vom Mana her oder denen das Tanken halt kein Spass mehr macht. (Und jetzt kommt mir bloß net das Healen und Tanken nicht schwer ist, das behaupten immer die leute die ein Stamm Raid bzw Stamm hero haben, aber als normaler Casual Spieler ist es zu schwer JAWOHL!) in Woltk hat mir das Heilen Spass gemacht in Cata hab ich es erst gar nicht versucht und bin zu DD umgestiegen.
> 
> ...



das heilen und tanken ist nur so schwer wie man es sich macht. wenn man als tank zu viel schaden frisst, dann müssen die dd mal cc nutzen und selbes gilt, wenn der heiler nicht hinterher kommt. das geht auch als casual nur muss man das eben in der gruppe sagen als tank oder heiler und die dd werden sich ersteinmal dran halten müssen, denn wer hat den lust wieder ne stunde auf nen neuen tank oder heiler zu warten?


ich bin auch casual spieler und mache jeden tag nur meine 25 dailies und eine non-hero instanz (hero dauert mir das warten einfach zu lange) und wenn man vor jedem boss der gruppe nochmals schnell die aufgaben erklärt und während des trash guckt ob der tank oder der heiler auch mitkommen gibt es keine probleme. man kann ja auch mal von sich aus ne eisfalle legen oder nen gegner sappen oder sheepen. normalerweise sollte jeder wissen, das man die ziele dann ersteinmal stehen lässt und fokusdamage macht damit man die mobs nicht aus dem cc haut.

schwer ist es nur wenn man sich nicht umstellt und noch immer zwanghaft versucht fehler irgendwie anders zu kompensieren als die fehler nicht zu machen. als tank muss man seine ganzen fähigkeiten für schadensverminderung auch schon bei normalen bossen nutzen und nicht nur in raids und auch das equip sollte viel mehr in die richtung schadenverminderung anstatt schaden gehen. durch rache macht man als tank genug schaden um genügend bedrohung aufzubauen. 

als heiler muss man sich natürlich auch umstellen und mehr mit den mittleren heilungen und hots arbeiten damit man nicht sofort oom geht und als dd muss man natürlich heiler und tank unterstützen.

non hero sollte eigentlich kein problem sein und es gibt nur wenige stellen die selbst auf non hero schwierig sind wie z.b. in der stadt der tolvir der vorletzte boss mit dem dunklen phönix. wenn da nicht genügend dps vorhanden sind, dann kommt man nicht aus der zweiten phase raus. hero wird dann noch etwas anspruchsvoller, weil es da einfach sehr stark auf die taktik geht. in grim batol z.b. beim ersten boss muss man der fähigkeit blitz einfach ausweichen, weil man sonst einfach instant umfällt. bei einem dd ist das nicht so schlimm aber beim heiler schon usw.

dir hat es vielleicht in wotlk spaß gemacht zu heilen, weil du wahrscheinlich gegen ende von wotlk geheilt hast und vom equip her schon 3 stufen zu hoch warst. es gibt momentan jetzt nur 2 möglichkeiten. entweder buffed blizzard die tanks und die heiler aber dazu gab es schon nen bluepost dass das nicht passieren wird. oder aber die leute passen ihre spielweise an die neuen spielmechaniken an und spielen wieder mehr wie zu bc oder classic zeiten.

und wenn ich mal ne hero gehe (vorher nen tank oder heiler suchen beim dailies machen) dann ist die hero auch nach ner stunde fertig. nur für die hallen des ursprungs haben wir 1,5h gebraucht weil es 2 wipes gab (1x tank dc und 1x heiler oom).


----------



## Legendary (26. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das kann man sehen wie man will. Vor dem letzten Addon haben alle geschriehen das es zu einfach ist. Jetzt macht man es etwas knackiger, nun ist das auch wieder nicht richtig. Also ich verstehe es nicht...



Der kleine aber feine Unterschied ist wohl der, dass sie es nicht ETWAS knackiger sondern teilweise so kackschwer gemacht haben, dass man mim Kopp einfach nur noch auf der Tastatur aufschlagen könnte weil man nicht einmal die erste Trashgruppe packt. Und mir werden wohl einige beipflichten, dass zwischen Wotlk á la "ich ziehe mal 3 Räume Trash zusammen und dann wird gebombt" und Cata "Oh mein Gott, 1 Mob is ausm CC gekommen und deswegen wipt die Gruppe komplett" wohl ein dezenter Himmel und Hölle Unterschied ist. Und da viele Spieler inkl. mir über 2 Jahre lang mit Bomben und stupidem Durchrennen durch Inis belohnt wurden kann ich widerrum aber auch die Spielerschaft verstehen, die jetzt meckert da es einfach zu schwer ist. 


Königsmörder und Konsorten wipen sich am 1. Boss in einer Hero Instanz (eigentlich echt lächerlich) den Arsch grün und blau um ein blaues 346er Item zu bekommen...jaja Blizz kennt nur 0 und 1 scheinbar.


----------



## Trinkgut (27. Dezember 2010)

Gehen wir der Sache mal wirklich auf den Grund. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit, da gab es noch gar keinen Dungeon-Finder. Ja, da musste man sich die Gruppe noch selbst zusammen suchen. Ja, das ging. Wirklich!

Und man kann sogar mit einer selbst zusammen gesuchten Gruppe den Dungeon-Finder benutzen, um die täglichen Punkte abzugreifen. Ihr seid größtenteils einfach nur ein zu faules und verwöhntes Pack. Das ist doch die Situation hier.

Mir macht es gerade richtig Spaß, wie es ist. Ich mache zwar nicht 10 heroics am Abend sondern oft nur eine, aber dafür ist das Erfolgserlebnis auch größer.

P.S. Grim Batol ist trotzdem eine Zumutung, weil einfach zu lang.


----------



## Groton (27. Dezember 2010)

Trinkgut schrieb:


> Gehen wir der Sache mal wirklich auf den Grund. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit, da gab es noch gar keinen Dungeon-Finder. Ja, da musste man sich die Gruppe noch selbst zusammen suchen. Ja, das ging. Wirklich!
> 
> Und man kann sogar mit einer selbst zusammen gesuchten Gruppe den Dungeon-Finder benutzen, um die täglichen Punkte abzugreifen. Ihr seid größtenteils einfach nur ein zu faules und verwöhntes Pack. Das ist doch die Situation hier.
> 
> ...



100% agree


----------



## Zyson (27. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Und im Handel Chat findet man auch keine weil alle zumindest auf unseren Server Item Level 340 verlangen auch von den DD´s, da es mir ja nicht möglich ich schon allein wegen den Wartezeiten pro tag in viele Heros zu gehen kann ich das auch vergessen.





Trinkgut schrieb:


> Gehen wir der Sache mal wirklich auf den Grund. Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit, da gab es noch gar keinen Dungeon-Finder. Ja, da musste man sich die Gruppe noch selbst zusammen suchen. Ja, das ging. Wirklich!
> 
> Und man kann sogar mit einer selbst zusammen gesuchten Gruppe den Dungeon-Finder benutzen, um die täglichen Punkte abzugreifen. Ihr seid größtenteils einfach nur ein zu faules und verwöhntes Pack. Das ist doch die Situation hier.
> 
> Mir macht es gerade richtig Spaß, wie es ist. Ich mache zwar nicht 10 heroics am Abend sondern oft nur eine, aber dafür ist das Erfolgserlebnis auch größer.



Ja dazu hatte ich ja bereits was geschrieben das fast zu 90% 340 Item Level und mehr verlangt wird für ne Hero also fällt das komplett weg eine Gruppe selbst zu suchen.
Erfolgserlebnis hab ich keins wenn der Endboss fällt, da ich ja weiß das ich jetzt wieder 40-45 Minuten für eine weitere Hero warten muss^^



Groton schrieb:


> 100% agree



50% Agree Grim Batol hc ist zu lang ^^


----------



## Nexilein (27. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Der kleine aber feine Unterschied ist wohl der, dass sie es nicht ETWAS knackiger sondern teilweise so kackschwer gemacht haben, dass man mim Kopp einfach nur noch auf der Tastatur aufschlagen könnte weil man nicht einmal die erste Trashgruppe packt. Und mir werden wohl einige beipflichten, dass zwischen Wotlk á la "ich ziehe mal 3 Räume Trash zusammen und dann wird gebombt" und Cata "Oh mein Gott, 1 Mob is ausm CC gekommen und deswegen wipt die Gruppe komplett" wohl ein dezenter Himmel und Hölle Unterschied ist.



Ne, so groß ist der Unterschied nicht.

Der Item-Reset hat mit Cata eben ordentlich zugeschlagen, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad der meisten Hero Inis liegt mit einem durchschnittlichen iLvl von 340 auch nicht deutlich über WotLK. Man muss sich eben die Zeit nehmen ein paar 333er Sachen zu farmen, Questbelohnungen mitnehmen und das ein oder andere Rufitem kaufen. Loken hat man auch nicht im grünen Gear umgehauen...


----------



## Volusenus (27. Dezember 2010)

Am besten wäre es doch, wenn Blizz das Heilen und vor allem das Tanken erleichtern würde. Dafür aber das Leben der DDs erheblich erschweren würde.

Denn solange es immer noch der Weg des geringsten Widerstands ist, sich als einer von 3 DDs durch eine Ini zu mogeln, solange wird es auch mehr DDs als Heiler und Tanks geben. Längere Wartezeit hin oder her.


----------



## Freakzilla (27. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Und im Handel Chat findet man auch keine weil alle zumindest auf unseren Server Item Level 340 verlangen auch von den DD´s, da es mir ja nicht möglich ich schon allein wegen den Wartezeiten pro tag in viele Heros zu gehen kann ich das auch vergessen.




Das Problem kenn ich... Ich habs halt so gemacht das ich mir ganz einfach 1-2 pvp teile reingepackt hab und gut is. Nach nem kleinen Gearcheck gleich grp invite und los gings.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (27. Dezember 2010)

ich heile absolut gerne bg's und das sehr erfolgreich. allerdings bekommen mich keine 10 pferde in einen pve dungeon, da:
1. schlecht equipte tanks
2. man ist als healer immer schuld
3. cc wird nur unter nachfrage eingesetzt und dann meistens auch nicht sehr erfolgreich
4. instant-&1wipeleaver
5. nach jedem fight reggen macht einfach keinen spaß
6. feuer am boden und so...
7. extrem hohe flamerate atm
8. unkenntnis über die bosse, wobei dann aber in 80% der fälle nicht zugeben wird das man den boss nicht kennt
9. movementgünther lässt grüßen
10. ninjalooter
usw

cu im bg


----------



## Freakzilla (27. Dezember 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> ich heile absolut gerne bg's und das sehr erfolgreich. allerdings bekommen mich keine 10 pferde in einen pve dungeon, da:
> 1. schlecht equipte tanks
> 2. man ist als healer immer schuld
> 3. cc wird nur unter nachfrage eingesetzt und dann meistens auch nicht sehr erfolgreich
> ...




/sign


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2010)

Hehe, war eben mit meinem Jäger-Twink mal im steinernen Kern als der Tank panisch kreischt "LULL Schuss!".
Ich hatte den  nicht mal in der Leiste *g* 

Naja, Boss starb (unter leichten Verlusten) auch so und ich muss wohl mal meine Leisten reorganisieren


----------



## tankodin2504 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab mich jetzt extra engemeldet um zu schreiben wie ich es sehe

also ich spiele ein tank.. ja es macht mir auch richtig spass. ob jetzt eine hc oder raids oder sonst was. mir gefällt es besser als zu 80er zeiten. da man einfach auf mehr achten muss. wieder cc aufpassen das keiner aggro hat. die bosse wegziehen von den leuten oder auch weil die irgend ein flächen schaden machen oder auch nur was am boden absetzen...

das es viele zu schwer finden verstehe ich nicht. schreibe es mal aus meiner sicht..

ich hab ne stamm grp für hc´s. das sind 4 rl freunde. ich palatank 160k ub priest-healer hat 105k mana ca. dd´s sind eule hunter und schurke.. cc haben wir ja genug. bei uns sieht das dann so aus in innis das wir in ner guten stunde durch sind. kommt natürlich immer drauf an was es ist..

so das funktioniert immer. aber nun zu dem was ihr hier alle schreibt.

ich hatte das problem es war keiner on.. musste aber noch meine tägliche hc machen. ok dachte ich egal gehst halt mal rnd. angemeldet.. invite kam... in grp drin.. es kam DM.. 

wie ich es nicht anders gewöhnt bin pulle ich schon ganze grp´s. geht ja teilweise in innis auch schn ohne cc wenn das gear bisschen passt. 
dps werte waren ungefähr ich 1. 10k 2. 4k 3. 3k und 4. dd mit 2k dps. 

und das höre ich halt ziemlich oft das viele es einfach nicht hinbekommen dps zu machen. die heiler ihre non plus ultra heals spamen und nach 7-10 casts sagen bin oom und wenn da 6 mobs stehen man 3 marken tut es net wirklich jeder versteht was man da eigenlich will..

aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es genauso richtig wie es ist. nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer.
es ist klar das ihr 2-3 stunden in einer hc sitzt wenn keiner das gear dafür hat. blizz hat es ja so gemacht das, dass gearscore von 329 vorhanden sein muss.. jo dann kann man in hc´s aber dann müsst ihr euch auch drauf einstellen das es länger dauert. wir hatten uns das auch zusammen gefarmt waren in der ersen inni 4 stunden.. aber na und? man bekommt gear. ihr verbessert euch immer wieder und umso leichter wird es dann.

na klar sind auch die bosse schwerer. die haben jetzt zum teil 5 mille und die dd´s machen im schnitt 10k dps. ist ja leider nicht mehr so wie in wotlk das mit der dps ein boss auch nur 500k leben hat.

wie manche hier schn geschrieben haben wir es sich bestimmt wieder bessern mit den wartezeiten.
ABER WAS HIER NOCH KEINER ERWÄHNT HAT....

------> viele gehen nur mit der gilde weil es dann auch die punkte dafür gibt. und das sinnvoller ist da die gilde dann wiederrum im lvl steigt.
wenn es späer zuviele gilden auf lvl """ ?25 ist es glaube ich das höchste? weiss net mehr^^  """ gibt legt sich das auch nochmal. also kopf hoch casuals ihr werdet auch noch alle innis clearen ;-)

ich will hier sicher nicht sagen das die leute zu schlecht oder sonst was sind. aber ich sage auch immer wieder. wenn ihr die hc´s so schwer findet dann braucht ihr ers garnich raiden gehen.. 

ps: einer hatte vorhin was von stress als healer oder tank geschrieben. sry nix gegen dich. aber wenn ich wow spiele habe ich kein stress.. stress habe ich mit der freundin mal oder sonst wen. aber net weil ich ein paar mobs tanke oder die grp hoch heilen muss^^


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Der kleine aber feine Unterschied ist wohl der, dass sie es nicht ETWAS knackiger sondern teilweise so kackschwer gemacht haben, dass man mim Kopp einfach nur noch auf der Tastatur aufschlagen könnte weil man nicht einmal die erste Trashgruppe packt. Und mir werden wohl einige beipflichten, dass zwischen Wotlk á la "ich ziehe mal 3 Räume Trash zusammen und dann wird gebombt" und Cata "Oh mein Gott, 1 Mob is ausm CC gekommen und deswegen wipt die Gruppe komplett" wohl ein dezenter Himmel und Hölle Unterschied ist. Und da viele Spieler inkl. mir über 2 Jahre lang mit Bomben und stupidem Durchrennen durch Inis belohnt wurden kann ich widerrum aber auch die Spielerschaft verstehen, die jetzt meckert da es einfach zu schwer ist.
> 
> 
> Königsmörder und Konsorten wipen sich am 1. Boss in einer Hero Instanz (eigentlich echt lächerlich) den Arsch grün und blau um ein blaues 346er Item zu bekommen...jaja Blizz kennt nur 0 und 1 scheinbar.


Nun zu Classiczeiten war das nicht viel anders. Das wirklich richtige Spielen hat man damals gelernt. Ich denke ihr seit heute einfach nur zu sehr verwöhnt. Wer kennt noch Scholomance (10-Mann) so wie es anfangs mal war? Auch damals ist man oft gewipt weil mal was aus den Fesseln schlüfte, oder das Schaf (ok in Scholo gabs ja keine^^) plötzlich keines mehr war. Blackrock genau das selbe.
Ich jedenfalls finde es gut das Blizzard in dem Punkt zu seinen Wurzel zurückgekehrt ist. Sonst heisst es bei den meisten nämlich nach 2 Monaten wieder "Content clear". Das muss nicht sein denke ich. Leider aber wird Blizzard das sicherlich wieder irgendwann entschärfen, vielleicht sogar schneller als einen lieb ist. 
Königsmörder-Titel bedeutet gar nichts. Den konnte man eigentlich auch schon fast zu leicht bekommen, ausser wenn absolute Damage & Movementkrüppel dabei waren. Wirklich was geleistet haben die, die den Titel "Licht des Morgens" geschafft haben. Und zwar vor Patch 4.0.1. Die haben meinen vollen Respekt.


----------



## Kuya (27. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizzard ist schuld das wir DD´s leiden müssen die kein anderen Spec machen können wie ich z.B. als Hunter.
> 
> Und im Handel Chat findet man auch keine weil alle zumindest auf unseren Server Item Level 340 verlangen auch von den DD´s, da es mir ja nicht möglich ich schon allein wegen den Wartezeiten pro tag in viele Heros zu gehen kann ich das auch vergessen.



Wir sitzen im selben Boot! 

Ich spiele Warlock, Mage, Schurke und Hunter! 



xerkxes schrieb:


> Falls das Ernst gemeint ist sei dir meiner Schadenfreude gewiss. Keiner hält dich davon ab einen Tank zu spielen und es besser zu machen als die, die (vielleicht auch von dir) geflamed werden. Das wäre eine Win-Win Situation, du kommst schneller in die Instanzen und du ersparst anderen leidenden DDlern ihre Schmerzen.



...in meinem Fall: ...weil ich meine Klassen nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack gewählt habe zu einer Zeit, als es keinen Dungeonfinder gab und man sich mit: "Suche noch Leute für Uldaman, bin Mage/Schurke etc. im Handelschannel bemerkbar machte, und nicht: "Bin DD mit "Blah-Spec" und ner Gayscore von XXX bei meinen Geilen DPS von XYZ und Archivement ABC" und kann wahlweise via Dualspecc auch noch Tanken oder Healen, oder ich bin OPladin und mach alles gleichzeitig während ich den Boss einfach solo lege. 

Nunja, jedenfalls war für mich zu dieser Zeit zum Beispiel der Schurke einfach der "agile Ninja Assassin" und der Paladin war halt der "langweilige Ritter seiner Majestät" sowie der Krieger der "Blutrünstige Berserker" war.

Das es nun "diese" Klassen sind, die mir nicht gefielen, und die zufällig genau die Sparten abdecken an denen es nun mangelt, konnte keiner ahnen. 
Und obendrein auch noch die hälfte von denen jeweils den einzigen Talentbaum specct, in dem er "meinen Job" machen kann, weil "Ihn" seine anderen Jobs "Heilen/Tanken" aus "sonstwelchen Gründen" keinen Spaß machen oder anöden ist wihihirklich äußerst ärgerlich.  

Überall Shadowpriests und Furorwarris soweit das Auge reicht. Katzendudus an jeder Ecke, und "Meine persönlicher Favoriten: "Moonkin und Eleschamis" die auf "alles Need haben.  ...aber Egal, das ist ein anderes Thema. 

"Heilen" hab ich mal mit nem Priest-Twink ausprobiert (wollte die unterschiede zwischen einem Affli-Warlock und einem Shadow studieren", aber meine "Art" WoW zu spielen (seis PvE oder PvP) ist mit "Heilen" leider völlig inkompatibel, denn ich müsste dazu zwischen den anderen Spielern "umherspringen" und mit meinen Maustasten für "next und last Target" zwichen Ihnen switchen um zu Heilen. De Facto sollten das also lieber Leute machen, die rumstehen und auf große Balken "Klicken" möchten, oder dergleichen Spielweisen pflegen.  [Tausende Reppkosten anderer Spieler würden es mir danken]. 

Und was Tanken betrifft, das ziehe ich in erwägung sobald es einen "Tankbaum" für meine 4 WoW-Klassen gibt (de Facto vermutlich niemals). Aber mehr wie 4 Klassen will ich mit sicherheit nicht auf 60/70/80/85 spielen,
und beileibe kann ich nicht auf eine meiner "Liebgewonnenen verzichten". (Könnte ich das, würde ich nicht 4 Klassen auf 85 leveln, sondern nur drei oder zwei). 


Außerdem sind selbst die BG Wartezeiten so lächerlich lang, dass man meinen könnte, dort würde es auch einen Healer und Tank Rollencheck geben: (seit Release bis Heute im Schnitt 30 Minuten bis 2 Std.).
Wo ich also normalerweise in 48 Std. mein komplettes Equip gefarmt hatte, hab ich nach 2 Teilen einfach aufgegeben und ziehe lieber "Chars nach".

Ich verbringe die meiste Zeit meines WoW daseins seit Cata also somit im AH von Laggrimar um auf irgendwelche invites zu warten, und zu stöbern ob es noch irgendwas gibt, was ich kaufen kann, und was vor 30sek. noch nicht im AH war, und schon mehr als einmal bin ich sogar Mittags beim Warten in meinem Sessel einfach eingeschlafen. 

Gruß, Kuya.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (27. Dezember 2010)

lol jetzt beklagen sich die DDs das sie eine halbe Ewigkeit im Finder warten...Ich würde mal sagen selbst schuld^^
Wer ist denn zu Lichking-Zeiten ogog-brüllend in die Heros gerannt und wenn der Tank nicht mindestens die nächsten 3 Gruppen gepullt hat, diese dann geflamet und beschimpft? Wer ist denn da drinne rum gerannt wie die Axt im Walde, wo Recount viel wichtiger war als Omen?
Und jetzt sollen jene Tanks die von euch nicht im geringsten toleriert wurden, jetzt für euch die Rübe hinhalten? Nein danke, sehe ich keine Veranlassung dazu...Sollen die im Finder doch versauern...Ich habe zu Lichking-Zeiten schon aufgehört für randoms zu tanken und mache es jetzt bestimmt nicht...Ich gehe dann lieber mit der Gilde, das macht zum einen Spass und die Heros werden dann wenigstens auch gecleart. Und es hauen wenigstens keine nach 1-2 wipes gleich ab.^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (27. Dezember 2010)

wem die wartezeit zu lang ist soll Archo machen da vergeht die zeit und ihr seht was von der schönen neuen welt und gammelt nicht in OG/SW (Teilweise Dala) rum.


----------



## Anglus (27. Dezember 2010)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> normalerweise muss man sich von so spieler wie dich in acht nehmen ,die rnd rein kommen 2 boss killen und nach sehen ob ihr item dropt und dann einfach abhauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinistryx (27. Dezember 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> ich heile absolut gerne bg's und das sehr erfolgreich. allerdings bekommen mich keine 10 pferde in einen pve dungeon, da:
> 1. schlecht equipte tanks
> 2. man ist als healer immer schuld
> 3. cc wird nur unter nachfrage eingesetzt und dann meistens auch nicht sehr erfolgreich
> ...



Ich heile gerne Instanzen auf Hc. Es ist knackig, aber machbar; gerne auch Rnd und dann mit denen ins Ts (meist Gildengruppen, auf die ich dann stoße). Habe schon viele nette Leute kennengelernt, gestern sogar von einem Post bekommen, der mir Weihnachtsgrüße daließ (hat sich wohl extra einen Char auf meinem Server erstellt).
Ich hasse es, in einem Bg zu heilen, weil:

1. schlecht equipte Mitspieler (Anfänger-PvP-Teile gibt es günstig im Ah oder beim Schmied/Lederer/Schneider/Juwe des Vertrauens)
2. wenn du dort bist, wo du nicht sein sollst (nach der Meinung eines einzelnden) bist du ein Bob
3. CC wird gerne von der Gegenseite eingesetzt; die eigene Gruppe hält es für Waschmittel alla Perwoll
4. Mitspieler, die sich im Bg einfach verpieseln/Leute, die sich nach ankommen auf dem BG einfach verkrümeln (gerne nach dem Buffen)
5. dauerhaft tot auf dem Friedhof zu hocken, weil man als Heiler Firsttarget für alle (die denkenden im BG) ist und ohne Support quasi Freiwild darstellt
6. Überall herkommender Schaden und so... (der nicht mehr heilbar ist)
7. Flamerates hat man auch im Bg, die jegliche Grenzen durchstoßen zu haben scheint
8. Unkenntnisse der Taktik (Insel der Eroberung: "Aufs Westtor!" und alle fahren schön zum Südtor...)
9. das "Jeder für sich" - Durchgerenne 
10. Rumgezerge, gerne am Ar*** des Bgs, da wo sonst keiner hinkommt
usw

So, so eine Liste kann ich auch herbeizaubern. Fakt ist: Pro und Contra gibt es überall; man sollte es bloß vermeiden, Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei zu betreiben.


----------



## Terminsel (27. Dezember 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden, dass Du das ironsich gemeint hast, jedoch wollte ich dich mit meiner Aussage nerven
> Und ja, ich kann nichts dafür, wenn man einfach nur gut spielt und deshalb durch die Inis rusht.



Richtig. Wenn du eine gute *Stammgruppe* hast, dann kannst du sicher durch die bereits bekannten Hero-Inis rushen. Mit einer Rdmgruppe? Eher unwahrscheinlich. Von all meinen Rdm-Anmeldungen, die ich seit Cata Realease für Hero-Inis gemacht habe, bin ich nur einmal an eine Gruppe zufällig zusammen gewürfelter Leute geraten, die da durch gerusht ist. Ansonsten ist das Ergebnis eher ernüchternd. Oft kommt man nicht mal zum Endboss. Also, wie ich das sehe, sind wir noch weit entfernt, das "rushen" wieder als Standart zu haben.

Zum eigentlichen Thema wurde im Prinzip schon alles gesagt. Die Instanzen sind wieder schwer und herausfordernd und insbesondere bei Heilern und Tanks trennt sich nun die Spreu vom Weizen. Viele geben diese Skillungen nun auf, weil sie sich entweder vom neuen Schwierigkeitsgrad überfordert sehen oder keine Lust haben, sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Dieses Problem wird sich jedoch im Laufe der Zeit relativieren. Wenn der erste Schock verdaut ist, dass man ja nun im Spiel doch wieder was tun muss, werden auch wieder mehr Tanks und Heiler auf den Plan treten. Hier ist vor allem ein geistiger Wandel der Comm nötig, und wieder mehr Verständnis für die Arbeit der jeweils anderen Klassen/Skillungen und die damit verbundenen Schwierigkeiten. Es wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis der letzte eingesehen hat, dass im neuen Spielsystem z.B. der Heiler eben nicht mehr alles wegheilen kann. Und erst, wenn diese (und andere) Einsichten reifen, werden sich auch wieder mehr Tanks und Heiler finden, denn erst dann werden sie wieder relativ sicher sein vor dem Geflame der Ahnungslosen, wenn doch mal etwas schief geht. Ich persönliche spiele Paladin, erste Skillung Vergelter, zweite Skillung Heilig. Ich denke im Moment noch nicht im Traum daran, mit Rdm mit meiner Heiligskillung anzumelden. Dafür ist der WotLK-Geist noch zu sehr in den Menschen verwurzelt, als das ich mir das antun wollte. Aber ich nehme die langen Wartezeiten auch freiwillig in Kauf, beschwere mich nicht. Es gibt schließlich auch genug Dinge, die ich tun kann, während ich warte: Questen, Erze farmen, Archäologie, oder auch nur in der Gilde chatten. Also: Meld dich als DD an und beschäftige dich während der Wartezeit, oder pack das Problem an und werde Tank oder Heiler. Beides ist legitim, aber dem Hersteller die Schuld für dein Dilemma zu geben, ist es nicht.

@tankodin: Stress beim heilen, tanken oder Schaden machen ergibt sich selten aus der Handlung selbst, sondern vielmehr aus der Reaktion der Mitspieler auf Fehler (oder das, was diese als Fehler ansehen). Du hast natürlich Recht, wenn du sagst, Stress in einem Spiel zu entwickeln widerspräche dem Sinn der Sache, jedoch wirst auch du einsehen müssen, das nicht jeder deine gelassene Herangehensweise hat. Derlei Unterschiede liegen in der menschlichen Natur.


----------



## jamirro (27. Dezember 2010)

Sinistryx schrieb:


> Ich heile gerne Instanzen auf Hc. Es ist knackig, aber machbar; gerne auch Rnd und dann mit denen ins Ts (meist Gildengruppen, auf die ich dann stoße). Habe schon viele nette Leute kennengelernt, gestern sogar von einem Post bekommen, der mir Weihnachtsgrüße daließ (hat sich wohl extra einen Char auf meinem Server erstellt).
> Ich hasse es, in einem Bg zu heilen, weil:
> 
> 1. schlecht equipte Mitspieler (Anfänger-PvP-Teile gibt es günstig im Ah oder beim Schmied/Lederer/Schneider/Juwe des Vertrauens)
> ...





das ist wohl eher eine minderheit, ich sags mal so. rdm grp in inis sind so gut wie tot. jetzt werden erst die twinks nachgezogen und dann werden diejenigen auf bg's ausweichen. ich bin auch einer von diesen spielern. ich mag keine 1-2h in einer ini rumgammeln. ich hab meine eigene kleine gilde wo ich mehr oder weniger mit meinen chars alleine bin. also was soll ich? mich in inis aufregen? ich level jetzt meine chars nach und dann spiele ich pvp. kein heilen und kein tanken....


----------



## LoveThisGame (27. Dezember 2010)

IQ-check in den dugeonbrowser einbauen, noobfilter gleich mit und die wartezeiten sinken für dd wieder gewaltig, gute tanks mit umfangreichender kenntnis der beteiligten klassen sind so selten wie ein orgasmus des papstes, daher zur zeit only mit gilde in heros alles andere is eine unnötige nervenaufreibende wiperei !!!

wenn ichs mir dann dochmal an tu bevorzugt kern hc als restro zur zeit da need auf healtrinket beim endboss und das scheißteil dropt schon gut 10 tage nicht, was man da erlebt is teils haarsträubend da wird ohne hi,hallo,servus etc in die erste trashgroup reingecharged ohne cc instant wipe... der 1.tank instant kick... meist leaven 1-2 dd gleich mit (selbst wenn nicht gleiche gilde,server usw) daher der geforderte iq-check, warum leaven und neue 40-50 mins warten frag ich mich da mir is es wayne als heiler max 10 mins wartezeit selbst spezifisch....

irgendwann kommt der 2.tank der leavt gleich instant mit dem kommentar " omfg ", mittlerweile sind rund 20-25 mins vergangen kommt der 3.tank der offen zugibt die ini auf hc nicht zu kennen und man möge ihn doch unterstüzen in sachen cc und bosserklärung alles schön und gut nach 4-8 wipes steht man vor ozruk man erklärt ausführlich das movement doch als 5-6 trys vorbei sind muß man erkennen er bekommts nicht gebacken man bittet ihn freundlich zu leaven was er auch anstandslos macht, bevor man den 4.tank per lotterie in empfang nimmt kurze frage in die gilde ob wer so nett wäre eben fix kern hc zu tanken wie dem so üblich selten einer zeit für  meist beschäftigt... nachdem man mit dem 4.tank (welcher ein meister seines fachs ist) und gefühlten 100.000 dd nach 3-4 stunden den endboss erreicht und das begehrte objekt wieder nicht zu gesicht bekommt stellt man sich nicht selten die frage war es den ganzen streß wert ?

darum meine bitte an euch neulinge, unerfahrene spieler wie auch immer lest euch dungeonguides, klassenguides usw durch, sagt wenn ihr mit irgendwas schwierigkeiten habt oder ob wer targets setzen kann, bosse erklären usw es wird euch dafür in den seltensten fällen jemand sofort kicken ohne euch eine chance zu geben, das währe eine wohltat für jede random group !!!

aus diesen gründen der dungeonbrowser für mich ein einziger alptraum, noch nie so wenig, skill, movement, klassenverständnis, klassenbeherrschung und allgemein können gesehen wie momentan durch den dugeonbrowser kommt !!!

PS: nein, hero nerf is nicht der richtige weg, wer zu doof zum laufen, ausweichen, unterbechen usw ist hat in einer hero eben nichts verloren !!!


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2010)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> ...noch nie so wenig, skill, movement, klassenverständnis, klassenbeherrschung und allgemein können gesehen wie momentan durch den dugeonbrowser kommt !!!



Die Spieler sind wohl großteils die selben wie in Wotlk nur scheint Cataclysm diese Spieler nun zu überfordern, weil durch das säuglingsgeprüfte Wotlk das durchschnittliche Klassen- und Mechanikverständnis zwangsweise fallen musste.

Man hat dies zu Wotlk-Zeiten bereits in den Classic-Dungeons bemerkt, denn dort wird/wurde den Spielern mehr abverlangt als dies in BC oder Wotlk der Fall war. Da kam es öfter mal zu lustigen Situationen, weil CC, Anti-CC, kiten, debuff, etc. Fremdwörter waren. Nun, da man jetzt umgekehrt mit CC usw. kompensieren müsste versagen viele, weil sie nie richtig gelernt haben wie es geht. Außerdem kommen WoW-Spieler offenbar niemals davon weg, dass ein toter Boss der Erfolg ist und nicht Platz 1 im Recount.

Ich verweise hierbei gerne hierauf: klick



Zyson schrieb:


> Tanks müssen stets drauf achten das die Gruppe keine Aggro bekommt und damit praktisch auch schauen das die Gruppe am leben bleibt.



Du vergisst, dass auch die Gruppe darauf achten muss, dass sie keine Aggro bekommt. Tanken ist eine Gemeinschaftstätigkeit.


----------



## Morcan (27. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich keine Lust drauf hätte ich will nur ein Stressfreies Spielen haben wenn ich abends von der Arbeit komme und das habe ich halt nur beim DD.
> 
> Healer müssen stets drauf achten das die Gruppe am leben bleibt und das sie selber nicht oom gehen.
> 
> Tanks müssen stets drauf achten das die Gruppe keine Aggro bekommt und damit praktisch auch schauen das die Gruppe am leben bleibt.






Exicoo schrieb:


> @CharlySteven
> 
> Leider kann ich mit meinem Magier nur Schaden austeilen  Zum Glück spiele ich jedoch noch einen Feral-Druiden, mit dem ich tanke.




Also nach dem ersten Post hätte ich gewettet, dass du noch nie getankt hast. Aber wenn du nen Feral spielst und es als zu stressig empfindest...

Seit 4.0.1 empfinde ich es als Druide als richtig angenehm zu tanken. So gut wie keine Aggroprobleme mehr, ab und zu mal einen Oh-Shit-Button drücken oder einen Mob vom übermütigen Dd abspotten. Vielleicht solltest du einfach an deiner Spielweise arbeiten.


----------



## Pereace2010 (27. Dezember 2010)

toryz schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das viele DDs einfach noch nicht kapiert haben das wir nicht mehr in Nordend unterwegs sind und das die Zeichen des Tanks einen Sinn haben. Viele DDs bomben nach wie vor nur rum oder missachten zbsp einen Totenkopf. Das dann Heiler und Tanks keine Lust auf rnd Inis haben finde ich verständlich und ich geh auch lieber mit der Gilde anstatt mir diese Unfähigkeit random anzutun.



Richtig! Das ist es. Ich spiele Feral Tank und ich hasse es Randoms mitzunehmen. Man hat mindestens immer einen Esel da der alles verbockt und z.B. Schäfchen , Eisblöcke oder sonstiges durch AOE Talente rausholt. Das kann einmal passieren. Wenn man den jenigen darauf hinweist und er es wieder macht dann gibts nen kick und es gibt den nächsten deppen. 
Ich war gestern beispielsweise in den SChwarzfelshöhlen. Wir waren da geschlagene 2,5 Stunden drin mit grandiosen 5 wechselnden Heilern weil keiner der Heiler bzw ein DD die Sache mit den strahlen nicht gecheckt hat. 

Es ist einfach grauenhaft, auch wenn man gerne hilft und auch Geduld hat mit Leuten. Aber Leute die so dämlich spielen das sie wirklich alles falsch machen... das hab ich in der Gilde nicht und deswegen geh ich so selten wie möglich random


----------



## Zwizazadera (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi, 


also ich als TANK hab keine Probs. innerhalbt von 1 bis 4min ne Random Grp zu finden *g* ABER das tu ich mir nicht mehr 
an wenn ich dafür schon bis zu 400g pro Run geboten bekomme auf unserem Realm  
Dazu kommt noch das bis man zu 1 oder 2ten Boss kommt schon 1 oder 2 DDs (Mage, Hunter und Hexer Bomber die noch nicht Kapiert haben 
das CC Pflicht ist) entweder von mir gekickt werden (Ich hab IMMER Lead) oder ich gehe !!! Ausser ne Feste Grp hat
gezahlt vom Realm da ziehen wir die Ini auch durch.


wenn se nicht nach meiner Pfeife Tanzen

Nur mit Gildies renn ich für Lau rein.



Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Anusanna (27. Dezember 2010)

Wie ich dieses Thema nicht mehr hören kann...

Da ist jemand seit 1-2 Wochen auf 85, spielt 1-2 Instanzen am Tag und beschwert sich darüber das Heroics zu schwer sind...
 Warum müssen es denn gleich die heroischen Instanzen sein? Nur weil der Dungeon Finder einen Invite zulässt? -Das bedeutet doch nur, dass man ggf. die Minimalvoraussetzungen erfüllt! (Ein Pc, welcher nur die Minimalvoraussetzungen für eine Software erfüllt, reicht nicht aus, die Anwendung Problemlos, in vollem Umfang zu nutzen!)
Wenn Heroics dann noch zu schwer sind, geht man noch in ein paar normale Instanzen, in denen das notwendige Equipment droppt. DAS ist der normale Vorgang!
Wenn ein Tank zu viel Schaden frisst oder sogar die DD's, kommen viele nicht auf die Idee den Fehler vor dem Monitor zu suchen?! Ggf. hilft es, wenn man nur einen Mob aus einer Gruppe raus nimmt, mittels CC! Damit reduziert sich der Schade, oh Wunder, drastisch! -Huch? Geht ja doch!

Man, man, man... ich hoffe inständig, dass Blizzard noch lange damit wartet, bis sie die große Nerfkeule schwingen. Habe noch 2 Twinks die ich nebenbei, auf genau diesem Niveau, hochlvln und equippen möchte.


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Dezember 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> also ich als TANK hab keine Probs. innerhalbt von 1 bis 4min ne Random Grp zu finden *g* ABER das tu ich mir nicht mehr
> ...



huihuihui, respekt


----------



## Harml3ss (27. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finds erstaunlich, was manche Leute einfach mal sinnlos am Heulen sind.
Ernsthaft. Und dann auch noch die Schuld auf Blizzard zu schieben - geil. Warte nur
auf die ersten 13€-mimimimimimi's.

Aber BTT.
Ich spiele primär Tank (DK), hab auch noch den einen oder anderen Twink, die ich gerad
am ziehen bin. Aktuell mein Schami (Heal/Ele Speccs). Und muss sagen, ich heile lieber
mit dem, bevor ich als DD durch die Gegend ziehe und immerwieder nur die Tasten 1, 2 und
3 drücke, hin und wieder nen CC platziere, etc etc.

Ich spiele also TANK/HEAL. Und das auch noch gern. Und momentan sogar primär random per DF.
Warum? Trotz oder gerade wegen guter und großer Gilde. Klingt komisch? Na, ganz simpel. Die
Gildies sind alle mittlerweile schon was länger 85 und pushen die Gildenerfahrung und sind
gerad ausschliesslich in den Heroes unterwegs. Also bin ich mit ner Freundin (Hunter) random
in den Inis am Start, weil uns beiden noch das nötige Gear fehlt.

Gestern auf normal Grim Batol und HdU gemacht - hat auch schon mal etwas den guten Besen rausgehauen,
aber insgesamt nur ein Leaver in 2 Randoms - Pala-DD, der irgendwie die ganze Zeit am drängeln war.
"Warten wir auf den Bus?" Blablubb. Nein, tun wir nicht, gerad dabei zu marken und CCs zu verteilen -
seine Heiligkeit (Wortspiel XD) dann irgendwann später, als unser Heal mal wieder trinken musste
(was absolut okay ist, hat super geheilt, waren auch alle geduldig), gegangen. Na und? 

Ich sag jetzt bewusst nicht:

Ein DD weniger, egal die haben eh Wartezeit, kommt schnell nen Neuer. Hätt ja auch der Heiler sein können.
Nein, ich bin dann froh, wenn solche potentiellen Stresskandidaten das Feld für jemanden räumen, der vernünftig
spielt und in der Gruppe arbeitet und nicht gegen Sie. Der hat den Platz in der Gruppe eher verdient, als jemand,
der schon mit Schaum im Mund in die Ini kommt und ständig den Puls am Anschlag hat, wenn nicht gleich das übliche
JALLA JALLA OGOGOG GOOOOOOOOOO-Tempo angeschlagen wird.

Und bei Grim Batol ganz speziell war es nice CC beizuhaben und kurz ma in nen Guide zu gucken, das anzusagen und
zu sehen, dass die Leute sich dranhalten - lustigerweise schrieben wir fast alle gleichzeitig:"1. Mal hier" 
Hat etwas über ne Stunde gedauert, war aber lustig und ne gute Gruppe (nachdem der Pala weg war).

Will sagen: auch als Casual kann man durchaus tanken bzw heilen, man darf sich nur nich zu sehr über solche Vollpfosten
aufregen, schliesslich is es nur ein Spiel und beratungsresistente Menschen trifft man überall. Und wenn ich mich als DD
anmelde, nehme ich halt die Wartezeit in Kauf und überbrücke irgendwie sinnvoll (gerad Archa <3). Nur das reine Flamen
hier gegen alles und jeden - auch wenn manche DDs rumspucken, Tank/Heal kein gutes Gear, blabla. Ja und? Nicht jeder kriegt
gerad jetzt in Cata das Gear hinterher geworfen - gut so. Ich bin auch tierisch am Kotzen, weil Tankgear nun nicht an jeder
Ecke rumliegt und muss immer selbst grinsen, wenn mancher DD mehr Lebenspunkte hat als ich. Und wenn schon - ich halte mehr
aus und trage Platte. Ausserdem weiss ich schon, wie ich in den meisten Situationen recht gut am Leben bleiben kann. Wobei
es alles nichts hilft, wenn der Heal oom geht oder die halbe Gruppe Aggro zieht, wie nen Magnet. Aber gut, da muss man durch.

Wenn es zu schlimm wird, kann man immernoch gehen und wenn man einzelne DDs in der Gruppe hat, die einfach es wirklich nicht
checken - kick. Selbst, wenn es der Heiler ist, gehe ich halt während der Suche aus dem Dungeon (geht ja, wirklich! xD) und
queste, farme weiter, whatever. 

Besser so, wie es jetzt ist, als zurück zu Wotlk, wo es nur ums Dungeon/Raid-Grinden ging, bis das erhoffte Item droppte. Aber
mit Spaß hatte das nix zu tun. Und wenn alle wieder alles haben und wieder alles können - was is dann? Dann geht das Geheule
wieder von vorne los - alles zu einfach mähhhh. 

Und noch zum Abschluß: nein, Blizzard kennt sicherlich nicht nur 0 und 1. Aber offensichtlich hat die Mehrzahl der Spieler eher
ein Problem mit dem zu leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad gehabt als mit einem moderat schweren, den wir jetzt haben. Weil Grim Batol
und HdU beide gestern im ersten Anlauf auch zuende gemacht wurden. HC kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil Gear noch zu schlecht (s.o.),
aber das wird mit der Zeit auch kommen - oder gibt es ne Verpflichtung hier innerhalb von 4 Monaten "content clear" zu melden
und sich wieder zu langweilen und zu heulen?

Ach stopp: Cata is ja noch keine 4 WOCHEN alt....oha.


----------



## Urobeson (27. Dezember 2010)

Es ist wirklich großes Kino. Jeden zweiten Tag, vielleicht auch jeden dritten, gibts einen neuen Thread zu diesem Thema. Die Aussagen sind im Grunde immer die Gleichen. Der/die TE wütet und motzt weil die HCs so schwer sind und die anderen es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Am lustigsten finde ich, dass die DD auf Tank und Heiler rumhacken, die Tanks auf DD und Heiler und die Heiler auf Tanks und DD.
Es ist immer so einfach die Schuld bei den anderen suchen und nicht bei sich, denn das würde ja bedeuten ich, der r0xx0rimba[insert class], mach was falsch. Ich spiele, als Main, eine Pala als Tank/DD und ich weiß, dass ich nicht perfekt spiele, davon geht die Welt nicht unter und ich komme damit dennoch über die Runden. 

Einzig, dass es sich so oft wiederholt ist etwas eintönig aber das kennen wir ja schon aus dem TV. Ich freu mich schon auf eine Fortsetzung in ein paar Tagen.

Tante Edith und ich sind einer Meinung, 100% sign Haml3ss.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2010)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> also ich als TANK hab keine Probs. innerhalbt von 1 bis 4min ne Random Grp zu finden *g* ABER das tu ich mir nicht mehr an .....



So denken viele (ich auch)
Auf den ohnehin schon bestehenden Tank/Heilermangel reagiert Blizz mit erhöhtem Schweirigkeitsgrad für Tanks und Manaproblemen für Heiler.
Sehr klug.

Die Folge werden zwangsläufig Nerfs sein.


----------



## Kuya (27. Dezember 2010)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn da drinne rum gerannt wie die Axt im Walde, wo Recount viel wichtiger war als Omen?



Da habe ich noch eine andere Theorie. 
Zwar benutze ich selbst keinerlei Recount/Skada, weil ich mir meine "übersicht" lobe, und nicht alles voller Menüs und Balken haben will, bin ja kein Pilot.
ABER, es sind leider meistens Tanks, die "Recount" posten, dann darauf hinweisen, dass sie als Tank dritter oder zweiter im DMG sind, und sich beschweren, mann müsse noch sehr viel mehr DMG machen.
Wie heißt es im Handelschannel immer: ...ab 10k DPS? - man erwarter aber von dir 12-13k DPS selbst beim Trash^^.
Der Tank ist vielleicht eher mäßig Equipt, verlangt aber horrenden konstanten DMG auf alles und jeden und dabei soll man auch noch keine Aggro ziehen. Dann wird zum Beispiel der Fury Warri geflamed, weil er nur 9,6k macht, und wird quasi gezwungen:
Entweder wie Geiseskrank Schaden zu machen, oder er wird gekickt. 

Die Resonanz ist dann, das der total aufdreht, um mit dem Mage und dem Schurken mitzuhalten, und dann geht die Aggro total flöten, weil die dann umsomehr pushen wollen, um sich als Elite-DD zu beweisen. 

..Dabei wär die HC genauso leicht, wenn jeder gechillte 8-9k DPS macht, während er nen Kaffee trinkt, und der Tank könnte völlig Stressfrei tanken.

Achtet mal drauf, das Chaos geht immer genau dann los, sobald irgendwer recount verlangt. 
Würde Blizzard solche Addons sperren wie Gayscore und Recount, so das man nur noch bewerten kann, ob der Boss mit 3 DD's liegt oder nicht, und niemand sehen würde ob nun der Ele nur 7k macht, weil er nebenbei chattet, und der Tank beim Trash mal vorm Affli ist, wär alles völlig easy.

Wer immer nach "Leistung" schreit, brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er sie bekommt.
Wenn mich mal Random jemand flamen sollte, ich soll mehr DMG machen, würde ich antworten: "Das willst du nicht!" 

Stellt euch mal vor, ich würde den Tank flamen und sagen, er solle gefälligst mehr Aggro ziehen, weil er meine DPS ausbremst, und ich nicht auf meine 14k komme.


----------



## SynXGaming (27. Dezember 2010)

Mein Erfahrung
Tank: 1-5 Sekunden
Heal: 5-25 Minuten
DD: 10-60 Minuten

Grund ist halt das es nicht viele Tanks gibt und eine Gruppe oft nur auf den Tank wartet. 
Beim Heal ist es ähnlich nur nich so extrem.


----------



## Hechtsuppe (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich spiele heal und habe mich noch nie so amüsiert wie jetzt. 

a) du gibst als heal den ton an, zickt ein dd verweise ich auf Verbände - niemand muss sich irgendein fail gesülz gefallen lassen
b) der unterhaltungswert der df rnd is unermesslich -> mage joined die grp, blinzelt sich direkt in den trash , interessanter pull -> ausgewechselt
c) wartezeit beim failen < 30 sec, man kommt viel rum -> 2x in hc's direkt beim endboss in ne grp gekommen, gelegt, daily hero fertig
d) nicht nur aufs equip und drops achten, den unterhaltungswert erkennen und heroische fails erleben
e) ist jmd mit den anweisungen des heals nicht einverstanden, wird bis zum kickvote geflamed -> nächste ini , so lange bis ne ordentliche grp kommt, etwa wie archäologie nur mit menschen !

..als heiler und tank wird einem ordentlich was abverlangt, das gleiche erwarte ich auch von den dds.
zurücklehnen kaffee kochen und schauen was die nächste rnd grp so bringt !

danke blizz!


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So denken viele (ich auch)
> Auf den ohnehin schon bestehenden Tank/Heilermangel reagiert Blizz mit erhöhtem Schweirigkeitsgrad für Tanks und Manaproblemen für Heiler.
> Sehr klug.
> 
> Die Folge werden zwangsläufig Nerfs sein.




die folge werden hoffentlich, nicht brain afk spieler und echte tanks/heiler sein


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> die folge werden hoffentlich, nicht brain afk spieler und echte tanks/heiler sein



schön wärs aber unrealistisch


----------



## Arasouane (27. Dezember 2010)

omg. wenn die nerfen, bevor ich meine Kuh-Paladose auf 85 hab krieg ich nen Schreikrampf.

Ich WILL mit Gilde in die hero inis und ich WILL dass es schwer wird. Ich will mich freuen können, gemeinsam was geschafft zu haben.

Schwere Hero's sind doch gerade das Mittelding zwischen Raid-Organisationswahnsinn und Raid-Attendance von 100% bei 3 von 5 tagen (*würg) und gimp-heros wie in WOTLK (wobei ich PDC-hero und HDR-hero in ner rnd mit schlechtem gear sehr schwer fand^^).

5 Hanseln kann man schnell aufstellen.


UND. Es ist DAS Mittel gegen ungehobeltes Auftreten. Wenn Kollege xy wieder mit mir/uns hero machen will, muss er sich richtig benehemen.

Bitte lass Blizz stark sein 

Lg Ara


----------



## Anusanna (27. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> omg. wenn die nerfen, bevor ich meine Kuh-Paladose auf 85 hab krieg ich nen Schreikrampf.
> 
> Ich WILL mit Gilde in die hero inis und ich WILL dass es schwer wird. Ich will mich freuen können, gemeinsam was geschafft zu haben.
> 
> ...




Amen!


----------



## Exicoo (27. Dezember 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Richtig. Wenn du eine gute *Stammgruppe* hast, dann kannst du sicher durch die bereits bekannten Hero-Inis rushen. Mit einer Rdmgruppe? Eher unwahrscheinlich. Von all meinen Rdm-Anmeldungen, die ich seit Cata Realease für Hero-Inis gemacht habe, bin ich nur einmal an eine Gruppe zufällig zusammen gewürfelter Leute geraten, die da durch gerusht ist. Ansonsten ist das Ergebnis eher ernüchternd. Oft kommt man nicht mal zum Endboss. Also, wie ich das sehe, sind wir noch weit entfernt, das "rushen" wieder als Standart zu haben.



Dann hab ich ja ziemlich viel Glück  Gut, am Anfang war es undenkbar, mit einer Rnd-Gruppe eine Hero Ini zu clearen, mittlerweile ist dies aber sehr wohl locker möglich. 
Die Leute haben zum größten Teil full blau, d.h. alles 333 oder besser. Meistens besitzen sie schon Hero Items und vieles ist gesockelt und verzaubert.
Zudem kennen sie die Bosse und haben sich an die neue Spielart gewöhnt. Das einzige, was mich stört, sind die Wartezeiten. Sowie für Inis, als auch für BG's (auf Hordeseite) Ally hat auf meinem Server ja Instant Invite. Viele Leute haben getranst und haben dies bestätigt.


----------



## Exicoo (27. Dezember 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> 9. movementgünther lässt grüßen



epic. xD


----------



## Zyson (27. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auf den ohnehin schon bestehenden Tank/Heilermangel reagiert Blizz mit erhöhtem Schweirigkeitsgrad für Tanks und Manaproblemen für Heiler.
> Sehr klug.
> 
> Die Folge werden zwangsläufig Nerfs sein.



Bin völlig deiner Meinung. Genau das ist der Punkt den ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, wieso erhöht Blizzard den schwierigkeitsgrad der Tanks und Healer obwohl schon so ein Mangel exestiert von den beiden Rollen.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht die logik dahinter, wo liegt dann noch die Reize das man die beiden Rollen wählen soll, nur wegen der Wartezeiten von Dungeons ? Ich kapiere einfach nicht die logik hinter diesen System von Blizzard....

Ich würde die Tanks und Healer buffen und die DD´s nerfen aber mir fällt leider nichts ein was man nerfen kann am DD das wieder mehr zu den Tanks wechseln ^^


----------



## Ukmâsmú (27. Dezember 2010)

was einfach ein großes problem ist, ist das es solche addons wie recount usw. gibt und das ist GUT. es ham sich immer leute beschwert "MIMIMI beurteilt nicht dannach mimimi!" und das kommt wie man hier schön sieht wieder. die frage ist nur: warum sind die addons in euren augen schelcht?"

ich finde sie wie gesagt gut weil: ein tank und ein heiler müssen immer 100% geben und dabei sein, sei es beim trash oder sonst wann. dds müssten das nicht wenn es nicht diese hübschen stasiaddons gäbe. und ihr solltet euch als dds in rnd dungeons eines klar machen: ihr seid ersetzbar und zwar leicht!!!
wenn jemand seine klasse nicht so richtig kann und das als entschuldigung verwendet kick ich ihn auch, weil es nicht sein kann eine gruppe auszubremsen nur weil er/sie die klasse net beheerscht. ich verweise noch freundlcih darauf in nh inis zu gehen und kicke dann. aber das mit dem kicken ist schon so eine scheiße... man kann die leute nicht mehr so wie man will rausvoten irgendwann gibts da ne sperre.... die gehöhrt weg. auch ein unfähiger wicht in einer sonst stammgrp von der nur 4 leute da sind kann wipes verursachen: bestess beispiel burg hero. der der den heal für die gesamte gruppe instant kickt... sowas muss nicht sein. ach ja und recount überwacht nicht nur den schaden oder heal... das tolle addon kann mehr 

Recount is watsching you


----------



## Blackout1091 (27. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Einziges Argument, die für die "Die inis dauern laenger" These spricht, ist, dass sich die Tanks/Heals nicht direkt erneut fuer eine Ini anmelden und erst mal ne Pause machen bzw generell nur 1, 2 Inis absolvieren pro Tag anstatt wie frueher 4, 5. Aber wie oben gesagt, normalerweise haette das nix zu sagen, da der Relative Anteil dann der selbe sein muesste.



Jo haste Recht. Ich bin Tank und hab kein bock direkt nach einer Ini direkt wieder in eine zu gehen, da ich erst 82 bin und nebenbei auch ein bisschen level.


----------



## RedShirt (27. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Bin völlig deiner Meinung. Genau das ist der Punkt den ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, wieso erhöht Blizzard den schwierigkeitsgrad der Tanks und Healer obwohl schon so ein Mangel exestiert von den beiden Rollen.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht die logik dahinter, wo liegt dann noch die Reize das man die beiden Rollen wählen soll, nur wegen der Wartezeiten von Dungeons ? Ich kapiere einfach nicht die logik hinter diesen System von Blizzard....



Hybride Heiler können sogar Dmg machen, das gibt reinen DDlern einen kleinen Anreiz =)

Warum sie es machen? Weil die Community wieder Anspruch in Instanzen wollte.
Bei Wotlk waren Tanks / Heiler schon rar - aber das ist die Natur der Sache.
In Raids ist das Verhältnis zu den DDs ja auch im 25er auseinander.

Ich denke, die hohen DD Wartezeiten riskiert Blizzard, um tankfähige Klassen dazu zu ermuntern, sich als Tank anzumelden, wenn sie da durch wollen. Die lernen dann zwangsläufig dazu - oder scheitern.
Scheitern sie, wurd aussortiert.
Passt schon.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich denke, die hohen DD Wartezeiten riskiert Blizzard, um tankfähige Klassen dazu zu ermuntern, sich als Tank anzumelden, wenn sie da durch wollen. Die lernen dann zwangsläufig dazu - oder scheitern.
> Scheitern sie, wurd aussortiert.
> Passt schon.



Das macht Blizz solange bis ihnen die DDs weglaufen zu anderen Spielen udn dann wird generft


----------



## warlord118 (27. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizzard ist schuld das wir DD´s leiden müssen die kein anderen Spec machen können wie ich z.B. als Hunter.



sehe ich genauso, es sollte 4 DD klassen geben hunter, warlock, rogue und mage und der rest, die sogenannten hybrid dd, sollten sich auf tanken bzw heilen spezialisieren.

nerf warri *DD spec *in the ground genauso wie eule, katze, ele, klopper, frost dk, unholy dk und pala wobei pala vom dmg da ist wo er hingehört.

gg hf


----------



## Milivoje (27. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, also wenn mir die Wartezeit zu lang ist, gehe ich off oder eben afk, bis in etwa der invite kommen müsste. Aber es ist natürlich tragisch, wenn man nicht im 5 Minuten takt durch die Heros hüpfen kann. Verstehe jemand die Community....


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. Dezember 2010)

Wenn euch die Wartezeit nervt zieht euch einen Tank hoch und nervt nicht mit unnötigen Threads.
Mein Gott.
Wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Nexilein (27. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auf den ohnehin schon bestehenden Tank/Heilermangel reagiert Blizz mit erhöhtem Schweirigkeitsgrad für Tanks und Manaproblemen für Heiler.
> Sehr klug.
> 
> Die Folge werden zwangsläufig Nerfs sein.



Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Die Instanzen werden durch bessere Equip einfacher, und so mache Plattendose greift als DD mit Secondneed Tankequip ab.
Sobald sich Raidequip unter den Spielern verbreitet, werden viele davon anfangen zu tanken, da es a) durch das bessere Equip leichter wird, und b) die kürzere Wartezeit lockt.

Mal abgesehen davon sind 45 Minuten Wartezeit ein Witz sind. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man in der Zwischenzeit nichts zu tun hätte und sich langweilt.

*edit*
Natürlich werden die Nerfs irgendwann kommen, denn bisher wurde alles irgendwann generft, aber ich rechne erst damit wenn die T12 Raids reingepatcht werden. Dann wird der Übrgang von normalen 5ern auf hero 5er erleichtert und in den Foren werden die "FU Blizzard, T11 für Casuals"-Threads Hochkonjunktur haben.
Dann ist wieder alles beim Alten


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> wieso erhöht Blizzard den schwierigkeitsgrad der Tanks und Healer obwohl schon so ein Mangel exestiert von den beiden Rollen.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht die logik dahinter, wo liegt dann noch die Reize das man die beiden Rollen wählen soll, nur wegen der Wartezeiten von Dungeons ?




es gibt genug möchtegern heiler/tanks ich will NICHT noch mehr davon, und die echten tanks/heiler meckern gar nicht, im gegenteil.
ich bin soooooo froh, das ich beim tanken endlich nicht mehr einschlaf  

 p.s. selbiges sagen mir meine "echten" heiler

/sign nexi !


----------



## Kuya (27. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Bin völlig deiner Meinung. Genau das ist der Punkt den ich überhaupt nicht verstehe, wieso erhöht Blizzard den schwierigkeitsgrad der Tanks und Healer obwohl schon so ein Mangel exestiert von den beiden Rollen.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht die logik dahinter, wo liegt dann noch die Reize das man die beiden Rollen wählen soll, nur wegen der Wartezeiten von Dungeons ? Ich kapiere einfach nicht die logik hinter diesen System von Blizzard....




Das ist odsch eigentlich sehr Eindeutig. 
Du übersiehst das "zumindest für Blizzard" das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat.
Sicher gab es schon immer/lange einen Tank und Heilermangel, aber wenn du eines von beiden dabei hattest, (und ich rede nicht von diesen ich melde mich mal als Tank an weil ich warten hasse DK's), sondern einen richtigen Tank und Heiler hattest, dann war es für die total Easy. Der Healer konnte mit den Fingern schnippen und dir sind die Healcrits aus den Ohren geflogen, mit Beträgen, da wird jeder DD blass.
und nem richtigen Tank Warri oder Pala kannst du (wenn er dich nicht lässt) die Aggro nicht wegnehmen (zumindest nicht von den Mobs auf die er sich Konzentiert).

Was Blizzard erreichen will, ist, dass egal wie Top ein Heiler oder Tank auch sein mag, DD's zurück stecken müssen.
Mit anderen Worten, in Regelfall sollst du deine Top-Rotation als DD auf das Fokustarget nicht am Limit fahren können, ohne Aggro zu ziehen, und musst selbst wenn du (Seele Brechen/Finte/etc.) auf dauer-CD hast, tierisch aufpassen müssen. Deine Top DPS sollen dann vielleicht bei 16k liegen, aber wenn du dich traust mehr wie 12k zu fahren, verursachst du einen Wipe nach dem anderen.

Ein DD der dauernd beschäftigt ist, CC's anzuwenden, und Mobs vom Heiler zurück zum Tank zu Kiten, der hat "überhaupt keine Zeit" sich darum zu kümmern, nonstop Top DPS zu fahren.

Solange es also sachen wie Recount gibt, und die Community den Sinn "dieser Addons" nicht richtig begreift, sondern nurt nach "Leistung und Optimum" bedacht ist, und diese Addons nur dazu verwendet, jedem DD jede kleine DPS schwäche solange unter die Nase zu reiben, bis er selbst in einer HC "Schweissgebadet am absoluten Klassenlimit kratzt" als wäre er bei der Weltmeisterschaft, solange wird es dieses Problem weiterhin geben.




Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> was einfach ein großes problem ist, ist das es solche addons wie recount usw. gibt und das ist GUT. es ham sich immer leute beschwert "MIMIMI beurteilt nicht dannach mimimi!" und das kommt wie man hier schön sieht wieder. die frage ist nur: warum sind die addons in euren augen schelcht?"



-Die Frage hab ich schon beantwortet, oben. 

Das mit den Hybridklassen ist auch meiner Ansicht nach, etwas Missverstanden worden.
Das was der Mage mehr an DPS machen sollte als der Ele, sollte nicht an Talentbaum und skalierung liegen, sondern ein Hybrid DD sollte eigentlich solche Sachen machen wie ein Allrounder zu sein.
Eine Eleschami-Rotation wie ich sie mir denken würde wäre also eher (Flameshock->Lava->was healen->was Dispelln->Blitschlag->Lava->wieder nen Heal oder nen CC-> ...).
Es entbert dem Sinn eines Hybriden in meinen Augen, sich auf einen bestimmten Bereich zu Fokussieren, und dafür andere Bereiche zu vernachlässigen. Denkt mal zuurück wie das mit Schamanen früher war, die waren in keinem Bereich die besten, aber keiner wollte auf sie verzichen Weil die Improvisationsfähigkeit und der Support einfach Spitze sind.
Wo wäre also das Problem wenn der Eleschami als Beispiel in Enrage-Situationen einfach mithealt, weil es der healer alleine nicht schaffen "sollte", und der Fury DD auch mal den Offtank für Boss-Adds spielt, anstatt einfach nur den Recount zu dominieren zu versuchen.

Stand der Dinge ist jedenfalls das man sich als Mage zur Zeit eher denken muss: "Wenn ich den Add der zum Heiler läuft Sheepe brechen meine DPS ein, und ich gehe gefahr gekickt zu werden, ich fahre lieber weiter DMG auf den Boss". 

..Deswegen das Recountgehabe, ...deswegen laufen DD's aus keiner Voidzone mehr, ...deswegen hat kein Schwein mehr Bock sich ne Random anzutun.
In ner RL-Stamm interessiert sich doch keiner deiner Kumpels dafür ob er nun mehr DPS macht, als sonstwer. Deswegen läufts da auch so easy, weil es kein Wettrennen gibt, und alles ihre DPS herzlich egal sind, da kite ich auch gerne mal 2minuten lang adds, und mache 0 DPS. In ner Random kann man sich sowas normalerweise nicht mehr erlauben, da heißt es einfach Nuke or Kick!. 
Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wenn euch die Wartezeit nervt zieht euch einen Tank hoch und nervt nicht mit unnötigen Threads.
> Mein Gott.
> Wie im Kindergarten.



Wenn dich der Thread nervt dann mach doch selber einen auf und nerv nicht mit unnötigen Posts.
Mein Gott
Wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ein DD der dauernd beschäftigt ist, CC's anzuwenden, und Mobs vom Heiler zurück zum Tank zu Kiten, der hat "überhaupt keine Zeit" sich darum zu kümmern, nonstop Top DPS zu fahren.




Da stimmt auffallend.
Die Frage ist, werden die DDs sich darauf einstellen oder das Spiel zugunsten eines anderen Spiels verlassen.
Sollte das der Fall sein, knickt Blizz schnell ein, da wette ich!


----------



## MewMewMewtu (27. Dezember 2010)

Holt euch durch ruf, berufe oder Non-Heros Heal/Tank Equip.
Dann bekommt ihr instant invites ohne davor eine einzige Hero betreten zu haben!

Aber jetzt kommt das beste: Man kann während man als DD auf den Invite wartet, ruf/mats für dieses
Equip sammeln!Wow das hättet ihr nicht gedacht!

/ironie off

Seid froh, dass es den Dungeon Finder gibt, davor stand man bis zu 2 stunden in einer hauptstadt und habt ne gruppe gesucht.


----------



## Harml3ss (27. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ein DD der dauernd beschäftigt ist, CC's anzuwenden, und Mobs vom Heiler zurück zum Tank zu Kiten, der hat "überhaupt keine Zeit" sich darum zu kümmern, nonstop Top DPS zu fahren.
> 
> Solange es also sachen wie Recount gibt, und die Community den Sinn "dieser Addons" nicht richtig begreift, sondern nurt nach "Leistung und Optimum" bedacht ist, und diese Addons nur dazu verwendet, jedem DD jede kleine DPS schwäche solange unter die Nase zu reiben, bis er selbst in einer HC "Schweissgebadet am absoluten Klassenlimit kratzt" als wäre er bei der Weltmeisterschaft, solange wird es dieses Problem weiterhin geben.



/sign

Ich frage mich schon ne ganze Weile, warum hier kein Tank einen Thread eröffnet wie:

"OMG F*Blizz mein TPS is unter 90k!!!!!!!einself" (Threat per second, falls das jetzt Fragezeichen bei den G**Score- und DPS-Fixierten produziert   )

Hm, ja warum wohl nicht? Weil es keinen Tank interessiert, solange der Run sauberläuft, ist doch alles in Butter.
Wenn ich mir aber beim Tanken noch Gedanken über rekordjagende Dauernuker mit Tunnelblick machen muß, dann wird es ein wenig kompliziert, da man abspotten muss/sollte, um keinen Wipe zu riskieren momentan. Ausserdem hauen einige Trashmobs zu böse zu, daß der sabbernde DPS-Fanatiker im Kleidchen sich schnell die *beliebige Gemüsesorte hier* vonunten anschaut und der freudig erregte Trashmob gleichma mit dem Heiler Samba tanzen will.   
Das Geschrei Richtung Scheissheiler/-tank is dann wieder bis nach Dalaran zu hören, wette ich.

Fazit: ein DD sollte auch in der Lage sein mal nen Damagestopp zu machen, nicht wie festgekettet an einer Stelle zu stehen und sich über eine Zahl in einem Addon freuen, wie ein Schneekönig. Movement und allgemeine Aufmerksamkeit gehören bei ner 5-Mann (bzw. Frau)-Instanz ja auch wieder dazu. Sonst bitte NPCs mitnehmen und allein in die Ini - oh moment, geht ja gar nicht, blöd aber auch, daß man diese doofen Mitspieler braucht, gell.
Schliesslich möchte jeder die Instanz gern abschliessen und das (und jetzt kommt das Unfassbare!) geht nun mal nur zusammen........


----------



## Terminsel (27. Dezember 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> ich finde sie wie gesagt gut weil: ein tank und ein heiler müssen immer 100% geben und dabei sein, sei es beim trash oder sonst wann. dds müssten das nicht wenn es nicht diese hübschen stasiaddons gäbe. und ihr solltet euch als dds in rnd dungeons eines klar machen: ihr seid ersetzbar und zwar leicht!!!



Wenn ich 100% beim Schaden gebe, halten die wenigsten Tanks meine Aggro. 100% geben heißt für einen DD nicht mehr, einfach nur den Mörder-Dmg zu fahren, sondern vielmehr, alle Facetten seiner Klasse nutzen zu können, Schaden zu vermeiden, CC zu setzen und dieses auch drin zu lassen. Außerdem wurden seit WotLK die Multitarget-Fähigkeiten einiger Klassen sehr eingeschränkt. Mit dem Vergelter erreiche ich im Moment nur mittelmäßige Werte. Bei Einzelzielen holt mich jedoch so schnell niemand ein (worauf ich auch meinen ersten Satz beziehe).

Bedenke auch, das viele noch nicht lang auf 85 sind und noch Details über ihre neuen Fähigkeiten lernen müssen. Das gilt für Tanks, Heiler und DDs gleichermaßen.

Allgemein muss ich mal für die Schadensausteiler eine Lanze brechen. Es ist schlichtweg nicht wahr, dass sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad nur für Tanks und Heiler erhöht hätte. Mit meinem Vergelter muss ich in vielen Kämpfen alles nutzen, was ich habe - von Handauflegung, über Hand des Schutzes, Zurechtweisung (Unterbrecher), Krankheiten und Gift entfernen. Ignoriere ich diese Unterstützungsfähigkeiten, erschwert das viele Situationen ungemein. Natürlich hat nicht jede Schadensskillung diese Support-Möglichkeiten. Mein Todesritter (Frost) spielt sich vergleichsweise entspannt. Jetzt kommen aber noch andere Faktoren ins Spiel. Es ist nämlich sehr viel Bewegung erforderlich, auch beim Trash. Mir fält auf, dass viele Mobgruppen sehr Nahkampfeindlich sind. Ständiges konzentriertes Spielen ist auch als DD erforderlich. In Zufallsgruppen um so mehr. Zugegebenermaßen, die Casterposition kann ich noch nicht so recht beurteilen. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese jetzt ein leichtes Leben haben und nur hinten stehen während sie 1, 2, 3 drücken.
Das ist übrigens kein Gejammer: Mir gefällt es, das ich wieder alles ausreizen muss.

@Exicoo: Dein Verweis auf den durchschnittlichen Gearstand in Ehren, aber in der Regel reicht gutes Gear nicht allein aus, um die Heroes problemlos zu machen. Oft reicht doch ein weniger fähiger Spieler, um einen Kampf unnötig schwer, wenn nicht gar unmöglich zu machen. Diese Erfahrung mache ich sehr oft.
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

Verlorene Stadt: Tank setzt keine Zeichen, stürmt einfach in jede Mobgruppe. Aufs Mana des Heilers achten ist ihm fremd, selbst als dieser schreibt, das er trinken muss. Den ersten Boss aus seinen komischen gelben Bomben ziehen kriegt er auch nicht gebacken. Diesen haben wir mit Mühe und Not gelegt. Beim zweiten Boss ist der gute Herr dann nach einem Fehlversuch gegangen - natürlich sind wir zuvor schon zwei mal am Trash krepiert.*

Todesminen: Bis zum dritten Boss haben wir diese praktisch zu viert gemacht. Der Hexer war nämlich dauertot. Beim dritten Boss wurde es dann aber schwierig. Da der Hexer konsequent immer beim ersten Sturmangriff des Bosses starb, haben wir nie die 30%-Enrage Phase überstanden, weil schlichtweg Schaden fehlte. Oh, die ganzen Wichtelpulls beim Trash sind auch noch zu erwähnen... 

Wieder Verlorene Stadt: Ein gut ausgerüsteter Heiler, der bei Mobgruppen, trotz gut gesetztem CC oom geht... muss ich noch mehr sagen?

Grim Batol (allerdings normal): Eine Eule, die es nicht schafft, trotz zweifacher Erklärung das Auge des Sturms zu betreten. Zugegebenermaßen hat sich dies nicht als problematisch heraus gestellt, da ihr Tod uns nicht wirklich gebremst hat, allerdings, auf Hero, wenn die Adds nicht schnell genug fallen...

Natürlich kann jeder mal einen Fehler machen. Ein Fehlpull, CC raus hauen, Aggro ziehen, oder die Fütze am Boden übersehen, die einem kontinuierlich das Leben verringert - all diese Dinge können mal passieren, jedoch beobachte ich sie in einer Häufigkeit, die nicht mehr lustig ist. Also: Wenn du sagst, du hast mit deinen Rdm-Gruppen Glück und ihr könntet da immer so durchgehen, dann kann man nur betonen: Es ist wirklich Glück. Sieh es als Ausgleich für die langen Wartezeiten. Viele haben lange Wartezeiten und geraten dann noch an Kasperlgruppen.



*Hier sind wir übrigens bei der Rush-Mentalität. Der gute Herr wollte wohl durch die Ini rushen wie, zu WotLK-Zeiten. Guter Gearstand hin oder her: Das funktioniert in den wenigsten Gruppen.


----------



## rotti08 (27. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Vor allem liegt es auch daran, dass sich Tanks nur ungern random Gruppen antun.
> Einmal ganz abgesehen davon, dass mit Cata wohl deutlich weniger Tanks unterwegs sind. Die ganze "Ich tanke mit meinem Plattenträger in T10 DD Gear"- Fraktion gibt's ja schließlich nichtmehr :-)
> 
> *edit*
> Das Höchstgebot für einen Tank für eine 5er Hero lag gestern auf unserem Server bei 500g...



übrigends tun sich das heiler ebendsowenig gerne an,denn viele DD spielen immer noch wie zu lichkingzeiten ohne sinn und verstand ,und bekommen schaden bevor der tank welchen bekommt.


----------



## WackoJacko (27. Dezember 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Na dann sag mal ein beispiel .



Also mit random wirste keine Hero unter 1 Stunde clearen.

Höchstens mit Gilde oder alle aus deiner Random gruppe rennen mit epischem Gear rum.

Oder du erwischst ausnahmsweise Leute mit Skill.


Wenn du mit der Gilde gehst finde ich zB Lost City, BSF oder auch Vortexgipfel.

So weit meine Einschätzung.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (27. Dezember 2010)

Also ich als Tanks habe teilweise auch "Wartezeiten". Gehe oft mit meiner Gilde - da fehlt dann für ne Hero 1 DD - Bis zu 5 Minuten Wartezeit... auf EINEN DD ^^



MFG
Pala


----------



## Arasouane (27. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da stimmt auffallend.
> Die Frage ist, werden die DDs sich darauf einstellen oder das Spiel zugunsten eines anderen Spiels verlassen.
> Sollte das der Fall sein, knickt Blizz schnell ein, da wette ich!



Gabs das schon einmal? In welches Spiel flüchten die denn?

Lg ara


----------



## Fàtálity (27. Dezember 2010)

das liegt daran das wir heiler keinen bock mehr haben die fails der dds auszubügel weshalb wir heiler jetzt vermehrt gildenintern gehen. selbst tanks haben jtzt wartezeiten! ab und an mals ins blizzard heiler forum schaun dann weiß man auch was abgeht .... ihr dd's seits die an den wartezeiten schuld sind ... bringt bissel movement mit und lasst die heiler nicht euren bockmist ausbaden.. so long selbst schuld 

und btw @Terminsel "Wenn ich 100% beim Schaden gebe, halten die wenigsten Tanks meine Aggro. 100% geben heißt für einen DD nicht mehr, einfach nur den Mörder-Dmg zu fahren, sondern vielmehr, alle Facetten seiner Klasse nutzen zu können, Schaden zu vermeiden, CC zu setzen und dieses auch drin zu lassen."

Wenn du sämtliche facetten deiner klasse benutzt darunter auch cc dann warum bitte ziehst du noch aggro? ....  und btw fast jede klasse hat jetzt was zur aggro reduzierung / pushung wie schurkenhandel auf tank oder finte, ducken, eisblock, etc pp die liste is lang. also wenn ihr cc't und focus target macht, kannst du eig NUR aggro ziehn wenn dein tank nix kann und 1 taste rollt....


----------



## Terminsel (27. Dezember 2010)

rotti08 schrieb:


> übrigends tun sich das heiler ebendsowenig gerne an,denn viele DD spielen immer noch wie zu lichkingzeiten ohne sinn und verstand ,und bekommen schaden bevor der tank welchen bekommt.



Viele Tanks und Heiler ebenso. Habe weiter oben einige Beispiele genannt.

@Harml3ss: Ich erlebe komischerweise oft, dass der Tank Recount postet und dann nach Kick schreit (bzw. die folgende Ausschlusswahl, die dann den schlechtesten DD betrifft ist ja nicht so schwer auf ihren Ursprung zu verfolgen, wenn der Tank zuvor Recount gepostet hat).
Nebenbei: Sehr witzig war eine Situation. Da postete der Tank ein nicht zurückgesetztes Recount, wo noch die Daten der DDs drin waren, die die Gruppe zuvor verlassen hatten, um auf die Schadensschwäche des neu hinzugekommenen Hexers aufmerksam zu machen. Hätte er jedoch die Daten des aktuellen Kampfes laufen gehabt, so hätte er gesehen, dass in den letzten Versuchen alle drei DDs in etwa gleich auf waren... aber ich schweife ab.^^

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will? Es gibt im Verhältnis genau so viele unfähige Heiler, wie Tanks wie DDs.


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Dezember 2010)

jup, die tanks die recount posten gehen mir auch auf den sack (bin selber tank), weil sie nicht raffen das gute dd nu auch cc und stille und so witzige sachen nutzen und evtl. sogar den tank "antanken" lassen. und dann wundern sie sich, warum sie plötzlich auch mal vorn sind


----------



## Harml3ss (27. Dezember 2010)

@Terminsel: Lol. Einfach nur lol. Man darf jetzt in dieser Debatte aber auch nicht anfangen alle Tanks und Heiler in Schutz zu nehmen und einfach nur den DDs die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, das stimmt schon. Und 100% agree bezüglich unfähige Tanks und Heiler.

Es gibt in allen Klassen und in jeder Form und Skillung gute und schlechte Spieler. Allerdings fällt extrem auf, daß grundsätzlich Spieler, die gern DD spielen, anfangen mit Themen wie 

- DF dauert zu lange
- Tanks sind doof und arrogant
- alle gehen mit Stamm- oder Gildengruppe 

während Tanks und Heals Themen haben wie:

- Movementgünther
- Recountextremisten
- G**-Score fixiert

Wer grundsätzlich NUR das eine spielt, wird sich kaum in die Rolle des Anderen reinversetzen können und dann wird halt bissl mimimi auf buffed.de gemacht. Interessant jedesmal, aber irgendwie find ich es immernoch am geilsten, daß einige vermuten, Blizzard sei zu einem Nerf ja beinahe gezwungen, damit Ihnen nicht die Spieler weglaufen. ^^

Es gibt halt keine Vorlage momentan für den aktuellen Content, wie es während des Schlafens ohne weiteres ÄPIXX hagelt, wenn doch bitte PM.


----------



## XRayFanatic (27. Dezember 2010)

Warum die Wartezeiten so lange sind ?? Ganz einfach, da dank den lustigen Spacken von Blizzard jetzt nicht nur ein akutes Tankproblem herrscht sondern auch ein Heilerproblem. Es will sich schlicht und ergreifend keiner mehr antun einen Heiler zu spielen (ich übrigens auch nicht mehr) da es ganz einfach keinen Spaß macht. Wenn ich mich mal doch als Heal anmelde und einen Instant invite bekomme sagt das alles. Und 2 Std für ne Hero ?? Wohl bisher nur schlechte Gruppen gehabt, in knapp 35 - 45 Minuten biste durch.

DPS machen um Mana zu regenerieren !! Darauf können nur ziemlich verkorkste Gehirne kommen. Scheints bei Blizzard mannigfaltig zu geben. Ich hab als Heal genug damit zu tun den Tank am leben zu halten da will ich mich nicht noch darum kümmern DPS zu machen um Mana zu generieren. Einen größeren Schwachsinn hab ich noch nicht gehört. Aber soll ja alles anspruchsvoller werden. Anspruchsvoller ja, aber nicht unspielbar !!! Soll das Spaß machen ?? Wenn ja bin ich ein ziemlich spaßfreier Mensch, ich hab nämlich den Sinn und den Spaß an der Spielweise noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Terminsel (27. Dezember 2010)

Harml3ss schrieb:


> @Terminsel: Lol. Einfach nur lol. Man darf jetzt in dieser Debatte aber auch nicht anfangen alle Tanks und Heiler in Schutz zu nehmen und einfach nur den DDs die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, das stimmt schon. Und 100% agree bezüglich unfähige Tanks und Heiler.
> 
> Es gibt in allen Klassen und in jeder Form und Skillung gute und schlechte Spieler. Allerdings fällt extrem auf, daß grundsätzlich Spieler, die gern DD spielen, anfangen mit Themen wie
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich einfach mal anstandslos. =)


----------



## RedShirt (27. Dezember 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Wenn ich 100% beim Schaden gebe, halten die wenigsten Tanks meine Aggro.


Dann sollte die meisten Tanks rerollen.
Ich nehm Dir 25k+ DPS aber nicht ab. Ok, außer bei Halfus nach 3 Drachen =)

Als Pala kannst Dir auch noch ne Hand geben. Dann fährst auch 100%, aber sinnvoll.

quote name='Terminsel' date='27 December 2010 - 14:12' timestamp='1293457248' post='2974924']
Allgemein muss ich mal für die Schadensausteiler eine Lanze brechen. Es ist schlichtweg nicht wahr, dass sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad nur für Tanks und Heiler erhöht hätte. Mit meinem Vergelter muss ich in vielen Kämpfen alles nutzen, was ich habe [/QUOTE]

Korrekt, ein DD sollte (!) mehr können.
Viele meinen aber, bämm bämm ist alles was man braucht.
Diese werden jetzt eben aussortiert.
In Woltk-Raids konnte man so immer gut sortieren - wer macht seine Zusatzfähigkeiten? Wer nicht.
Grad als Retris und Tanks noch Magie dispellen konnten, hach =)


----------



## Terminsel (27. Dezember 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dann sollte die meisten Tanks rerollen.
> Ich nehm Dir 25k+ DPS aber nicht ab. Ok, außer bei Halfus nach 3 Drachen =)
> 
> Als Pala kannst Dir auch noch ne Hand geben. Dann fährst auch 100%, aber sinnvoll.



25k wären schon schick... *g* Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn ich mit unseren Gildentanks gehe, besteht das Problem auch nicht. Ich erlebe das aber oft bei Rdm-Tanks. Wenn ich im Bosskampf Flügelchen + Inquisition zünde, drehen sich die Bosse schon mal gern zu mir um. Am besten, während ich noch den Wächter-Buff habe... Ich habe es mir daher tatsächlich angewöhnt, nach zünden meiner CDs die Hand der Erlösung zu zünden, was die Sache dann spielbar macht.

Ich gebe zu: Die Formullierung, "die meisten Tanks" war etwas übertrieben, nichtsdestotroz kommt es häufiger vor, als es sollte, dass Omen mir den Warnton gibt.


----------



## Fàtálity (27. Dezember 2010)

Harml3ss schrieb:


> @Terminsel: Lol. Einfach nur lol. Man darf jetzt in dieser Debatte aber auch nicht anfangen alle Tanks und Heiler in Schutz zu nehmen und einfach nur den DDs die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, das stimmt schon. Und 100% agree bezüglich unfähige Tanks und Heiler.
> 
> Es gibt in allen Klassen und in jeder Form und Skillung gute und schlechte Spieler. Allerdings fällt extrem auf, daß grundsätzlich Spieler, die gern DD spielen, anfangen mit Themen wie
> 
> ...



Ich spiele so ziemlich alles, habe nen 85er heal/feral dudu, 85er tank/fury warri, und noch 80er tank/frost dw dk, 80er holy, retri pala, und noch diverse weitere chars wie shami, schurke ich muss aber sagen das es momentan mit keiner klasse so schwer zu spielen ist wie mit nem heiler. Die tanks rennen in 5er mob gruppen ohne cc und wundern sich wenn se instant wipen noch bevor ich 3x bl auffem tank hab oder dds die bei Crowd Controll an krautsalat denken oder einfach mal die nächste 5er grp pullen (ohne CC versteht sich!) obwohl der healer grad auf 40% mana is von der gruppe davor die ohne cc gelegt wurde ... joa das das nen wipe gibt sieht man schon am mob zum mana verhältnis des heilers sind da nich selten ^^.
Und wenn dir jemand verreckt weil son Movementrollstuhlfahrer mal wieder vergessen hat aus der voidzone rauszulaufen dann ist es natürlich der "guffel" heal schuld und wird rausgevotet ... Schaut mal ins Blizzard Heiler forum wie viele heiler sich beschweren über das rausvoten nur weil die wotlk fraktion einfach zu unfähig is. Jetzt wißt ihr warum die heiler lieber gildenintern gehen und selbst tanks jetzt warten müssen XD haha!. Ich geh auch lieber gildenintern als mit ner rnd grp weil man bei dem trottellotto eh nur repkosten farmt.


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Dezember 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> 25k wären schon schick... *g* Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn ich mit unseren Gildentanks gehe, besteht das Problem auch nicht. Ich erlebe das aber oft bei Rdm-Tanks. Wenn ich im Bosskampf Flügelchen + Inquisition zünde, drehen sich die Bosse schon mal gern zu mir um. Am besten, während ich noch den Wächter-Buff habe... Ich habe es mir daher tatsächlich angewöhnt, nach zünden meiner CDs die Hand der Erlösung zu zünden, was die Sache dann spielbar macht.
> 
> Ich gebe zu: Die Formullierung, "die meisten Tanks" war etwas übertrieben, nichtsdestotroz kommt es häufiger vor, als es sollte, dass Omen mir den Warnton gibt.



kann halt auch mal passieren, wenn man z.b. auf ein andere ziel wechselt um den cast abzubrechen (was die dd mal wieder nicht nötig hatten).
ist aber auch nicht wild, sofern der tank sich den mob dann halt direkt zurück holt


----------



## Terminsel (27. Dezember 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> kann halt auch mal passieren, wenn man z.b. auf ein andere ziel wechselt um den cast abzubrechen (was die dd mal wieder nicht nötig hatten).
> ist aber auch nicht wild, sofern der tank sich den mob dann halt direkt zurück holt



*g* Zielwechsel auf Caster und diese zu unterbrechen ist zu einem meiner Lieblingshobbys geworden, seit ich "Zurechtweisung" habe.


----------



## RedShirt (27. Dezember 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn ich mit unseren Gildentanks gehe, besteht das Problem auch nicht. Ich erlebe das aber oft bei Rdm-Tanks.



Jo =) wenn ein Tank das Singletarget nicht hinbekommt -> C'est la vie, nicht seine Rolle.

Die Übertreibung hast ja relativiert, mehr wollt ich nicht =)



Fàtálity schrieb:


> Die tanks rennen in 5er mob gruppen ohne cc und wundern sich wenn se instant wipen noch bevor ich 3x bl auffem tank hab oder dds die bei Crowd Controll an krautsalat denken oder einfach mal die nächste 5er grp pullen (ohne CC versteht sich!) obwohl der healer grad auf 40% mana is von der gruppe davor die ohne cc gelegt wurde ...



Hui, ohne Punkt und Komma.

Wenn ein Tank so vorläuft -> zuende trinken und nachher aufkratzen. Passt.
Als Heiler bist derzeit begehrter als als Tank =)



Metadron72 schrieb:


> kann halt auch mal passieren, wenn man z.b. auf ein andere ziel wechselt um den cast abzubrechen (was die dd mal wieder nicht nötig hatten).
> ist aber auch nicht wild, sofern der tank sich den mob dann halt direkt zurück holt



Mouseover Interrupts ftw.
Oder per Focusmakro =) Old School.

Wenn ich merk, daß einer Aggro hat, wird auch gespottet, egal warum, Fragen kann man nachher noch.



Terminsel schrieb:


> *g* Zielwechsel auf Caster und diese zu unterbrechen ist zu einem meiner Lieblingshobbys geworden, seit ich "Zurechtweisung" habe.



Japp, sinnig gewesen.


----------



## Harml3ss (27. Dezember 2010)

Fàtálity schrieb:


> Ich spiele so ziemlich alles, habe nen 85er heal/feral dudu, 85er tank/fury warri, und noch 80er tank/frost dw dk, 80er holy, retri pala, und noch diverse weitere chars wie shami, schurke ich muss aber sagen das es momentan mit keiner klasse so schwer zu spielen ist wie mit nem heiler. Die tanks rennen in 5er mob gruppen ohne cc und wundern sich wenn se instant wipen noch bevor ich 3x bl auffem tank hab oder dds die bei Crowd Controll an krautsalat denken oder einfach mal die nächste 5er grp pullen (ohne CC versteht sich!) obwohl der healer grad auf 40% mana is von der gruppe davor die ohne cc gelegt wurde ... joa das das nen wipe gibt sieht man schon am mob zum mana verhältnis des heilers sind da nich selten ^^.
> Und wenn dir jemand verreckt weil son Movementrollstuhlfahrer mal wieder vergessen hat aus der voidzone rauszulaufen dann ist es natürlich der "guffel" heal schuld und wird rausgevotet ... Schaut mal ins Blizzard Heiler forum wie viele heiler sich beschweren über das rausvoten nur weil die wotlk fraktion einfach zu unfähig is. Jetzt wißt ihr warum die heiler lieber gildenintern gehen und selbst tanks jetzt warten müssen XD haha!. Ich geh auch lieber gildenintern als mit ner rnd grp weil man bei dem trottellotto eh nur repkosten farmt.



Ich glaube mal, daß momentan einfach ziemlich viele Spieler sich über die Fehler oder den mangelnden Skill der anderen beschweren. Punkt. 

Jetzt damit anzufangen, daß Healer es besonders schwer haben, bringt auch absolut nichts, weil es immernoch daran liegt (deswegen auch das Zitat hier), daß andere Spieler nicht auf die Gruppe achten, sei des durch Aggroziehen oder nicht auf die CCs achten oder nicht aufs Mana vom Heiler blubb, is ja völlig wayne. Der Punkt ist doch eigentlich, daß jetzt in Cata, wo es anspruchsvoller und schwieriger wird, natürlich nicht alles so sein kann, wie zu den Wotlk-Zeiten, wo doch nur alles für Punkte, Äpixx, etc abgefarmt wurde. Oder nicht?

DDs, Heiler und Tanks haben es gerade alle ZUSAMMEN nicht leicht, solange nicht wieder mehr zusammengespielt wird. Egomanen sind in allen 3 Positionen fehl am Platz, so einfach.

Hast nen Egotank, wird der Heal ständig oom sein und es gibt wipes.
Hast nen Egoheal, wird der Tank oder jemand anderes ständig down sein und es gibt wipes.
Hast nen Ego-DD, wird er ständig aggro oder cc brechen und es gibt wipes.

Seltsamerweise ist das Ergebnis grundsätzlich: Wipe.

Vielleicht sollten mal alle von Ihren hohen Rössern bissl runterkommen und sich einfach mal damit ABFINDEN, wie es jetzt ist - nämlich anspruchsvoller, als nicht aus Versehen beim Essen sich die Tastatur zu verkleben und keine 99k dps mehr zu machen...   

Wenn alles läuft (Tank, Heal, Damage, CC, Movement, etc), dann klappt das auch. Versprochen.

BTW: Trottellotto ->> EPIC


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Gabs das schon einmal? In welches Spiel flüchten die denn?
> 
> Lg ara



Nö bisher vermutlich noch nicht, gab ja auch keine Veranlassung.

Und wohin? Ka, vllt Tetris? Oder World of Ponyhof?


----------



## madmurdock (27. Dezember 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Dein kompletter Beitrag ist falsch, ich habe nichts, aber auch gar nichts in dieser Richtung gesagt! Lies erstmal vernünftig, versuche zu verstehen was jemand schreibt, bevor du wahllos Texte zitierst.
> Im Beitrag steht, dass viele Spieler sich anfangs auf ein Equipment festlegen und damit weitere Teile sammeln. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, das viele mit einer Rolle leveln und bis 85 dabei bleiben. Questbelohnungen werden ohnehin weggeworfen, sobald das erste Ziel erreicht ist.





> Wählen sie den Weg des Questens, so kommt es häufig vor, das sie das DD-Equipment wählen, weil sie damit schnell vorran kommen, da sie beim Soloquesten eben keine besonderen Bedingungen erfüllen müssen. Daraus folgt, dass das 2nd und 3rd Equipment noch fehlt oder schlechter ist.



Du hast erst später geschrieben, dass dir das potentielle defensive Equip durchs Questen ziemlich Scheiss egal ist und du es komplett ignorierst, da es dir zu viel Aufwand beschert. Das hast du in deinem ersten Beitrag nicht so formuliert, welches zu meiner Interpretation führte. Ich kann es jedoch nicht nachvollziehen, warum man dies tut, wenn man WEISS, dass man eh tanken will. Aber anscheinend scheint dies wirklich der Hauptgrund zu sein, da wohl viele Leute so denken wie du, ok sry, wieder interpretiert - so denken wie die Leute in deiner Formulierung.

Nun ist man 85 und hat kein einziges Item um auch nur annaehernd mehr als 2, 3 Mobs tanken zu koennen. Es bleibt einem:

1. Schmied deines Vertrauens. Zu WOTL Zeiten konnte man sich für fast alle Slots ein zwar nicht gutes, aber ausreichendes ilvl 174 - 187 Set bauen lassen. Es kann sein, dass ich Schmiedeteile in der Datenbank übersehe, jedoch sehe ich nur ziemlich teuren PVP Müll und grüne OFF Items. Bis auf wenige Def Items im ilvl 289 Bereich finde ich hier nichts. Meiner Meinung muss hier definitiv nachgebessert werden.

2. Questen. Schwierig, wenn man bisher viele Def Items an den Vendor vertickt hat.

3. Es bleibt einem wohl echt nur noch übrig 333er/346er Def Items aus den 85er Inis mitzunehmen, falls der eigentliche Tank sie nicht braucht. Falls man nicht so fair sein sollte und mit dem eigentlichen Tank ums Item mitwürfelt, da man ja auch mal irgendwann tanken will, kann ich nur hoffen, dass jedenfalls die Gruppe die Präsenz des Tanks zu würdigen weiss und den DD aus der Gruppe wirft.



Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> ich heile absolut gerne bg's und das sehr erfolgreich. allerdings bekommen mich keine 10 pferde in einen pve dungeon, da:
> 5. nach jedem fight reggen macht einfach keinen spaß
> 6. feuer am boden und so...
> cu im bg



Das "OOM Sein" liegt zu einem grossen Teil aber auch daran, dass du aufgrund deiner fehlenden PVE Klamotten mit PvP Items healst. Dort hat man halt pro Item 150 Resi anstatt 150 Wille für die Manareg. Sicherlich treffen auch die anderen von dir aufgelisteten Gründe teils zu, aber manchmal ist mana uch selbst ein "negativer" Teil davon, warum es denn nicht klappt.


----------



## Premutos (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme dank den Wartezeiten momentan auch nicht wirklich dazu, mir Equip zu farmen. Hab eh schon wenig Zeit.. Würde auch liebend gerne tanken aber mein Hexer ist mir Heilig und die Dämonenform ist leider keine Tankform.... für einen anderen Char hab ich auch keine Zeit, aber selbst wenn, hat der Hexer davon ja nichts^^ Warum haben die der Dämoform die Spottfunktion genommen, statt sie weiter zu einem vollwertigen Tank auszubauen?^^


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Dezember 2010)

Premutos schrieb:


> Warum haben die der Dämoform die Spottfunktion genommen, statt sie weiter zu einem vollwertigen Tank auszubauen?^^




weil dein dämon pet, dumm wie brot ist? da sind mir ja fast die dd möchtegern tanks lieber  

*edit* schande über mich, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden  thx herr iglo


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Dezember 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> weil dein dämon pet, dumm wie brot ist? da sind mir ja fast die dd möchtegern tanks lieber



Es ging ihm um die Dämonenform des Hexers, nicht um seinen beschworenen Dämon. Die Dämo-Form war doch eh nur so ein Notfall-Tank, falls es den richtigen mal erledigt hatte und er im Kampf wiederbelebt werden musste.


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Gabs das schon einmal? In welches Spiel flüchten die denn?
> 
> Lg ara



In anderen Spielen versagen solche Spieler noch mehr, da dort die Trennung zwischen DD, Tank, und Heiler noch größer ist und die Dinge die mit Cataclysm stärker gefordert werden ständig beachtet werden müssen. Habe in Lotro noch vor Cataclysm Release einen Barden fast weinend zu WoW zurückkriechen sehen, weil man in Lotro mal keine Kraft (Mana) mehr hat wenn man ständig Gruppenheilung spamt. Für Pfeifen bleibt nur WoW über...


----------



## jamirro (27. Dezember 2010)

sind es nicht dieselben leute die in wotkl nach gs verlangt haben und vorher min. dps die sich nun freuen (und alle natürlich ihre klasse beherrschen - logo, kann man hier ja fast bei jedem post rauslesen) das es in cata so ist? .......wie schnell man vergisst.......

mich kotzt das ganze gehabe an - tatsache ist das die wartezeiten müll sind bg wie für inis. weiter sind die inis für casuals einfach zu schwer/ aufwändig (>1h) - das ist nicht wegzudiskutieren. man muss nicht die inis so schwer machen - man könnte raids so schwer machen. hc war ich noch kein mal und werde ich mir bestimmt auch nicht antun! 

ist das der sinn, das casuals vor den inis kapitulieren, ist das wohl im interesse von blizz? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.....


----------



## HMC-Pretender (27. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass viele WoW-Spieler der Meinung sind, dass wenn sie mal eben spontan einloggen sofort ein roter Teppich für sie ausgerollt wird und von allen Seiten Diener herbeiströmen, um ihnen jeden Wunsch von den Lippen abzulesen. So nach dem Motto: "Ihr vier dort, nehmt euch sofort ne Stunde Zeit für mich und geht mit mir in die Instanz!"

Wenn das dann nicht passiert sind sie angefressen. Dass man sich für die etwas längeren Unternehmungen vllt. mal ein oder zwei Tage im voraus verabredet und dann ohne Wartezeit sofort loslegen kann, war diesen Leuten schon immer schwer zu vermitteln. Wer was gemacht haben will, muss sich drum kümmern, so ist es überall.


----------



## jamirro (27. Dezember 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> In anderen Spielen versagen solche Spieler noch mehr, da dort die Trennung zwischen DD, Tank, und Heiler noch größer ist und die Dinge die mit Cataclysm stärker gefordert werden ständig beachtet werden müssen. Habe in Lotro noch vor Cataclysm Release einen Barden fast weinend zu WoW zurückkriechen sehen, weil man in Lotro mal keine Kraft (Mana) mehr hat wenn man ständig Gruppenheilung spamt. Für Pfeifen bleibt nur WoW über...




omg - spiel mal einen heiler du hirsch! (genau du bist so ein "erhabener alleskönner" wie oben beschrieben!


----------



## Harml3ss (27. Dezember 2010)

Mal im Ernst: geben alle Leute wirklich so schnell auf?
Es hört sich hier gerade so an, als ob 90% der Leute, die hier mitschreiben und sich
über die schwierigen Inis aufregen in ALLEN Fällen nur unfähige Mitspieler hatten und
deswegen IMMER failen. 

Die Frage, die sich mir stellt, ist dann folgende: wer macht denn dann die Inis zuende? 
Nur die Stammgroups und gildenintern?

Meine Gilde zockt die Inis alle nur noch auf HC zum grössten Teil, daher gehe ich halt
random, bis mein Gear soweit ist, dass ich mitkommen kann. Und das klappt in den meisten
Fällen eigentlich immer bis zum erfolgreichen Abschluß - wobei man häufiger die Tischkante
durchbeissen möchte, ja.

Vielleicht ist es auch Pech auf eurer Seite oder nur enormes Glück auf meiner Seite...aber
das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Die meisten Leute haben vielleicht 
einfach nicht die Geduld und den Ansporn. Keine Ahnung.

Pull>Bomb>Nuke.
Is vorbei.

Aufschreiben, merken, und whine-stop bitte.


----------



## xerkxes (27. Dezember 2010)

jamirro schrieb:


> omg - spiel mal einen heiler du hirsch! (genau du bist so ein "erhabener alleskönner" wie oben beschrieben!



Habe nie behauptet ein Alleskönner zu sein, habe nur behauptet, dass die Spieler, für die Cataclysm zu schwer ist (genannt Pfeifen) in jedem anderen bekannteren Spiel noch mehr Probleme hätten. Also laufen die schon nicht weg.


----------



## Terminsel (27. Dezember 2010)

jamirro schrieb:


> sind es nicht dieselben leute die in wotkl nach gs verlangt haben und vorher min. dps die sich nun freuen (und alle natürlich ihre klasse beherrschen - logo, kann man hier ja fast bei jedem post rauslesen) das es in cata so ist? .......wie schnell man vergisst.......
> 
> mich kotzt das ganze gehabe an - tatsache ist das die wartezeiten müll sind bg wie für inis. weiter sind die inis für casuals einfach zu schwer/ aufwändig (>1h) - das ist nicht wegzudiskutieren. man muss nicht die inis so schwer machen - man könnte raids so schwer machen. hc war ich noch kein mal und werde ich mir bestimmt auch nicht antun!
> 
> ist das der sinn, das casuals vor den inis kapitulieren, ist das wohl im interesse von blizz? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.....



Deinen ersten Satz habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden, aber in WotLK war das Spielsystem noch komplett anders. Es war auf Massenpulls, großflächigen Schaden und Rush-Strategien ausgelegt. Daher war es durchaus legitim, gewisse Anforderungen an DpS, HpS oder Aggroaufbau zu stellen. Diese Dinge sind nun ein wenig in den Hintergrund geraten und andere Dinge, wie Zusammenspiel, Taktik, Crowd Controll, und die Fähigkeit, sich zu bewegen stehen nur wieder weiter vorn. Anpassungsfähigkeit heißt das Zauberwort.

Was die Instanzen im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad betrifft: Die sind nun wirklich nicht schwer. Jedenfalls nicht viel schwerer als eine Nordend-Hero in den Monaten vor Cata. Wenn du das nun für großkotzig hälst, dann ist es eben so. Kann ich nichts dran ändern.

Nun, und der heroische Modus ist eben genau das, was der Name verspricht.


----------



## Zodttd (27. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab mit Cataclysm wieder angefangen zu spielen und obwohl ich mich erst an die Klassenänderungen gewöhnen musste hab ich weder als Tank (Dk, Druide,Pala) noch als Healer (Schami,Druide,Pala) irgendwelche Probleme.
Meistens bin ich als Tank sogar noch Erster im Schaden, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Und wenn ich mit meinem Hunter Heros gehen will, dann meld ich mich an und skille in der Zwischenzeit Archäologie oder farme Leder.
Ich versteh nur nicht warum sich meistens Leute die DDs spielen und mit den Berufen irgendwo zwischen Skill 50 und 120 rumhängen am Meisten über die Wartezeiten aufregen.
Ich hab in 20 Stunden Spielzeit einen Char auf lv60 gespielt ohne die Klasse und die neuen Gebiete zu kennen, wenn die Wartezeiten jemanden wirklich so aufregen kann er auch einfach eine Tank-/Healklasse erstellen und hochleveln, die Zeit bis lv85 hat man spätestens nach 25-40 Herowartezeiten wieder raus.


----------



## Volusenus (27. Dezember 2010)

Harml3ss schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: geben alle Leute wirklich so schnell auf?
> Es hört sich hier gerade so an, als ob 90% der Leute, die hier mitschreiben und sich
> über die schwierigen Inis aufregen in ALLEN Fällen nur unfähige Mitspieler hatten und
> deswegen IMMER failen.



Das Problem ist eines der Wahrnehmung.

Die Leute, die hier schreiben und sich aufregen, sind eben die, die meinen, sich aufregen zu müssen. 
Die Menge, die zufrieden ist (oder sich zumindest nicht aufregt), die schreibt hier auch nicht. Die sind vielleicht gar nicht bei Buffed angemeldet.

Auf jeden, der hier schreibt, kommen unzählige WoW-Spieler, von denen wir niemals etwas zu lesen bekommen. 
Aber diejenigen, die hier schreiben, sind eben die, die die Meinung im Formum prägen.


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (27. Dezember 2010)

So da muss ich jetzt auch mal meine Geschichte vom besten geben.

Ich hab mich vorgestern wie ein Schnitzel gefreut dass ich endlich Gegenstandstufe 329 erreicht habe und endlich HCs tanken kann (hab net einmal nennenswert die Stufe gepusht). Ich meldete mich im Dungeontool an, weil in der Gilde gerade wenig los war und bekam natürlich sofort einen invite.
So weit so gut, als wir uns bergrüßt, gebuffed und ich erzählt habe, dass ich in der Inze nochnie auf Hc drin war wollte ich gleich vorsichtig anfangen zu pullen, als der Heiler die Gruppe verließ, da ich anscheinend zu wenig Life hätte.(habe unbuffed 124k)
Dies wiederholte sich mehrere Male mit verschiedenen Gruppen.
Das witzige war ja dabei dass die Leaver selbst sogar schlechteres Equip oder PvP Equip angehabt haben, und mir nochnicht mal die Chance gegeben haben mich mal tanken zu lassen sondern sofort abgehauen sind.
Das Addon is jetzt gerade mal knappe 3 Wochen draußen, die Leute haben alle auch noch blaues und grünes Equip, aber der Tank muss ja mit 200k Life und full Epic daherkommen. Eine gruppe hat mich net einmal Icc (schnell LK legen) mitgelassen weil ihnen 124k zu wenig wären, den hab ich mit 47k auch schon gemacht.
Naja ihr werdet mich jedenfalls nurnoch als DD im Dungeontool sehen, die Community will mich ja net als Tank.


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2010)

Wobei Itemlevel 329 keine Schwierigkeit ist und ich es ein wenig übereilt finde sich als krachfrischer 85er direkt in die Heros zu stürzen.

Ich gebe Dir allerdings Recht dass man es a) dann zumindest versuchen sollte wenn man sich dafür anmeldt und b) nicht von anderen Sachen erwarten sollte die man selbst nicht bringt.


----------



## Arasouane (27. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> World of Ponyhof?



...da bin ich letztens mit Reitgerte in den Ponytrash gestürmt und prompt gewiped, weil der Veterinärer seine Klasse net beherrschte und ich auch noch Aggro vom Black Beauty (Bossgaul) hatte . Der Vet hatte auch die Reagenzien für seine Adrenalinspritze nicht derbei. Hab mich dann am Schlachthof releasen und wieder zum Stalleingang laufen müssen. Randomtruppe halt.

In WOP gehts also net viel anders zu. Die DD's kommen in Scharren wieder zu WOW zurückgaloppiert - wirst schon sehen.

Lg Ara


----------



## PantheonX (27. Dezember 2010)

lord schrieb:


> non hero sollte eigentlich kein problem sein und es gibt nur wenige stellen die selbst auf non hero schwierig sind wie z.b. in der stadt der tolvir der vorletzte boss mit dem dunklen phönix. wenn da nicht genügend dps vorhanden sind, dann kommt man nicht aus der zweiten phase raus



kleiner tipp: einfach mal die adds killen die den vogel heilen (kann man auch stunen und snearen)

die langen wartezeiten kommen einfach aus dem missverhältnis von dd´s zu heals und tanks

im idealfall sollte es ein verhältnis von 60% dd´s, 20% healern und 20% tanks geben - tut´s aber nicht!
dd´s machen eben über 90% der anmeldungen aus und dadurch entsteht eben ein mangel an healern und tanks, die wiederrum instant invites haben.
tja und dd´s haben dann das nachsehen und müssen eben warten

einzige lösung: TANK ODER HEALER ERSTELLEN mehr möglichkeiten gibts da nich...

schlimmer wirds noch, da viele tanks und healer nun lieber mit der gilde mitgehen, da das einfach stressfreier is
(is ja teilweise unglaublich was man in ner rnd-ini alles trifft)

momentan sind auch die hero´s noch anspruchsvoll und es wird ein bissel koordination verlangt weil man sonst schon von EINEM mob
zerhaun wird. viele leute (dd´s, tanks, seltener heals) haben sich darauf noch nicht eingestellt, was die lust auf ini´s zusätzlich bremst

off topic:
noch schlimmer als die wartezeiten finde ich wirklich die leute die da rumrennen, besonders tanks scheinen in letzter zeit immer
(entschuldigung für den ausdruck aber mir fällt grad kein passender euphemismus ein) dämlicher zu werden.

vor ein paar tagen in grim batol nh:
ich brauchte noch ne waffe und da kam mir der dolch vom ersten boss gerade recht
nach ca 30min die einladung
als erstes wurde ein dd vom tank gekickt (lol!?) - mit der begründung sein eqiup wäre nicht "herotauglich"
als nächstes fängt besagter tank an rumzuflamen wir wären doch alle sch... und wir sollten doch mal unsere chars löschen und was hätten wir überhaupt in ner hero zu suchen mit dem sch... eqiup und hat dann die gruppe geleavt(tja brauchten wir ihn wenigstens nich kicken)
am ende stand ich mit nen wl allein am eingang und hab auf ersatz gewartet

ergebnis: wir haben die ini entspannt gecleart und jeder hat was bekommen was er noch brauchte
(ich unteranderem meinen dolch und noch nen schönen epic-hals)

so ich habe fertig und werd mir nochn paar heros antutn (bin halt auch ein bisschen lernressistent aber die hoffnung stribt ja bekanntlich zuletzt:p


----------



## PantheonX (27. Dezember 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will? Es gibt im Verhältnis genau so viele unfähige Heiler, wie Tanks wie DDs.



ja aber bei den dd´s fällts in der regel nich so stark auf 
manche boss sind für healer und tanks ziemlich übel
orzuk zb.: wenn da der tank wipt isses gleich nen wipe
wenn nen heal beim bosskampf stirbt is auch meistens wipe
wenn nen dd stribt is nich so dragisch - gibt ja noch 2 andere und selbst ohne macht nen tank noch soviel schaden,
dass 1-2dd´s ausgeglichen werden können

insgesamt sind die kämpfe deutlich unfreundlicher geworden(auch für dd´s) und jeder sollte zusehen, dass er ALLE seine fähigkeiten
beherschen kann. manchmal kanns nen wipe abwenden (spiegelbilder eignen sich hervorragend um bosse zu tanken, zumindest 10 sec)


----------



## heiduei (27. Dezember 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl eine Frechheit, dass man überhaupt Ausrüstung farmen muss, oder?



find ich auch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> ...da bin ich letztens mit Reitgerte in den Ponytrash gestürmt und prompt gewiped, weil der Veterinärer seine Klasse net beherrschte und ich auch noch Aggro vom Black Beauty (Bossgaul) hatte . Der Vet hatte auch die Reagenzien für seine Adrenalinspritze nicht derbei. Hab mich dann am Schlachthof releasen und wieder zum Stalleingang laufen müssen. Randomtruppe halt.


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

Gilde ...


----------



## Fonsy (27. Dezember 2010)

Tja, ich hatte kein Bock mehr ständig so lang zu warten...

Hab von DD auf Heal gespecct und hab nun Instant-Invites... wo is hier nochmal das Problem??? 

Achja es gibts keins 


Ich kann immer nicht nachvollziehen wie man darauf warten kann, dass andere eine Lösung für das eigene Problem finden, wenn man die Lösung selbst vor der Nase hat.


Und nein Heilen ist atm keine Hexenkunst...man sollte nur seine Klasse beherrschen


----------



## WotanGOP (28. Dezember 2010)

Cataclysm wurde das, was viele prophezeit haben aber viele DDs nicht wahr haben wollten...

Was passiert, wenn man Random losziehen will? In 9 von 10 Fällen sind die DDs, die man bekommt, abgrundtief schlecht. Es fehlt an Schaden, es fehlt an Movement, es gibt enorme Defizite in der Beherrschung des eigenen Charackters. Aber vor allem fehlt es immer noch an Lernbereitschaft. Der Tank ist mit überleben beschäftigt, weil der Heiler die schlafenden DDs rauspauken muß, die aber immer weiter auf die Mobs bretzeln und Aggro ziehen. Das ist ein Szenario, nur ein Szenario, aber eines, was all zu oft so passiert. Es gibt aber auch die Heiler, die nur das Durchspammen gelernt haben und jetzt scheitern. Ebenso wie die möchtegern-Tanks, oder Platten-DDs, die meinen, sie könnten das, was wir, die richtigen Tanks, von der Pike auf gelernt haben und beherrschen, die sich maßlos überschätzen, nicht wissen, wie man mit Sichtfeld arbeitet, wie man CCs einsetzt, wie man dem Tod von der Schippe springt und gleichzeitig alles antankt und im Auge behält. Wacht auf, es ist Dezember 2010. Und für alle, die nicht spielen können, ist die Apokalypse angebrochen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo DDs auf Tank und Heiler pfeiffen konnten, ohne Konsequenzen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo die Tanks ihren Heiler ignorieren konnten, ohne Konsequenzen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo Heiler mit Händen in den Hosentaschen durch Instanzen schlafen konntenen. Sicher, die Instanzen sind nicht unschaffbar, sie sind nichtmal wirklich schwer. Aber sie gestatten dennoch kaum Fehler. Es gibt aktuell kein Durchrushen oder ähnliches. Sicherlich kann man eine Hero-Instanz durchaus zügig bewältigen. Aber das geht nur, wenn man fünf richtig gute Leute hat. Schwer wird eine Instanz nur durch die Leute, die antreten. Mit blindem Draufhauen kommt man nicht mehr weit. Vor allem die DDs müssen sehr oft noch fast alles lernen, was einen Kampf ausmacht. DD sein bedeutet mehr, als nur Schaden machen. Es gehört auch dazu, hereinkommenden Schaden zu vermeiden, Gegner zu kontrollieren und im richtigen Moment genau das Richtige tun, auch wenn man dann im Recount nach unten rutscht. Aber was bringt es auch, dort oben zu stehen, aber auch immernoch am Instanzeingang? Aber es gibt eben nicht nur schlechte DDs. Sicher ist ein Tank ein voll geiler Typ, wenn er ohne Markierungen und CC alle Trashgruppen direkt komplett antankt. Aber dann ist der Kampf auch direkt wieder vorbei in den meisten Fällen, weil er das nicht überlebt. Und schon hat es sich mit dem Halbgott in Platte. Sicherlich wird dann erstmal noch dem Heiler die Schuld gegeben, klar, wem auch sonst. Aber kurz darauf schon überlegen sie es sich oft, doch lieber wieder nur noch als DD loszuziehen. Da kann man zwar jede Menge falsch machen, aber immernoch weniger, als als Tank. Und so reduziert sich die Zahl derer, die sich Tank nennen erheblich, während die Zahl, die dieses edle Prädikat wirklich verdient, gleich bleibt. Nur warum sollen wir uns mit Randomgruppen rumärgern? Ich bin manchmal froh, wenn ich von meiner eigenen Gilde mal nicht ständig wegen Hero-Instanzen gefragt werde. Whisper in Sturmwind beantworte ich sowieso immer mit Nein. Und wenn ich selbst eine Gruppe aufmachen will, dann finden sich immer schnell Leute, die mit mir mitgehen und wo ich weiß, daß die Instanz auch etwas wird. Und es ist fast wie im Paradies. Ich rauche nur auf dem Balkon und wenn die ganze Gruppe in der Instanz steht, gehe ich immer noch kurz eine Rauchen, quasi wie ein Ritual. Da kommt kein Drängeln, da beschwert sich keiner, da pullt auch keiner einfach drauf los, weil er es eilig hat, wie man es aus LK-Zeiten kennt. Und nach der Zigarette geht es dann los, überlegt, konzentriert und schnellstmöglich. Und jeder macht genau die Aufgabe, die ich ihm zuteile. Und so kommen wir stets zum Ziel. Ist soetwas mit Randoms möglich? In den meisten Fällen nicht! Und wieso sollen wir also mit Randomgruppen losziehen, wenn wir nicht gerade wirklich Langeweile haben und in der Gilde keiner on ist? Wieso sollen wir uns ärgern und quälen, für weniger als einen feuchten Händedruck, wenn wir Gilden haben, die uns zu würdigen wissen, die uns schon immer zu würdigen wußten und die uns immer zu würdigen wissen werden? Und so bleiben wir der Random-Suche fern. Und deshalb müssen DDs so lange auf Gruppen warten, nur deshalb. Und der Grund ist einfach, daß ihr uns vergrault habt. Wir echten Tanks sind die seltenste und wertvollste Ressource in diesem Spiel. Und das Einzige, was wir wollen, ist es, mit dem Respekt behandelt zu werden, der uns zusteht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Doch in Random-Gruppen wurden wir lange Zeit nur wie Dreck behandelt. Und jetzt wird gejammert, weil wir fehlen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Orgoron (28. Dezember 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Cataclysm wurde das, was viele prophezeit haben aber viele DDs nicht wahr haben wollten...
> 
> Was passiert, wenn man Random losziehen will? In 9 von 10 Fällen sind die DDs, die man bekommt, abgrundtief schlecht. Es fehlt an Schaden, es fehlt an Movement, es gibt enorme Defizite in der Beherrschung des eigenen Charackters. Aber vor allem fehlt es immer noch an Lernbereitschaft. Der Tank ist mit überleben beschäftigt, weil der Heiler die schlafenden DDs rauspauken muß, die aber immer weiter auf die Mobs bretzeln und Aggro ziehen. Das ist ein Szenario, nur ein Szenario, aber eines, was all zu oft so passiert. Es gibt aber auch die Heiler, die nur das Durchspammen gelernt haben und jetzt scheitern. Ebenso wie die möchtegern-Tanks, oder Platten-DDs, die meinen, sie könnten das, was wir, die richtigen Tanks, von der Pike auf gelernt haben und beherrschen, die sich maßlos überschätzen, nicht wissen, wie man mit Sichtfeld arbeitet, wie man CCs einsetzt, wie man dem Tod von der Schippe springt und gleichzeitig alles antankt und im Auge behält. Wacht auf, es ist Dezember 2010. Und für alle, die nicht spielen können, ist die Apokalypse angebrochen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo DDs auf Tank und Heiler pfeiffen konnten, ohne Konsequenzen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo die Tanks ihren Heiler ignorieren konnten, ohne Konsequenzen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo Heiler mit Händen in den Hosentaschen durch Instanzen schlafen konntenen. Sicher, die Instanzen sind nicht unschaffbar, sie sind nichtmal wirklich schwer. Aber sie gestatten dennoch kaum Fehler. Es gibt aktuell kein Durchrushen oder ähnliches. Sicherlich kann man eine Hero-Instanz durchaus zügig bewältigen. Aber das geht nur, wenn man fünf richtig gute Leute hat. Schwer wird eine Instanz nur durch die Leute, die antreten. Mit blindem Draufhauen kommt man nicht mehr weit. Vor allem die DDs müssen sehr oft noch fast alles lernen, was einen Kampf ausmacht. DD sein bedeutet mehr, als nur Schaden machen. Es gehört auch dazu, hereinkommenden Schaden zu vermeiden, Gegner zu kontrollieren und im richtigen Moment genau das Richtige tun, auch wenn man dann im Recount nach unten rutscht. Aber was bringt es auch, dort oben zu stehen, aber auch immernoch am Instanzeingang? Aber es gibt eben nicht nur schlechte DDs. Sicher ist ein Tank ein voll geiler Typ, wenn er ohne Markierungen und CC alle Trashgruppen direkt komplett antankt. Aber dann ist der Kampf auch direkt wieder vorbei in den meisten Fällen, weil er das nicht überlebt. Und schon hat es sich mit dem Halbgott in Platte. Sicherlich wird dann erstmal noch dem Heiler die Schuld gegeben, klar, wem auch sonst. Aber kurz darauf schon überlegen sie es sich oft, doch lieber wieder nur noch als DD loszuziehen. Da kann man zwar jede Menge falsch machen, aber immernoch weniger, als als Tank. Und so reduziert sich die Zahl derer, die sich Tank nennen erheblich, während die Zahl, die dieses edle Prädikat wirklich verdient, gleich bleibt. Nur warum sollen wir uns mit Randomgruppen rumärgern? Ich bin manchmal froh, wenn ich von meiner eigenen Gilde mal nicht ständig wegen Hero-Instanzen gefragt werde. Whisper in Sturmwind beantworte ich sowieso immer mit Nein. Und wenn ich selbst eine Gruppe aufmachen will, dann finden sich immer schnell Leute, die mit mir mitgehen und wo ich weiß, daß die Instanz auch etwas wird. Und es ist fast wie im Paradies. Ich rauche nur auf dem Balkon und wenn die ganze Gruppe in der Instanz steht, gehe ich immer noch kurz eine Rauchen, quasi wie ein Ritual. Da kommt kein Drängeln, da beschwert sich keiner, da pullt auch keiner einfach drauf los, weil er es eilig hat, wie man es aus LK-Zeiten kennt. Und nach der Zigarette geht es dann los, überlegt, konzentriert und schnellstmöglich. Und jeder macht genau die Aufgabe, die ich ihm zuteile. Und so kommen wir stets zum Ziel. Ist soetwas mit Randoms möglich? In den meisten Fällen nicht! Und wieso sollen wir also mit Randomgruppen losziehen, wenn wir nicht gerade wirklich Langeweile haben und in der Gilde keiner on ist? Wieso sollen wir uns ärgern und quälen, für weniger als einen feuchten Händedruck, wenn wir Gilden haben, die uns zu würdigen wissen, die uns schon immer zu würdigen wußten und die uns immer zu würdigen wissen werden? Und so bleiben wir der Random-Suche fern. Und deshalb müssen DDs so lange auf Gruppen warten, nur deshalb. Und der Grund ist einfach, daß ihr uns vergrault habt. Wir echten Tanks sind die seltenste und wertvollste Ressource in diesem Spiel. Und das Einzige, was wir wollen, ist es, mit dem Respekt behandelt zu werden, der uns zusteht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Doch in Random-Gruppen wurden wir lange Zeit nur wie Dreck behandelt. Und jetzt wird gejammert, weil wir fehlen. So einfach ist das.




RESPEKT !!!


----------



## TRC (28. Dezember 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> blablubb


Genug beweihräuchert?

Genau Tanks wie du tragen hauptsächlich die Schuld daran, dass man euch nicht mehr wirklich respektiert. Respekt muss man sich verdienen und nicht in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Da klebt die Nase schon beim Betreten der Instanz an der Decke. Warum sollte man den Tanks mehr Respekt zollen als den Heilern? Warum mehr als den DDs? Ohne sie seid ihr ebenso nutzlos wie die ohne euch! Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass bei unfähigen Heilern oder DDs der Wipe nach 10 Sec. kommt, bei unfähigen Tanks schon nach 5 Sec.

Es sind meistens die Tanks, die eine Instanz betreten, ohne Absprache, ohne Markierung, ohne Nachfrage, ob die Bosse bekannt sind, einfach losrennen und die Wipes verursachen. Ihr tretet gerne als Macher und Anführer auf, aber als Anführer hat man hundertmal mehr Pflichten als Rechte.

Wenn ihr das mal kapiert und mit eurer arroganten Art aufhört, dann kann man wieder daran denken, euch Respekt entgegenzubringen...


----------



## LoveThisGame (28. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich schon sachen lese wie manamangel bei heilern, tank aggro probleme das sind sachen die in den meisten fällen durch schlechte dd entstehen !

alles an cc nützen was da is, skull setzen, und schon läuft das ding beim trash ! wer bei bossen failt kriegt kein heal basta das was aus managründen und castzeit gründen eben so möglich ist, nimmt er/sie kein heiltrank, verband, oder selfheal eben tot basta, boss richtig spielen nicht failen und man lebt ganz einfach, als heiler irgendwelche fails der group wegzuheilen is schlichtweg unmöglich in den meisten bosskämpfen gammeln dd auf 25%-60% rum jeh nach boss das reicht auch !

zuerst kommt man selbst unmittelbar danach der tank, und dann gibts mal paar kleine heals für failende dd, 2.fail = 100%ig tot, basta ! dann hat man auch keine manaprobleme, flashheal spammen, teure gruppenheilungen in rauen mengen kannste vergessen egal welche healerklasse man spielt dann liegts nicht an blizz, mana, oder sonst wo sondern in heros einizig allein daran das der boss falsch gepsielt wird bzw zuviel gefailt wird wenns nicht läuft !

wers nicht gebacken bekommt seinen arsch zu bewegen und trotzdem damage zu machen kick, wer nonstop aggro zieht kick, cc targets aufmachen kick, nach ner weile sollte man ne taugliche group zusammen haben mit der man auch gerne 2-3 heros am stück gehen kann ohne größer probleme ! das der ein oder andere boss nicht firs try fällt is auch klar noch dazu wenn man wen dabei hat der/die ihn nicht kennt.

nach der dd schelte nun zu tank da es dort ebenso viele untaugliche gibt wie eben dd !

das anspruchvollste für tanks was heros so hergeben is sicherlich in den schwarzfelshöhlen und im steinernen kern zu finden, sehe ich dort jeweils am 3.boss nach einigen trys und ausführlicher erklärung keine besserung eintreten bzw fällt der boss nicht fliegt der tank ganz einfach, wers nicht hinbekommt im richtigen moment wegzulaufen bzw in die lava zu laufen samt boss is schlichtweg untauglich ! aus gruppen in denen der tank meint auf cc verzichten zu müssen verabschiede ich mich bevorzugt unmittelbar nach dem 1.pull (viel spaß beim wipen *fg*) ! hatte kürzlich auch einen dk tank mt halb dd equip, diesem habe ich unmißverständlich klargemacht das das mit seinem gear hc keinen sinn hat noch vor dem 1.pull, er kam noch zu "du fotze" (spiele weibliche draenei schami als main) und weg wahr er. ein wirklich schlecht spielender tank im sinne von "kann nicht tanken" kam mir seit cata release bisher gott sei dank keiner unter.

habe aktuell keinen tank auf hero niveau bin als ele / restro oder shadow / diszi heroisch unterwegs, daher bekomme ich nicht allzuviele heiler zu gesicht.

einen wirklich schlechten heiler der so rein gar nichts hinbekam habe ich noch nicht einen einizgen gesehen bis heute, ich kann mich an diesem punkt nur wiederholen der heiler ist von der fehlerquote der gruppe abhängig !

wer seinen heiler einigermaßen beherrscht von der spielmechanik wird keinerlei probleme haben eine hero instanz zu heillen wenn fleißig cc verwendet wird, instant aus voidzonen rausgelaufen wird, der tank seine cds auf cd hält usw, gruppenspiel ist gefragt und das in jeder hinsicht !!!

der tank und die dd helfen dem heiler indirekt beim heilen in dem sie schaden vermeiden, die dd helfen dem tank beim tanken in dem sie aggro vermeiden,gruppenspiel eben, das sind dinge die für erfolgreiche heros derzeit unerläßlich sind !!!

wer das nicht versteht, verstehen will für den gibts nur eines K I C K !!!


----------



## Terminsel (28. Dezember 2010)

PantheonX schrieb:


> ja aber bei den dd´s fällts in der regel nich so stark auf
> manche boss sind für healer und tanks ziemlich übel
> orzuk zb.: wenn da der tank wipt isses gleich nen wipe
> wenn nen heal beim bosskampf stirbt is auch meistens wipe
> ...



Es gibt auch Bosse, die für DDs ziemlich übel sind. Der 3. Boss der Todesminen kann übel sein, wenn ein DD fällt, und zwar dann, wenn er in seine 30% Enragephase geht.
Der 2. Boss der verlorenen Stadt kann auch übel ausgehen, wenn ein DD fällt, denn dann haben die Krokodile ihren Spaß mit dem Rest und wenn das noch hinhaut, hat auch dieser einen 30% Enrage, in dem der Boss schnell fallen muss.
Und ich habe (außer einmal) noch keinen Tank gesehen, der an Einzelzielen vergleichbaren Schaden wie ein halbwegs tauglicher DD gemacht hätte, es sei denn, er hatte deutlich hochwertigeres Gear. Unserer Kriegertanks in der Gilde zum Beispiel, gehen in großen Gruppen pervers ab, aber wenns an den Boss geht, stehen sie wieder ganz unten im Recount der aktuellen Begegnung. Das Gerücht der "Dämätsch-Tanks" entsteht zumeist durch Leute, die während der Instanz nur Recount-Gesamt laufen haben und sich nicht die Werte der einzelnen Kämpfe anschauen. Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.

Was dein Fazit angeht, stimme ich dir zu. Die Fähigkeiten richtig einzusetzen kann einen Kampf entscheiden, der eigentlich schon verloren galt.


----------



## Rainaar (28. Dezember 2010)

PantheonX schrieb:


> einzige lösung: TANK ODER HEALER ERSTELLEN mehr möglichkeiten gibts da nich.........






PantheonX schrieb:


> off topic:
> noch schlimmer als die wartezeiten finde ich wirklich die leute die da rumrennen, besonders tanks scheinen in letzter zeit immer
> (entschuldigung für den ausdruck aber mir fällt grad kein passender euphemismus ein) dämlicher zu werden.......



Leider ist das Erstellen eines Tank oder Heilers nicht wirklich die Lösung. Schon beim Hochspielen verliert man schon fast zwangsläufig die Lust daran.
90% der Leute die man in der Levelphase trifft sind Twinker die einen in wie von WOW gewohnt nettem Ton auf eventuelle Unzulänglichkeiten beim Tanken bzw. Heilen hinweisen. 
Noch schlimmer wirds wenn man ehrlich zugibt das man Anfänger Tank/Heiler ist. Einige DDs scheinen das ja geradezu als Aufforderung zu verstehen sich wie der letzte Husten zu benehmen - spielerisch und menschlich.

Diesen strammen "Ausleseprozess" überstehen nur die Härtesten. Diese bestehen dann aus 5% Naturtalenten für ihre jeweilige Klasse und 95% Leuten deren Ego in ihrem Körper kaum noch Platz hat und das Hirn schon lange verdrängt - Schmerzfrei halt. Letztere gehören dann auch zu denen die mit DD Gear tanken "weils mehr Schaden macht" und nach dem 4 Wipe immernoch nicht verstanden haben das der Heiler Mana braucht und AOE Tanken die Mobs ausm CC holt.

Tja, und dann stehen wir da mit 5% von 10% der Spielerschaft die den Job können und gerne machen.

Dabei wäre es so einfach. Neuen Leuten eine Chance geben. Lernen lassen und Tips geben und verstehen das die einzigen die mit WOW Geld verdienen und fürs Leben was erreicht haben die Jungs von Blizzard sind und zwar nur die!


----------



## Kuya (28. Dezember 2010)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> wenn ich schon sachen lese wie manamangel bei heilern, tank aggro probleme das sind sachen die in den meisten fällen durch schlechte dd entstehen !



Auch wenn das nicht immer an den DD's liegt, muss ich dir insofern Recht geben, dass 2 relevante Punkte die DD's betreffen.

1. Heiler mit Manaproblemen entstehen dadurch, dass sie in 9/10 Fällen ihre wertvollen Heals für die gesamte Gruppe brauchen, weil unzählige DD's dauernd unnötigerweise DMG bekommen, an Stellen oder in Phasen wo es problemlos vermeidbar gewesen wäre. Wenn Die Gruppe also aus "quasi" 4 Tanks besteht, schafft das selten ein Heiler. Wenn die DD's ihren Job richig machen, ist der incoming-Dmg zu 90% auf dem Tank, und dann kann der Bossfight auch noch 5 Minuten weitergehen, dass Mana reicht.
Denn das Priesleistungsverhältnis der Heals ist nunmal beim Tank am besten, da er die meiste DMG-Reduce hat. Einen DD hochzuhealen ist dagegen schweineteuer, weil der beim kleinsten Flammenhuster den halben HP-Balken verliert.


und 2. Tank Aggroprobleme entstehen in 9/10 Fällen das der Tank auf Target 1 charged, und sich bemüht Aggro aufzubauen, während die DD's der Einbildung erlegen sind, sie könnten sich "derweil" ja schonmal um die anderen Mobs kümmern.


----------



## xerkxes (28. Dezember 2010)

Tanks sind das Gerüst, Heiler die Schrauben, DDler das Verbrauchsmaterial.

Solange das Gerüst duch die Schrauben gehalten wird und die Schrauben guten Halt in den Windungen des Gerüsts finden kann man ruhig Verbrauchsmaterialien testen, verheizen, bei Bedarf wechseln und so aus der großen Auswahl das richtige wählen.


----------



## Kuya (28. Dezember 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Tanks sind das Gerüst, Heiler die Schrauben, DDler das Verbrauchsmaterial.
> 
> Solange das Gerüst duch die Schrauben gehalten wird und die Schrauben guten Halt in den Windungen des Gerüsts finden kann man ruhig Verbrauchsmaterialien testen, verheizen, bei Bedarf wechseln und so aus der großen Auswahl das richtige wählen.



Ein richtiger Poet! 
Bleibt nur der fahde Beigeschmack, das ich demnach ein 4-facher Verbrauchsgegenstand bin.


----------



## Rellikss (28. Dezember 2010)

Also ich forumliere es mal aus meiner Sicht, der Heiler Sicht...

90% aller Random DD´s ruschten die Worte: "Gogo Healer, gib mal Gas..." oder "Willst du vllt mal anständig Healer, es gibt auch noch DD´s nicht nur nen Tank" oder "Eh Noob, lern mal heilen..." aus dem Mund.
20% aller Random Tanks halten sich noch immer für die Panzer aus ICC und denken das Ihr grün/blaues Gear den selben Schaden im Verhältnis zum ICC-Equip absorbiert...

Und bei der Menge an Posts sind hier definitiv auch 2-3 Leute dabei, die einen Heiler genauso flamen, wie ebend beschrieben. Falls es euch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte. Das Equip wurde resetet und der Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas angezogen. Auch müssen ALLE vorerst Equip sammeln und der eine hat halt mehr Glück als manch anderer. Und um mir dieses MIMI und geflame zu sparen, gehe ich als Heiler ausschließlich mit Leuten aus meiner Gilde. Wenn ich dafür 10 Minuten warten muss, ist mir dies lieber als mit solchen Leuten wie oben genannten mich durch eine Ini zuquälen, die eigentlich nur 1h dauert und man Random 2h drin verbringt.

Und aussagen wie: "Es macht mir momentan einfach keinen Spaß zu heilen" sind genau die Leute, welche zu Warth durch das ENDLOSMANA sich für Imba hielten und nun wo man wieder richtig "arbeiten" muss kneifen, nicht weil es keinen Spaß macht, sondern weil man sich einfach mal anstrengen muss damit aus der Ini etwas wird.

Und ja ich verbringe gerne und viel Zeit in einer Hero. So kann ich meinen Gildenleuten helfen, welche noch etwas schwachbrüstig sind, doch diese flamen mich nicht.

Achso: Mein höchstes Angebot, dafür das ich mit Hero-Heilen komme, lag bei 1200g


----------



## Hechtsuppe (28. Dezember 2010)

weiss gar nicht warum man sich als heiler/tank von flamenden dds nerven lässt!?


wozu gibts instant invite.wenn mist gemacht wird leaven und gut is, zur zeit hat man doch die macht und kann mit nachdruck auf die wartezeit leistung verlangen! (natürlich nur wenn man auch welche bringt)

ich heil gerne!


----------



## WotanGOP (28. Dezember 2010)

TRC schrieb:


> Genug beweihräuchert?
> 
> Genau Tanks wie du tragen hauptsächlich die Schuld daran, dass man euch nicht mehr wirklich respektiert. Respekt muss man sich verdienen und nicht in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Da klebt die Nase schon beim Betreten der Instanz an der Decke. Warum sollte man den Tanks mehr Respekt zollen als den Heilern? Warum mehr als den DDs? Ohne sie seid ihr ebenso nutzlos wie die ohne euch! Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass bei unfähigen Heilern oder DDs der Wipe nach 10 Sec. kommt, bei unfähigen Tanks schon nach 5 Sec.
> 
> ...


Was du da beschreibst sind eben nicht die richtigen Tanks, von denen ich rede. 
Du dagegen bist genau die Sorte von DDs, von denen ich geredet habe.


----------



## Sir Wagi (28. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> _(...)_
> DD´s müssen halt nur Dmg auf den Boss machen _(...)_



Made my day ! xD


----------



## RedShirt (28. Dezember 2010)

Gute DDS wurden seit Wotlk wieder aufgewertet.

Penismeter ist das eine. CC das andere.
Aber auch selbst Schaden vermeiden ist eine Disziplin.

Auch als DD hat man ne Menge zu tun, wenn man seinen Job gut machen will.

Aber:
Wenn einer von 3 DDs failt, gehts meistens. Failt der Tank oder Heal, ists meist schnell am Ende.


----------



## Arasouane (28. Dezember 2010)

TRC schrieb:


> Genug beweihräuchert?
> 
> Genau Tanks wie du tragen hauptsächlich die Schuld daran, dass man euch nicht mehr wirklich respektiert. Respekt muss man sich verdienen und nicht in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Da klebt die Nase schon beim Betreten der Instanz an der Decke. Warum sollte man den Tanks mehr Respekt zollen als den Heilern? Warum mehr als den DDs? Ohne sie seid ihr ebenso nutzlos wie die ohne euch! Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass bei unfähigen Heilern oder DDs der Wipe nach 10 Sec. kommt, bei unfähigen Tanks schon nach 5 Sec.
> 
> ...



Ich pflichte Dir bei einem bei - Wotan wirkt auf mich auch sehr überheblich.

Bei allem anderen muss ich sagen, liegst du meiner Meinung nach komplett daneben.

Ich erzähl dir mal meine Tankkarriere.

Zum letzten Fünftel von BC bin ich 70 geworden. Da war nix mit Tankskillung questen - man machte als Tank einfach keinen Schaden. Da klingelte es noch anders in den Kassen. Nochmal für alle: Ein Tank machte keinen Schaden.
Vielleicht nocheinmal zum mitschreiben: ein Tank machte KEINEN Schaden.

Großes DENN--> DENN: Der Tank sollte Gesichtsaggro beim Träsch und Bossi machen und Schaden fressen. Noch einmal: Schaden *einstecken*.
Damals machte der Heiler auch keinen Schaden und Questen war mühsam. Weil? Ratet mal: Ja, er sollte heilen. Genau heilen!

Wenn solle er heilen? Richtig: Den Tank . 

Damals galt:
Stirbt Tank: Heiler Schuld.
Stirbt Heiler: Tank Schuld.
Stirbt DD: Selber Schuld  

Also - zurück zu meiner wahsninnig spannenden Geschichte...
Ich war DD, und hatte keine Ini Erfahrung und skillte auf Tank um.
Rein in die Gruppe mit Server-Leuten.

Ich:"Marken? Was ist das!".
Alle anderen:"Oje...".

Wie Verona Pooth so schön sagt:"Hier werden Sie geholfen!".
Ja - RICHTIG - sie haben mir geholfen. Und zwar nicht so:"OMG. noob boon kacka haufi tank - geh lernen. Und noch ein grünes Teil an ROFL LOL LOL. Geh heim zur Mama!"
Nein, es kam so:

Des Jägers Main war Warri-Tank und so kam es anno dazumal, dass er die Rolle übernahm und mir Tipps gab bez. des Trashs und wie man markt und wie man das sheep nicht raus-donnerknallt oder spaltet etc.

Nun, so frech wie ich war, hab ich aber NICHT eingesehen, warum ICH als Tank so eine herausragende Rolle übernehmen soll. Es sind doch 5 am Start nicht wahr. Neeeeiiiinnnn, der Tank hat lead, er führt. Das wurde so erwartet.

Zähneknirschend akzeptierte ich das. Also im nachhinein den Trash lernen, was kann wer, wer muss cc't werden. Wer muss vom Hexer übernommen werden und kann der dudu Schlaf anwerfen etc.

Dann machte ich Pause. 7 Monate und stieg in WOTLK ein.

Dann kam es dicke aufs Butterbrot.

Ich rüstete meine Tank aus. Equippte in Critimmun. Schlürfte alle normalen Inis ab um die besten Ringe und Schmuckstücke non-hc zu bekommen. Farmte Erze um das blaue Tankset zu schmieden. Haute die feinsten Edelsteine rein (ja, auch wenn es blaues Zeug war). 

Dann fragte ich nen Juwe, ober mir die eine Tank-Statue bauen kann, und übersah, dass die Seelengebunden ist, wenn man sie fertigt. Es kam ein plumpes:"Kacknoob!". Ich erschrack. Was war passiert. Völlig aus dem Häusschen fragte ich ihn, ob er denn schlecht geschlafen habe oder Frauchen seine Körperlichen Bedürfnisse nicht mehr befriedigt. Es kam eine lange "Wotan"-Ansprache, wo er sich über die "Neuen" auskotzte die alle nix können blubb blupp. Dachte ich mir, ok, ne Deppen erwischt.

Ich ging mit lvl 78 dann HDS und failte sowas von. Keine glyphen drinn (hatte schon wieder vergessen, dass es die ja mit Pätsch 3.0 gibt). Etc. etc. Bin ins allte, gemütiche Kriegerforum hier auf Buffed und stelle eine Frage.
Schock der 2te. Was musse ich lesen? Wörter wie:"Gimp!". "Epic fail". "Read the fucking imba guide!". Na halleluja. Der typ auf meinem Server hatte sich vervielfältigt. Ein Trauerspiel.

Ich schweife ab...

Nun, ich ging die erste Hero mit Serverinternen und hier lernte ich beinhart, was sich geändert haben sollte:
Ich ging rein. Schaut mir 15s den Trash an und es kam das erste:"Gogo, alter. In 20min fängt Gildenraid an!".
Wohlgemerkt, da war T8 Content. Nun, ich ließ mich noch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen und fing an zu marken. Weil ich den Trash nicht kannte, hab ich einfach dem 2ten melee-trash das cc-zeichen gegeben.

Es kam wie es kommen sollte:"OMG. Von wo kommst du denn her. Marken ist nicht. Einfach rein, donnerknall und schockwelle und dann liegt eh alles".
Und so kam es, dass ich als Tank in den normalen Heros nix mehr können musste. 
Ich konnte sogar mit meinen 20k unbuffed 2 trashgruppen ziehen - das bäumchen hielt mich kosntant hoch oben.

Das erste mal richtig anstrengen musste ich bei PDC hero. Ja, da musse ich plötzlich wieder marken, da musste ich sagen, dass focused damage zu machen sein. Da musste ich stunnen und die cd's anwerfen. Nun mit 30k unbuffed nicht und dem richtigen heiler, aber mit 24k unbuffed und ner 2.5k dps truppe sehrwohl.

Aber sonst wurde der Tank immer weiter kastriert und ja - gedemütigt. Irgendwann wurde gar nix mehr gesagt und wenn der tank zu langsam war, na egal, dann pullt halt der DD.
Vorallem merkte man, dass viele ehemaligen Tanks nun Jäger wurden und tatsächlich vergessen haben, mit welchem Char sie gerade on sind. Pfff....

Der Höhepunkt ist sicher, dass die T9er Tanks zwecks Beibehaltung des Führungsanspruchs anfingen 2-3 Trashgruppen gleichzeitig zu pullen. Und wenn man als normaler Tank nur eine Gruppe zog, kamen ansagen wie:"Der Tank ist lahm....gähhhn".

Und wenn der Heiler frisch war musste der saufen. Dann war der Heiler lahm.

Ich fasse einfach zusammen:



TRC schrieb:


> Es sind meistens die Tanks, die eine Instanz betreten, ohne Absprache, ohne Markierung, ohne Nachfrage, ob die Bosse bekannt sind, einfach losrennen und die Wipes verursachen.



Dieses Verhalten wurde von den Bomber-Gogo-Imba-DD's gefordert und wurde Standard. Diese Art von Tanks muss auch umlernen.
Aber im Endeffekt ist der Tank wieder am Zug mit Marken, Absprachen und Rollenverteilung. Somit hat er wieder das sagen - jawohl .

Oder, du kannst gerne eine Revolution anführen wo es heissen mag: DD's an die Macht. 
Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn ein DD marked, ansagt und einteilt. Nönö, ganz im Gegenteil.

Aber Hand aufs Herz: Das ist dann doch zuviel Aufwand für ein Spiel, nicht wahr?

Lg


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Dezember 2010)

Boïndil_Zweiklinge schrieb:


> So da muss ich jetzt auch mal meine Geschichte vom besten geben.
> 
> Ich hab mich vorgestern wie ein Schnitzel gefreut dass ich endlich Gegenstandstufe 329 erreicht habe und endlich HCs tanken kann (hab net einmal nennenswert die Stufe gepusht). Ich meldete mich im Dungeontool an, weil in der Gilde gerade wenig los war und bekam natürlich sofort einen invite.
> So weit so gut, als wir uns bergrüßt, gebuffed und ich erzählt habe, dass ich in der Inze nochnie auf Hc drin war wollte ich gleich vorsichtig anfangen zu pullen, als der Heiler die Gruppe verließ, da ich anscheinend zu wenig Life hätte.(habe unbuffed 124k)
> ...



Das ist in der Tat das Problem. Von den Tanks wird das beste Equip erwartet, sie müssen die Instanz auswendig kennen und noch den DDs sagen können, wann sie was zu tun haben. Sprich der Tank ist weder Mitglied der Gruppe, schon gar nicht der Anführer, sondern der Depp.

Und im gleichem Atemzug beschwert man sich, dass man eine Wartezeit von einer Stunde hat. Manche lernen es eben nie.


----------



## TRC (28. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ich erzähl dir mal meine Tankkarriere.


Schöne Geschichte. Sie kommt in etwa meiner Tank-"Karriere" gleich, außer dass ich mich vor meinem Wiedereinstieg über Änderungen informiert habe und deshalb dieses Kackboon-Geplärre nicht ertragen musste, eben weil ich nur noch mit Freunden und Gilden-Membern unterwegs war. In WotLK hab ich nicht eine Random-Ini besucht und auch in meinen Raids kamen nur ausgewählte (bekannte) Leute rein, nix mit Gearcheck Dala Mitte usw...



Arasouane schrieb:


> Oder, du kannst gerne eine Revolution anführen wo es heissen mag: DD's an die Macht.


Wenn jeder seine Aufgabe erledigt, muss man sich nicht um Führungsansprüche kloppen. Den hat einzig und allein der Gruppenleiter/Raidleiter. Und da ist es egal, ob der DD, Tank oder Heiler ist, Hauptsache er weiß, was er tut.

Die Leute vergessen nur leider, dass wenn sie beim Random-Tool den Haken beim Gruppenleiter setzen, sie dann auch die Fähigkeiten/Taktiken/Mobs usw. kennen müssen und Verantwortung übernehmen müssen (könnten).



Arasouane schrieb:


> Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn ein DD marked, ansagt und einteilt. Nönö, ganz im Gegenteil.


Wird seit Cata von einigen DDs erledigt, unter anderem auch von mir, weil - siehe vorheriges Zitat.





WotanGOP schrieb:


> Was du da beschreibst sind eben nicht die richtigen Tanks, von denen ich rede.


Doch, genau die sind das. Die, die seit Vanilla oder BC dabei sind, die sich für das Salz in der Suppe halten, die sich für die Besten der Besten halten und alles von der Pike auf gelernt haben.
Das sind genau die, die alle anderen von Anfang an mit ihrer überheblichen Ader vergrault haben und jetzt, wo sie wieder Heiler und DDs brauchen, damit die Bosse (und Mobs! oh Graus, der Tank schafft die Mobs nicht mehr alleine!) liegen, klein angekrochen kommen, irgendwas von Instant-Invites faseln und wieder gehen, sobald etwas nciht sofort klappt.

Mag sein, dass es einige Ausnahmen gibt, denen man nicht über den Weg läuft, weil sie sich Random-Gruppen nicht antun. Aber allen Ernstes - das kann nur 'ne Handvoll pro Server sein, weil selbst aus den Top-Gilden tauchen immer wieder bekannte Namen in Random-Gruppen auf.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Du dagegen bist genau die Sorte von DDs, von denen ich geredet habe.


Schon wieder liegst du falsch. Ich bin einer von den DDs, deren Main schon ewig lange Tank und Heiler ist und deshalb genau weiß, wie man sich als DD neuerdings verhält.


----------



## Sir Wagi (28. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> _(...)_
> Aber Hand aufs Herz: Das ist dann doch zuviel Aufwand für ein Spiel, nicht wahr?
> 
> Lg



Deine Antwort war schön zu lesen, wasserdicht und obwohl ich DD bin und hier wohl nix sagen sollte, einfach prima ...

_(Bin gegen fullquotes, daher gekürzt und die Pointe stehen lassen ^^)_


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Dezember 2010)

Atm 40 Minuten als DD, das ist nicht normal.


----------



## Harml3ss (28. Dezember 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Atm 40 Minuten als DD, das ist nicht normal.



Weil? War es früher besser?
Haben alle schon das ganze Gear, um sich anmelden zu können?
Gehen soviele mit Randoms? Lies ma den Thread bissl durch ... wohl kaum.
Und melden sich vllt auch mal 1 Heal, 1 Tank und 1 DD als Gruppe an? Oder 2 DDs zusammen?

Kann alles sein.

Und wer sagt eigentlich, was normal sein sollte?   
Wir können ja nochmal ein paar Leute fragen, die früher schon gezockt haben, und sich
Ihre Gruppen zusammensuchen mussten - ohne Tool.


----------



## xerkxes (28. Dezember 2010)

Das offizielle Forum bietet dieser Tage jedenfalls spitzenmäßigen Unterhaltungswert für viele Stunden. Ich bekomme noch ein Sixpack vom Lachen.

Man hat das Gefühl, dass Wotlk haufenweise Pfeifen herangezüchtet hat.


----------



## Kuya (28. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist der Tank wieder am Zug mit Marken, Absprachen und Rollenverteilung. Somit hat er wieder das sagen - jawohl .
> 
> Oder, du kannst gerne eine Revolution anführen wo es heissen mag: DD's an die Macht.
> Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn ein DD marked, ansagt und einteilt. Nönö, ganz im Gegenteil.



Naja, wir "richtigen" DD's haben ja schon in WotlK gelernt, dass wir bedeutungsloses unerwünschtes Gesocks sind: 

*1. Das wir "Nichts und Niemals" zu Marken haben, und wehe uns wenn wir es versuchen:*
Wenn der Tank kein Sheep/Blind/Zap/Fear/etc. bestellt hat, interessiert es Ihn auch nicht, wenn wir es tun, und er haut die Mobs einfach raus, egal wie viele Mobs er schon hat.
Wenn ich mich beeile um schnell was zu Zappen, bevor der Tank pullt, wartet er einfach wie von Sinnen und schaut mich Böse an.
Und wenn ich Mobs denen wir zu nahe kommen mit Vanish und Ablenken wo wegschauen lasse, damit wir sie nicht versehentlich Adden, pullt der Tank sie erst recht). 

*2. Das wir "Nichts zu Melden haben":* 
(Ich hab z.B. Gestern einen Add vom Heiler weggezogen, und weil der Tank mit 11 Mobs mehr als ausgelastet war, hab ich via Vanish, Fieser Trick, Nierenhieb und entrinnen und dergleichen diesen Add alleine gelegt, und dabei den kompletten Schaden vermieden, damit ich dem Heiler nicht belasten muss, aber dann Faucht der Tank in den Gruppenchat, er geht in Frostaura bei den nächsten Mobs, weil ja meine schurkige Wenigkeit schon Tanken würde). 

*3. Bei Nichts dem Tank wiedersprechen zu dürfen:*
(Dann bekommt man zu hören, "Bin Ich der Tank, oder du!?). 

Ich will das jetzt nicht verallgemeinern, und ich weiß auch "alle Pauschalisierungen sind Scheisse", 
ich will damit nur andeuten, dass viele "vernünftige DD's" nichtmal mehr Widersprechen, wenn sie im Recht sind, und ohne aufforderung sich nichtmal mehr trauen was zu cc'n. 

Die Instanz-Geschwindigkeit wird "wie ein Krieg" zwischen Healer und Tank ausgefochten, wir DD's schwimmen da so irgendwie mit,
(so wie wenn der beste Kumpel mit seiner Freundin streitet, und man stillschweigend daneben sitzt, und sich nichtmal traut sich ne Kippe anzuzünden^^).


----------



## HMC-Pretender (28. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Damals machte der Heiler auch keinen Schaden und Questen war mühsam. Weil? Ratet mal: Ja, er sollte heilen. Genau heilen!



Als jemand der einen Holypriest von 1-70 gelevelt hat möchte ich in dem Punkt widersprechen. Es war schon etwas mühsamer als mit meinem Beastmaster aber auch nicht so das Problem. Kam einfach drauf an, was man bereit war zu leisten. Ansonsten Zustimmung 


Was die ganze Diskussion betrifft finde ich dieses Herumgeschiebe des schwarzen Peters ziemlich sinnlos. Tanks haben den anstrengensten Job in der Gruppe und die größte Verantwortung, das sollte jedem klar sein, der das Spiel länger als zwei Wochen spielt. Als einer von drei DDs hat man logischerweise die geringste Verantwortung, trotzdem kann man viel für die Gruppe tun. Dass ein guter Tank oder ein guter Heiler viel Wert ist, weiß jeder, gerade als Heiler kann ich aber auch sagen, dass gute DDs ebenfalls viel Wert sind. Nach Ansage das blaue Viereck sheepen kann jeder (naja, sollte man denken...), aber rechtzeitig eine addende Patrouille verpacken, bevors den Heiler zerlegt, das Fokusziel im Auge behalten wenn der Kampf unübersichtlich wird und dem Tank durch einen gezielten Stun Luft erkaufen bis die nächste Heilung landet, das sind Dinge, für die einem die Gruppe dankbar ist.

In normalen Kampfsituationen arbeitet ein guter DD unauffällig und effizient. Der Tank gibt das Ziel vor, der DD führt aus. Der Heiler sollte gar nicht merken, dass man da ist. Wer unbedingt überall die erste Geige spielen will, soll bitteschön ein Instrument lernen.


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (28. Dezember 2010)

lol ka auf welchen servern ihr "gammelt" aber bei mir musste man auch zu WotLk noch locker mit 40 min rechner für ne Hero und jetzt mindestens mit ner stunde als dd


----------



## TRC (28. Dezember 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> lol ka auf welchen servern ihr "gammelt" aber bei mir musste man auch zu WotLk noch locker mit 40 min rechner für ne Hero und jetzt mindestens mit ner stunde als dd


Wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben, war es zu WotLK-Zeiten nicht mehr unbedingt nötig, einen Tank in den 5er HCs dabeizuhaben, jeder ICC/HC-ausgestattete Platten-DD konnte da genauso durchrushen, oft brauchte man nichtmal den Heiler, der kam nur alibi-mäßig mit und hat mit Schaden gemacht.

Dem entsprechend musste man auch als DD auf vielen Servern nur max. 10 Minuten warten.


----------



## Cantharion (28. Dezember 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Als jemand der einen Holypriest von 1-70 gelevelt hat möchte ich in dem Punkt widersprechen. Es war schon etwas mühsamer als mit meinem Beastmaster aber auch nicht so das Problem. Kam einfach drauf an, was man bereit war zu leisten. Ansonsten Zustimmung


Da stelle ich mir nur die Frage: Warum hast du als Holy gelevelt?


----------



## Chillers (28. Dezember 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Da stelle ich mir nur die Frage: Warum hast du als Holy gelevelt?



Heilen üben und das drauf haben.


----------



## Aranshi (28. Dezember 2010)

Also mir ist aufgefallen das die Wartezeiten nachts um einiges kürzer sind als tagsüber.
Nachts sind es teilweise nur 10-20mins für ne rnd Hero.

Aber schon iwie lustig, in wotlk empfand ich die 10min Wartezeit als dd schon viel zu lang und jetzt bin ich froh wenn's unter 30mins ist


----------



## LoveThisGame (29. Dezember 2010)

zum thema heilen üben und das drauf haben kann ich nur sagen das funktioniert nichtmal in cata nh´s geschweige denn im low lvl bereich, wer heilen lernen will geht heros und sozusagen "learning by doing", in einer nh kannste im halbschlaf hinterher dackeln und es juckt auch nicht wenn den tank vollmachst und dabei in irgend ner void stehst, hero das krasse gegenteil zwei ticks von ner void zu bekommen is schon einer zuviel !!!

hab bei mir in der gilde auch so nen spezialsten, er postet mir immer seine hps zahlen aus nh inis mit seinem glaube aktuell 84er schami. habe ihm bereits mehrfach zu erklären versucht das es schlichtweg augenwischerei is was er betreibt, solange ich nicht gezwungen bin mich zu bewegen, der boss teils nichtmal richtig gespielt werden muß sondern einfach mit hero (für alle hordler das is kr) umgeballert wird wird niemand der auch nur einen funken verstand besitzt probleme beim heilen bekommen !

erst wenn bosskämpfe mich ans maximum der leistungsfähigkeit der chars und mir selbst bringen, kann ich etwas dazu lernen ! 

ps: mein aktuell größter erfolg als heiler ist für mich das mir beim 3.boss schwarzfels hero beim 15 stack erfolg niemand umgefallen is, glaube das schafft nicht jeder !


----------



## RedShirt (29. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat das Problem. Von den Tanks wird das beste Equip erwartet, sie müssen die Instanz auswendig kennen und noch den DDs sagen können, wann sie was zu tun haben. Sprich der Tank ist weder Mitglied der Gruppe, schon gar nicht der Anführer, sondern der Depp.
> 
> Und im gleichem Atemzug beschwert man sich, dass man eine Wartezeit von einer Stunde hat. Manche lernen es eben nie.



Herrlich zusammengefasst   

Gilt später auch in Raids. Fällst Du um, warst unheilbar.
Hat ein DD Aggro, bist Du schuld, auch wenn Du noch am Positionieren warst, und er mit CDs als Range loslegt.
Same old.



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> ps: mein aktuell größter erfolg als heiler ist für mich das mir beim 3.boss schwarzfels hero beim 15 stack erfolg niemand umgefallen is, glaube das schafft nicht jeder !



Gz, muss es aber abschwächen, wenn die Gruppe normal spielt, ist das auch normal.
War schon 3-4 mal fürn Erfolg von div. Leuten mit drin, und da ist keiner umgefallen.
Mittlerweile ists generft worden, also noch leichter.


----------



## Blackout1091 (29. Dezember 2010)

Also jetzt muss ich auch mal dazu was sagen 
Ich war gestern im Vortexgipfel (als Tank).
Ging soweit ganz gut aber die Dps Liste:
1. Mage (7k Dps) okay 
2. Ich mit 3k Dps
der Rest unter mir..
Und ganz ehrlich??
Es gibt soviele DD´s die nochnichtmal Schaden machen können und beschweren sich wenn sie tot sind oder sowas..
Dafür bleibt kein Verständnis echt..

Die meisten sollten mal die Schuld an sich selber suchen und nicht immer auf die Tanks schieben.
Bei mir wurden zwar noch nie Beschwerden angedeutet

Und
TRC, on 28 December 2010 - 05:12, said :
Es sind meistens die Tanks, die eine Instanz betreten, ohne Absprache, ohne Markierung, ohne Nachfrage, ob die Bosse bekannt sind, einfach losrennen und die Wipes verursachen. Ihr tretet gerne als Macher und Anführer auf, aber als Anführer hat man hundertmal mehr Pflichten als Rechte.

Nicht dein Ernst oder? Bestimmt heißt dein Char noch Kîllerstreike und ist UD-Schurke


----------



## Fusselbirne (29. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Da warte ich lieber 10 Minuten laenger als auf einen miesen Tank zu treffen. Ausserdem wird der Tank eh gekickt, wenn er zu schlecht ist.


Man muss sich diesen Satz echt mal genauer durchlesen,da wird mir schlecht.Was für eine miese Einstellung hast du denn?Einerseits gibt es zu wenig Tanks,andererseits werden angehende Tanks,die keine 5 Jahres Tankerfahrung besitzen,gekickt.Echt,was für ne dreckige Community.


----------



## jamirro (29. Dezember 2010)

irgendwie bekomm ich lust inis zu tanken und auch den grossen macker raushängen zu lassen.... wenn einer was sagt kick ich ihn einfach! 

ist der ruf mal ruiniert, tank es sich ganz ungeniert! ist ja nur 1 char der dann unbeliebt ist auf dem server^^


----------



## jamirro (29. Dezember 2010)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich auch mal dazu was sagen
> Ich war gestern im Vortexgipfel (als Tank).
> Ging soweit ganz gut aber die Dps Liste:
> 1. Mage (7k Dps) okay
> ...




genau, hast du einen im cc gehalten? aber immer schön recount im auge behalten und denken was für ein toller typ du doch bist....


----------



## Metadron72 (29. Dezember 2010)

ich war gestern auch wieder, der tank meinte er kennts nicht und ob ich das marken machen könnte. hab dann das pullen und marken übernommen (geht ja prima als mage mit stille und sheep) und siehe da der tank hats perfekt umgesetzte ohne eingespielt zu sein. das war ein richtig schöner run.

will sagen, es klappt auch prima wenn der dd marked und pulled (wenn der tank kein "ich muss mir was beweisen tank ist") solang halt einfach derjenige der das tut auch die ini und die mobs kennt. ob das nu der tank oder jemand anders macht ist total egal, war nen wirklich schöner run und ich hatte als tank meinen spass, dem warri beim tanken zu zusehen (glück gehabt und jemand erwischt, der wirklich mal alle skills genutzt hat) er hat sogar die bosse entwaffnet !!!


----------



## FrankyB122 (29. Dezember 2010)

So, dann geb ich hier auch mal meinen Senf zu.
Ich gehöre zu den 0,5? % die ausschließlich tanken. Und ich muss sagen ich hab die Nase ganz schön voll. Gildenintern gehts etwas besser, über TS kann man vieles absprechen. Aber "gut" läufts dort auch nicht immer. So ist das halt wenn alles neu ist.
Vorweg, die Inis sind wieder schwer, zumindest solange der Equipstand noch nicht zu hoch ist. Finde ich gut. Zu BC-Zeiten war es ähnlich schwer. Da war auch nix mit mal eben durch ne Hero rauschen. Aber da gabs auch noch keinen DungeonFinder. Und das war besser. So waren alle Rnd-Gruppen vom Server und jeder trug dort auch Verantwortung über seine Reputation. Soll heißen, Ninja-Looter oder Leute die auf andere Weise öfter negativ auffielen hatten ihren Ruf weg und fanden keine Gruppen mehr. So war jeder doch mehr gehalten sich anzupassen. Das wiederrum mache die HCs dann wieder einfacher.
Nicht Blizz ist schuld dass es so läuft sondern der Egoismus der Spieler. Nach wie vor werden Markierungen auf Targets ignoriert, Leute mit 500dps "zu wenig" Schaden per Auswahl fix rausgekickt oder Leute leaven instant wenn das gewünschte Item nicht droppt. Und "gogogo" gibts auch noch immer.
Es zählt nicht mehr der Erfolg der Gruppe sondern nur noch des Einzelnen.
Ich bin froh dass endlich mal wieder der Anspruch angehoben wurde, nur scheint mir dass die Spieler verlernt haben damit klarzukommen. Besinnt euch zurück, früher gings auch ohne Dungeonfinder mit schwierigen HCs. Das liegt nicht an Blizz.

Ich jedenfalls überleg mir 10x bevor ich mich über den DF anmelde (instant invite ist für Tanks ja derzeit Standard), ob das Sinn macht. Und wenn ich nach 10min feststelle dass dort nur Egomanen rumtoben bin ich weg. Lieber hab ich ne Gruppe, die vielleicht nicht sooo viel Schaden macht und der man was erklären muss, die aber noch Spaß an der Sache haben und sich gemeinsam was erarbeiten wollen.

Und Leute die rummaulen "Blizz wäre schuld" gehören für mich zur Kategorie 1. Fasst euch an eure eigene Nase!

Im Übrigen kann ich WotanGOP nur zustimmen!


----------



## Neyru (29. Dezember 2010)

Also mir als Tank gefällt die Wartezeit von 1ner, maximal 2 Sekunden. Aber dass die DD's teils so lange warten müssen, dafür sind viele auch mitverantwortlich.

Es ist mir schon zu oft so passiert. Du meldest dich an, gehst in ne ini und fragst zuerst mal ob alle die ini kennen. Da kommt natürlich zu 90% keine Antwort, also gehe ich davon aus dass alle die ini kennen.
Dann werden mal schön alle Zeichen erklärt die ich als tank verwende, es wird markiert, und wenn ich sehe dass alle bereit sind wird gepullt.

schön. aber sicher zu 40%-50% aller random heros sheept der Magier nicht, froscht der Schamane nicht, macht der Jäger keine eisfalle, verfehlt um 10 meter oder setzt sie bevor der Schurke überhaupt beim ziel ist und dieses gesappt hat. Und wenn das noch nicht genug ist, dann wird mit einem schritt zu weit nach hinten oder nem Schuss auf nen falschen mob sicher noch ne weitere Gruppe gepullt. Von nem Boss braucht man ja gar nicht zu sprechen, da sind eh die meisten nach 10-20 Sekunden tot weil se keinen schritt bei Seite machen, um den AoE's der Bosse auszuweichen. Wenn dann alles was auch nur schief gehen kann in die hose ging, wird der tank und der heiler zugeflamet, auch wenn die meistens nicht mal was dafür können.

Und dann meckert man noch über die langen wartezeiten weil kein tank oder heiler mehr in ne random hero gehen will?
Sorry, das versteh ich nich.


----------



## FrankyB122 (29. Dezember 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> Also mir als Tank gefällt die Wartezeit von 1ner, maximal 2 Sekunden. Aber dass die DD's teils so lange warten müssen, dafür sind viele auch mitverantwortlich.
> 
> Es ist mir schon zu oft so passiert. Du meldest dich an, gehst in ne ini und fragst zuerst mal ob alle die ini kennen. Da kommt natürlich zu 90% keine Antwort, also gehe ich davon aus dass alle die ini kennen.
> Dann werden mal schön alle Zeichen erklärt die ich als tank verwende, es wird markiert, und wenn ich sehe dass alle bereit sind wird gepullt.
> ...



Stimmt. Nicht bei allen, aber zu vielen.
Zur BC-Zeit hatte ich mal ein Macro für den Group/Raidchannel zu den Marks von Targets (1=TK, 2=Kreuz usw.) leider ist das in WotLK irgendwie verlorengegangen....;-)


----------



## Blackout1091 (29. Dezember 2010)

jamirro schrieb:


> genau, hast du einen im cc gehalten? aber immer schön recount im auge behalten und denken was für ein toller typ du doch bist....




Nhc CC fail? 

Gab nie ein Wipe btw.

Hc sieht das natürlich anders aus. Außerdem meine ich,dass die DD´s sich immer beschweren , aber die meisten nocht nichtmal Schaden machen oder erstmal einen in CC halten können .. 

Natürlich alle DD´s die das jetzt lesen verstehen das ja nicht weil sie machen ja 20k dps + "weil sie so toll sind"
merkste was ;D

Das sind so Gründe deswegn geh ich mit meiner Gilde in Heros is besser als mit ner verkackten Rnd-Grp wo jeder nur an sich selber denkt.
Bedeutet : Wartezeiten sehr lang , da die Leute die noch tanken sich sowas auch nicht antun aber imemr die Schuld bei anderen suchen


----------



## Assistent (29. Dezember 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich keine Lust drauf hätte ich will nur ein Stressfreies Spielen haben wenn ich abends von der Arbeit komme und das habe ich halt nur beim DD.
> 
> Healer müssen stets drauf achten das die Gruppe am leben bleibt und das sie selber nicht oom gehen.
> 
> ...




Diese Einstellung ist der Grund, warum ich als Heal lieber keine 70 VP/Tag bekomme als mir eine Random Gruppe anzutun. Die Zeiten, in denen DDs einfach nur irgendwie DMG machen mussten sind endgültig vorbei. Jetzt müssen auch DDs volle Leistung bringen. D.h. ccn, die richtigen Mobs/Ads focussen, moven, Schaden vermeiden, etc., weil sonst die ganze Gruppe scheitert. Jetzt können sich auch DDs nicht mehr einfach so durch die Inis ziehen lassen. Weil das aber immer noch viele wollen und denken, dass schon irgendein anderer die Bosse kennen wird, scheitern viele Rnd Grps und Healer / Tanks wie ich haben keine Lust mehr, sich das anzutun. Infolge dessen steigen die Wartezeiten für DDs im DF und die Erfolgschance von Rnd Gruppen sinkt noch weiter, weil jeder, der halbwegs spielen kann Rnd-Gruppen so weit es ihm möglich ist, meidet. 

Daraus entwickelt sich ein Teufelskreis: Gute Spieler (Bosskenntnis und Klassenverständnis) gehen immer weniger in Rnd Gruppen, die Erfolgsaussichten der Rnds werden dadurch nicht besser. Gute Gilden suchen daher lieber im Handelschannel noch schnell nach einem Tank/Heal, den sie sich vorher aussuchen können, wodurch den Rnd-Gruppen noch weniger Tanks/Heals zur Verfügung stehen und die Wartezeit sich noch mal verlängert. 

Lösung: Bei uns auf dem Server sprießen die Heroics Stammgruppen wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Spieler, die vll. keine gute Gilde im Hintergrund haben, organisieren sich zusammen und erarbeiten sich gemeinsam die Heroics. Mit anderen Worten: Cata hat dazu geführt, dass Spieler wieder zusammen spielen. Asoziales "ich kenn die Bosse aus den Nhs, kann meine Klasse nicht spielen, hab noch nie was von Sockeln/Vz gehört, will aber trotzdem dass mich schon irgendein Dummer durch die Heroics zieht" wird erschwert/bestraft, soziales Gruppenspiel wird belohnt. So soll es doch auch sein.


----------



## gehix (29. Dezember 2010)

Was ich z.B. auch sehr problematisch finde, dass es unter den sowieso wenig vorhanden Tanks immer noch viele Deppen gibt, die meinen rein und umhauen. Ich habe meinen Krieger Tank auf 85, die meisten Heros durch und habe mir meinen Schurken ebenfalls auf 85 gezockt (ist u.a. farmchar). Beim Schurken habe ich das jetzt extrem gemerkt. Mir machen die Wartezeiten mit dem Schurken jetzt nicht sonderlich viel aus, da wie erwähnt es eine Farmchar ist. (Sprich während des Farmens auf die Ini zu warten, kein Ding).
Doch hier waren es von ca. 10 Inis mindestens 6, wo der Tank gepullt hatte ohne cc zu nutzen. Folglich verließ der Heiler die Gruppe (der Typ geht gar nicht) oder der Tank verlässt die Gruppe mit dem Kommentar: Learn to play. Beides ist nicht wirklich pralle, was aber dem ganzen nicht abhilfe schafft. Das es Random Chaotisch werden kann, vor allem Heroisch ist den meisten bewusst. 
Wir in einem Pre-Post schon geschrieben wurde, mangelt es einfach an Tanks und Heilern, dass ist alles. Ich selbst als Tank (wie auch geschrieben) habe natürlich keine Probleme mit Wartezeiten, habe aber dennoch keine Lust auf Random gelaufe. (Jedenfalls zur Zeit nicht). Ich mache das in der Gilde, bzw. mit Leuten die ich kenne, da es dort null Probleme gibt. 
Eine weitere Frage bezüglich der arg langen Wartezeiten für Dungeons z.B. die ebenfalls öfters auftaucht, dass es ja nicht sein kann, da die Realmpools zusammengelgt sind, ist auch Blödsinn. Nur weil der Dungeon-Player-Pool größer wurde, heißt es ja nicht gleich, dass auch mehr Tanks + Heiler da sind. Gibt halt keine reinen "Tank Server". 

Ich für meinen Teil möchte auch gar nicht dazu auffordern, das gewisse Leute nen Tank (oder Heiler) spielen sollen. Das ganze Psychologische getue ist das beknackte. Flamed nicht rum, shakelt, sheept, stunnt was auch immer auch mal von alleine (markiert es von mir aus noch dazu) und gut ist. Je weniger auf den Tank einhauen, desto weniger muss gehealt werden, desto gechillter ist es und desto schneller kommt man vorran. DIe Zeit des einfach draufbatzen wird sicherlich auch wieder kommen, vor allem, wenn viele die Instanzen in uns auswendig beherschen, aber derzeit eben nicht. Als es den DungeonFinder noch nicht gegeben hat, kam man auch zurrecht, darum heißt es entweder abwarten und Tee trinken, oder sich seine Mates selbst aussuchen und mit denen die Instanzen abfarmen.


----------



## Shaila (29. Dezember 2010)

Also als Tank hab ich in spätestens 30 Sekunden eine Einladung für eine Instanz. Als Tank kann man sich die Quests sparen, man kann sich praktisch ausschließlich über die Dungeons leveln. Ich kann mich also nicht beklagen. Als Heiler im Übrigen auch nicht. Zu den DD kann ich nichts sagen, da ich zurzeit keinen DD spiele. Als Druide zu tanken geht im Übrigen super bis jetzt (Level 51) und ohne größere Probleme, macht richtig Stimmung.

Je nachdem welche Leute ich in der Gruppe habe tanke ich von extrem langsam bis extrem schnell. Generell sehe ich meistens auf den ersten Blick ob eine Gruppe in die Gruppe "Schnell tanken" oder die Gruppe "langsam Tanken" fällt. Hauptaussage dafür ist der Name. Habe ich einen Heiler der "Heálerboy" heißt, dann fällt dieser bei mir automatisch in die Kategorie "Langsamer tanken" da ich ihn von vornherein als etwas schlechter einstufe. Habe ich da einen Heiler der "Xintus" heißt, dann hängt es vom ersten Blick auf seine Werte/Ausrüstung ab, in welche Kategorie ich ihn einstufe.

Natürlich werden jetzt alle "Vorurteile" rumschreien, was ich dann natürlich nicht abstreiten will. Fakt ist jedoch das diese Methode in 80% der Fälle absolut hilfreich ist und zutrifft. In einem anderen Thread hatte ich es auch schon einmal geschrieben: Momentan sind die Dungeonerfahrungen als Tank so ca. Hälfte/Hälfte. Wobei ich eher zu mehr positiven Erfahrungen tendiere. Die Heiler sind in den meisten Fällen sehr gut oder in Ordnung. Selten sind Katastrophen dabei. Oft dagegn jedoch sind Leute dabei die sich als Heiler angemeldet haben aber DD sind und dann erwarten die das ich denen die Instanz tanke: Ohne mich.

Bei den DD gibt es im Grunde auch mehrere Gruppen. Einmal gibt es die ganz normalen DD. Dann die sehr guten DD, welche im Übrigen meistens Spieler sind, die bereits seit Classic oder BC spielen. Dabei handelt es sich jedoch wie auch bei allem anderen um meine Wahrnehmung. Dann gibt es DD für die man auch einfach einen Baum da hinpflanzen könnte, der wäre in etwa genau so effektiv wie diese Gruppe von DD. Diese heißen dann meisten "Powermage", Funnydruid" oder Ähnliches. Dann gibt es noch die "Ich weiss alles besser und BIN auch besser und du bist Scheiße" Typen. Diese können es garnicht schnell genug haben, rennen vor und ziehen alles an sich. Wenn sie dann sterben motzen sie den unfähigen Tank an. Dabei fallen dann die schönen Wörter "opfer", "noob", "alter ey", "was soll das man ey ? kannst nicht tanken oder was?". Könnte das noch ein wenig weiterführen. Außerdem gibt es noch DD die Brainafk hinterhertrotten.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist das sogut wie niemand mehr die Instanzen kennen bzw. der Orintierungssinn der meisten bei der Geburt abhanden gekommen ist. Es reicht eine Weggabelung wo einer der Wege in eine Sackgasse führt um ein totales Chaos bei vielen auszulösen, weil sie vollkommen ohne Orientierung in der Gegend rumstehen. Es kennt kein Mensch mehr die Instanzen. Vom Tributrun in Düsterbruch hat nie jemand was gehört wie es scheint. Habe das im anderen Thread schon einmal geschrieben, aber ich finde das so abartig dämlich das ich es hier nochmal schreibe.

Folgende Situation: Wir sind in Düsterbruch bei den Ogern. Ich schreibe: "Okay Leute, wir machen den Tributrun, in Ordnung?" Gruppe: "+". Gu denke ich mir überrascht, die wissen wohl bescheit. Hatte eigentlich die Frage: "Was ist ein Tributrun ?" erwartet, aber gut. So, also umgehe ich die erste Wache auf dieser großen Wiese. Fängt ein DD an zu motzen: "Ey da unten steht noch ein Boss, den müssen wir umhauen." Ich: "Nein, müssen wir nicht, wir machen Tributrun, die müssen leben." Er: "Junge was ist dein Problem ? Kennst du die Instanz nicht oder was ? Das ist ein Boss der droppt loot, wir müssen den umhaun" Ich denke mir: "Okay lass ich ihn mal weiter sülzen, vielleicht bekommt er noch die Erkenntnis.

Ich renn also einfach weiter. Der besagte DD jedoch rennt wutentbrannt auf die Wache zu. Ich lass ihn dann einfach sterben. Er: "Alter was soll die scheiße, was bisten du für ein mieser Tank, nichtmal aggro halten kannst du." Danach zogen sich durch die ganze Instanz seine Beschimpfungen gegen mich. Vorm Endboss habe ich ihn dann gekickt.

Ich finde es eigentlich ziemlich traurig das die meisten nur noch blind durch die Instanzen rennen und sie nichtmal kennen.


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> lol ka auf welchen servern ihr "gammelt" aber bei mir musste man auch zu WotLk noch locker mit 40 min rechner für ne Hero und jetzt mindestens mit ner stunde als dd



Also zur "Endzeit" von WotlK hatte ich im Schnitt als DD 9-20 Minuten Wartezeit.
Tanks waren auch schonmal Amoklaufende Furorkrieger, und Healer wie Priester sind lediglich noch für Bosse aus ihrer Shadow-Gestalt geswitcht, bzw. haben davor mal kurz Diszi Gedualspect.
Konnte ihnen auch keiner übel nehmen, weil man als z.B. Hexer oder Mage wenn man nicht AoE machte, man sich im Prinzip einfach 1-2 Mobs der Trashgruppe ausgesucht hat, und die einfach im PvP-Spec genuked hatte, bevor sie auch nur die Hälfte der Distanz zum eigenen Charakter zurückgelegt hatten.

Außerdem war die Wartezeit "Pre-Dungeonfinder" nicht ansatzweise solange, weil sich "zumindest auf vollen Realms wie Eredar oder dem Kult", in 5-10 Minuten immer ne Gruppe zusammenfinden lies.

Das Problem ist einfach, (aber das weiß sowieso jeder) dass durch Realmpool-zusammenlegen und Dungeonfinder das Ohnehin vorhandene Tank/Heiler Problem (was auf jedem Realm vorhanden war) sich natürlich mit der Anzahl der Realms Multipliziert. Wenn sich also 140 DD's Pro Minute im Dungeonfinder einreihen, aber lediglich 20 Tanks, dann ist die Wartezeit unumgänglich.

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, sind die Wartezeiten bei BG's, die Mitunter genauso hoch sind, vermute aber stark, dass die Kapazität die Blizzard für gleichzeitige BG's zur verfügung stellt, einfach nicht mehr ausreicht. 



> *Menelus:
> *Als Tank kann man sich die Quests sparen, man kann sich praktisch ausschließlich über die Dungeons leveln. Ich kann mich also nicht beklagen. Als Heiler im Übrigen auch nicht. Zu den DD kann ich nichts sagen, da ich zurzeit keinen DD spiele. Als Druide zu tanken geht im Übrigen super bis jetzt (Level 51) und ohne größere Probleme, macht richtig Stimmung.



Naja als DD hab ich mir die Quests auch sparen können, seit es den Dungeonfinder gab, da (als man sich noch in den Dungeonfinder und die BG's Synchron einreihen konnte), ich einfach solange Open PvP gemacht hatte, bis eins der beiden aufgegangen ist. Oft reichte die Zeit dazwischen gerade so zum Reppen, Müll verkaufen, und nen Blick ins AH zu werfen, bevors direkt weiter ging.

Wenn man dann seine Chars abwechselnd Levelte, hatte man auch stets 'nen blauen Balken, so war Questen völlig unnötig.
Ich hatte mit meinem Magier z.B. mit Level 78 den Erfolg "50 Quests abgeschlossen"


----------



## madmurdock (29. Dezember 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Man muss sich diesen Satz echt mal genauer durchlesen,da wird mir schlecht.Was für eine miese Einstellung hast du denn?Einerseits gibt es zu wenig Tanks,andererseits werden angehende Tanks,die keine 5 Jahres Tankerfahrung besitzen,gekickt.Echt,was für ne dreckige Community.



Ja, ich seh das so. Als Anfaenger hat man nichts in den momentanen *Hero Inis* verloren. Man sollte vorher zumindest einigermassen seine Klasse spielen koennen und dies in den normalen Inis ueben. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, wenn der wichtigste Part, das Fundament der Gruppe, nichts geregelt kriegt. Ich erspare mir hier weitere Beispiele und Ausführungen wie genau das enden kann. Da warte ich lieber 10 Minuten auf einen Tank mit Plan.

Und von 5 Jahren WoW Erfahrung habe ich rein gar nichts erwaehnt. Superkomplex ist Pve nicht. Rotationen/Prio Listen kann man recht fix lernen - zumindest bei den meisten Chars - und perfekt ausgefuehrt werden muessen sie auch nicht. Wenn man ab Lvl 30 (Dualspec) immer mal wieder eine Ini tankt, sollte man eigentlich genug Erfahrung sammeln. Ausserdem gibt es auch Foren und Guides.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, (aber das weiß sowieso jeder) dass durch Realmpool-zusammenlegen und Dungeonfinder das Ohnehin vorhandene Tank/Heiler Problem (was auf jedem Realm vorhanden war) sich natürlich mit der Anzahl der Realms Multipliziert.


Vielleicht steigt das Problem ja sogar exponentiell an oder verdreizehnhundertfacht sich?


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich komme als Healer grade aus meiner 4ten HC INI die ich nicht abschliessen konnte.
Es gibt Tage da klappts gleich im Deppen such Tool oder es gibt auch Tage wie diesen heute.

Ja, es gibt sie noch, die WotlK Lowskiller und Bobs die ausser 2 Tasten drücken nicht viel auf die Reihe bekommen.
Schurken die nen Magie, Kranheiten usw Debuff nicht selber mit Mantel entfernen, Tanks die alles pullen weil sie keine Zeit haben und schnell schnell durch 
die INI wollen, DD's die so dumm sind um ne Türklinke nach unten zu drücken.
Da wird full DMG gemacht noch bevor der Tank auch nur in der Nähe des Bosses ist und schon fällt der Mage oder auch immer wieder gerne Hexer um.......Heal ?
Jo Heal beim one Hit..... is klar.
Silence lol ? Fear mit Glyphe lol ? Kicken lol ? verbannen lol ? Frog shepp usw.... olololol macht keine DMG is kagge, lolll Heal ma alles weg.
Priester stellen Brunnen und die DD'S denken der steht zur Deko da oder so, wenn sie dann umfallen......OMG Heal doch mal, obwohl man gerade 
seine großen Heals auf den Tank spammt damit der net drauf geht.
DD's die im AOE stehen bleiben.....lol Heal ma weg man, ich muss DMG machen, kann mich net bewegen.
CC ? Ähhh hab ich net im Zauberbuch gefunden, wo steht denn das ?

Da muss sich doch wirklich keine DD wunder das er 40 min warten muss bis ein Tank sich erbarmt oder ein Healer der sich das antun will.
Ich vermeide es auch Random zu gehen aber manchmal sind die anderen eben schon durch oder nicht ON.
Lieber verzichte ich auf die Punkte, bevor es mir das Blut aus dem Hirn drückt vor Wut über die absolute Dummheit einiger Spieler.

So btw...Nein die HC sind heute schon icht mehr sehr schwer, bis auf ein oder 2 wegen den Bossen, denn, mit CC und sich an Marks halten
kommt man da recht schnell durch und muss auch nicht 2 Std. da drine rum hängen.
Die meisten haben heute schon bissl besseres Equip und damit wird's schon wieder recht angenehm, aber nur wenn man nicht wie ein Vollhonk
alles pullt und jeden DMG mit nimmt den man fressen kann.
Wie gesagt, gerade mit CC is es sogar recht Chillig und keiner muss wipen.
So als Tip, wenn ich schon merkt das weder der Tank noch die anderen DD's auch nur an CC denken, dann verlasst die Gruppe, spart euch viel Gold und Zeit.
In jeder Gruppe wo ich war und meine 85K Mana schon für den Trash drauf gegangen ist, da weis ich schon vorher das der Boss nicht fällt......


----------



## HMC-Pretender (29. Dezember 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Da stelle ich mir nur die Frage: Warum hast du als Holy gelevelt?



Weil ich Lust hatte einen Holy-Priester zu spielen. Da wäre es doch unsinnig bis Level 60 damit zu warten.


----------



## Blackout1091 (29. Dezember 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ja, ich seh das so. Als Anfaenger hat man nichts in den momentanen *Hero Inis* verloren. Man sollte vorher zumindest einigermassen seine Klasse spielen koennen und dies in den normalen Inis ueben. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, wenn der wichtigste Part, das Fundament der Gruppe, nichts geregelt kriegt. Ich erspare mir hier weitere Beispiele und Ausführungen wie genau das enden kann. Da warte ich lieber 10 Minuten auf einen Tank mit Plan.
> 
> Und von 5 Jahren WoW Erfahrung habe ich rein gar nichts erwaehnt. Superkomplex ist Pve nicht. Rotationen/Prio Listen kann man recht fix lernen - zumindest bei den meisten Chars - und perfekt ausgefuehrt werden muessen sie auch nicht. Wenn man ab Lvl 30 (Dualspec) immer mal wieder eine Ini tankt, sollte man eigentlich genug Erfahrung sammeln. Ausserdem gibt es auch Foren und Guides.




Haste Recht.
Instanzen die ich nicht kenne geh ich das erste Mal als DD mit um diese kennenzulernen.
Dann kann ich diese auch gut tanken


----------



## Harml3ss (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte heute mal zur Abwechslung nen schlechten Tag mit Heilern...
Ich bin zwar grundsätzlich auch der Meinung, daß grösstenteils die beratungsresisten Spieler, die DÄMÄTSCH Movement vorziehen, problematisch sind, allerdings können einem Heiler auch kräftig die Tour versauen. Wenn ich als Tank immer brav warte (oder manchmal von meinem Hunterkollegen darauf hingewiesen werde...    ), daß der Heal recht low on mana oder quasi oom ist, und sich dann wundern muss/darf, daß dieser nicht trinkt, sondern im Gegenteil hektisch um einen rumhüpft, dann weiss ich auch nicht. Sollte es auch mit 50% Mana klappen, kein Thema, aber wenn mein HP-Balken permanent um die 10 - 15% rumdümpelt, dann ist das nicht witzig sondern nicht notwendig.

Ich reg mich nicht auf, wenn der Heal trinken muß, weil einfach mal ohne Mana nix Heilung BAEM tot. Sinnlos.

Aber es nervt zusehends, wenn einige Heals noch meinen, daß Sie mit geringen Manavorräten einfach mal locker alles weggeheilt bekommen...und siehe da...Upsi, klappt ja nicht. Aber wenn sich während des Runs auch nicht ändert und man quasi kurz vor Ende aufgrund eines Wipes dann kommentarlos als Heal leaved....wieder kein Mana aufgefüllt versteht sich von selbst...dann....kotzt es mich an.

Das allgemeine Gehetze scheint auch einige Heals ergriffen zu haben, unabhängig von der Rolle in der Gruppe...ich hab keinen Bock durch die Inis zu jagen wie in Nordend. Man will auch non-hc keine 4 Stunden in Grim Batol verbringen, das ist auch klar...aber kann man auch mal normal spielen?!

Man sollte sich immer an das Niveau der Gruppe anpassen, einzelne Möchtegern-Imba-ROxxOR-Highskiller können bitte schön zu hause bleiben.


----------



## Fusselbirne (29. Dezember 2010)

Schon.Nur leider wollen das diese Programer einfach nicht begreifen.^^
Ist auch echt schlimm mit einigen Heilern.Frag dann öfter,ob der Heiler mal nicht reggen will-keine Reaktion,geschweige denn Antwort.Ich frag mich allgemein,ob die Leute überhaupt in den Grp Chat schauen,die Leute bleiben teilweise nach mehrmaligem fragen einfach stehen bzw. stumm da und ich komm mir dabei immer wieder echt bescheuert vor.


----------



## RedShirt (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich war in jeder HC als Tank zuerst drin - so lernt mans auch - aber nur mit Bekannten 
Da kommt CC usw von selbst.

Tol'vir - der Krokodilboss, erinnert sich jemand?
Wo so lustige Debuffs "Scent of Blood" kommen, und danach 5 (oder so) Krokos auftauchen, die diesen Spieler futtern wollen?
Meint ihr, das hätte irgendeiner der DDs gefressen, was da zu tun ist? Kiten? Oh lolol, ich bin Hexer, ich steh hier und mach Lebensdiebstahl, langt doch.
Der einzige, der es gerafft hat, war der Schurke, aber mit am Ende 15 Krokos (was? boss nuken!) wars halt nicht heilbar für den Heiler.
Nach Austauschen der gesamten Gruppe über 2 Wipes, gings dann inkl. Endboss ohne Wipe.
Aber: Lasereule ignoriert auch sämtliche Ansagen, auf wen Anregen soll, dass er mal die Adds macht anstatt Boss nuken... naja. Mir kullerte innerlich eine Träne aus den Augen, als er mal n Mob gewurzelt hat.   

70 Valorpoints, manchmal sind sie den Streß nicht wert.


----------



## LoveThisGame (30. Dezember 2010)

zum thema egoismus in rnd gruppen, muß ich sagen es gibt beispiele in denen ich das durchaus bestätigen kann !

was soll es bitte wenn ich unmittelbar nach dem invite in der gruppe darum bitte ammunae mitzumachen da ich ein item von dem brauche, als wir oben sind will der tank zuvor den endboss machen, mit der begründung da ich ja ansonsten abhauen würde, seltsame begründung oder ?

versuche ihm zu erklären das es A die chaoskugel gibt, B er selbst in dem fall das ich leave problemlos ersatz finden kann, ich hingegen nicht wenn er leavt nachdem der endboss liegt !

es vergingen in etwa 10 sekunden des schweigens, "ihr wurdet aus der gruppe entfernt" war zu lesen...

für was melde ich mich spezifisch an wenn ich den boss nichtmal zu sehen bekommme ? man ist zu fünft in der instanz nicht zu viert und auch nicht allein... soviel zu egoismus in rnd gruppen 

kommt mir vor wie zu wotlk zeiten als man zb in ahn kahet die halbe ini stehen ließ, blizzard am beste nur noch 1 boss dungeons programmieren da es scheints für manche zuviel verlangt ist sich einem boss mehr zu widmen !


----------



## Terminsel (30. Dezember 2010)

Da ich im Moment Urlaub habe, bin ich in den letzten Nächten immer per Dungeonfinder losgezogen.

Herrlich. Drei Nächte hintereinander super Gruppen gefunden und mit denen jeweils auch gleich mehrere Heros abgeklappert. Spät Nachts scheint es besser zu sein. Mir grault schon vor dem Urlaubsende....


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Dezember 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment Urlaub habe, bin ich in den letzten Nächten immer per Dungeonfinder losgezogen.
> 
> Herrlich. Drei Nächte hintereinander super Gruppen gefunden und mit denen jeweils auch gleich mehrere Heros abgeklappert. Spät Nachts scheint es besser zu sein. Mir grault schon vor dem Urlaubsende....



So war das früher in BC auch. Die besten Gruppen gabs ab Mitternacht.
Woran das bloß liegen mag


----------



## Terminsel (30. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So war das früher in BC auch. Die besten Gruppen gabs ab Mitternacht.
> Woran das bloß liegen mag



Nun, würde ich meine Theorie dazu nun näher ausführen, würde die Diskusion von der DD vs. Tank vs. Heiler - Schuldzuweisung plötzlich in eine ganz andere Richtung gehen, die ich nicht für erstrebenswert halte.


----------



## Vaiara (30. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das Höchstgebot für einen Tank für eine 5er Hero lag gestern auf unserem Server bei 500g...



bei uns (Lordaeron) hat mal einer 600g geboten, wurde dafür zugeflamed... naja, ich levle als tank, geht gut, nur lass ich mich dafür net bezahlen..


----------



## Fumika (30. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns auf Eredar (Allianz) wollte einer heute auch 400 g pro HC zahlen (3 innis wollte er abklappern) wenn sich n tank meldet .

Na ja 1200 g für n bissl arbeit... glück wenn er leichte innis wollte ;P


----------



## WotanGOP (31. Dezember 2010)

TRC schrieb:


> Doch, genau die sind das. Die, die seit Vanilla oder BC dabei sind, die sich für das Salz in der Suppe halten, die sich für die Besten der Besten halten und alles von der Pike auf gelernt haben.
> Das sind genau die, die alle anderen von Anfang an mit ihrer überheblichen Ader vergrault haben und jetzt, wo sie wieder Heiler und DDs brauchen, damit die Bosse (und Mobs! oh Graus, der Tank schafft die Mobs nicht mehr alleine!) liegen, klein angekrochen kommen, irgendwas von Instant-Invites faseln und wieder gehen, sobald etwas nciht sofort klappt.
> 
> Mag sein, dass es einige Ausnahmen gibt, denen man nicht über den Weg läuft, weil sie sich Random-Gruppen nicht antun. Aber allen Ernstes - das kann nur 'ne Handvoll pro Server sein, weil selbst aus den Top-Gilden tauchen immer wieder bekannte Namen in Random-Gruppen auf.


Nein sind es nicht...
Ich tanke, seit der Paladin tanken kann, seit BC. Ich habe dieses Handwerk von der Pike auf gelernt. Ich wurde im Bollwerk verdroschen, hab von den zerschmetterten Hallen immernoch Beulen im Helm. Ich war auf Hyjal zusammen mit meinem Palatank-Kollegen die Speerspitze meines Raids. Ich hab mir von Kara über Gruul, Maggi, ZA, bis hin zu Vashj, Kael'Thas, Archimonde, Illidan und Brutallus kerben in mein Schild hauen lassen. Ich bin also ein Vertreter der alten, der harten Schule. Und ja, ich halte mich für einen sehr guten Tank. Ein Tank, der das nicht tut oder nicht tun kann, ist auch kein guter Tank und somit auch keiner, den ich als echten Tank bezeichnen würde. Das heißt nicht, daß wir, oder ich, alles können und wissen. Zum Dasein als guter Tank gehört es auch, immer lernfähig zu sein, denn nur dann kann man weiterkommen und noch besser werden. Dementsprechend ist Arroganz sowieso fehl am Platz. Selbstbewußtsein gehört jedoch dazu. Ohne das kann ein Tank nicht existieren. Wer mir das aufgrund meines ersten Postings hier anders unterstellt, hat den Text entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.

Worum es geht: Die echten Tanks, die das schon seit Jahren machen und jeden Trick kennen, wissen einfach, wie etwas geht. Und wenn der Rest der Gruppe den Ansagen folgt, dann funktioniert das i.d.R. auch. Sicherlich funktioniert das vielleicht auch, wenn ein anderer die Ansagen amcht. Aber wenn der Tank sagt, er zieht die Mobs um die Ecke, und DDs bleiben in der Tür stehen und ziehen Aggro, dann funktioniert das nunmal nicht, als Beispiel. Und darauf basiert eben auch das Selbstbewußtsein der guten Tanks, weil sie eben genau wissen, was wie funktioniert, weil sie das schon hunderte Male erfolgreich so gemacht haben.
Ich für meinen Teil habe noch niemanden vergrault. Im Gegenteil, die Leute, die mich tag-täglich wegen einer Hero-Instanz fragen, werden immer mehr. Vor allem die Heiler, die gehen teilweise als DDs mit, weil ich mich eben nicht zerreißen kann. Liegt das daran, weil ich so bin, wie du da beschreibst, oder daran, daß ich einen erstklassigen Ruf als Tank habe? Die Antwort liegt wohl auf der Hand.  Dementsprechend muß ich auch bei niemandem angekrochen kommen oder Ähnliches. Aber ich gehe auch nicht, wenn etwas nicht klappt. Ich scheue keine Reppkosten. Bei mir wird geübt und versucht, bis der Boss liegt. Nur so wird man besser und kommt voran.

Ich stimme dir zu, daß es nur eine Handvoll pro Server ist, die man zu den wirklich echten und guten Tanks zählen kann. Und genau darauf basierte meine Aussage, daß diese Tanks die wertvollste und seltenste Ressource in WoW sind. 
Und auch da stimme ich dir zu, daß Vertreter von sogenannten Top-Gilden nicht unbedingt zu den Guten gehören. Vor allem, weil sie sich nicht richtig auf ihre Gruppen einstellen können, was ebenfalls zu einem guten Tank gehört. Wenn ich mir ankucke, was für eine Wechselei bei mir auf dem Server auch auf dieser Position stattfand und stattfindet, dann spricht das für mich Bände. Bei uns dagegen sind die Tanks eine echte Konstante.


----------



## Metadron72 (31. Dezember 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Tank sagt, er zieht die Mobs um die Ecke, und DDs bleiben in der Tür stehen und ziehen Aggro, dann funktioniert das nunmal nicht, als Beispiel.




gestern, 4 caster 1 melee mob. ansage : "ich pull die gruppe um die ecke und dann verkloppen wir sie"
Pull: Kol rennt brav um die ecke und wartet mit dem melee mob zusammen auf die caster .....ratet mal....es gab nicht 1 caster um die ecke, ich blieb dann einfach mal mit meinem 1! mob einfach stehen und hab mir angeguckt, wie die grp immer noch an der alten posi stand, sich von den 4 castern hat beballern lassen und dabei  den boss geaddet...lustig ists


----------



## Shaila (31. Dezember 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> gestern, 4 caster 1 melee mob. ansage : "ich pull die gruppe um die ecke und dann verkloppen wir sie"
> Pull: Kol rennt brav um die ecke und wartet mit dem melee mob zusammen auf die caster .....ratet mal....es gab nicht 1 caster um die ecke, ich blieb dann einfach mal mit meinem 1! mob einfach stehen und hab mir angeguckt, wie die grp immer noch an der alten posi stand, sich von den 4 castern hat beballern lassen und dabei den boss geaddet...lustig ists



Dir gehts nicht alleine so, die Situation habe ich auch regelmäßig. Oder ich mache Targets und sage die Gruppe soll zuerst auf den Totenkopf. Was macht der Todesritter ? Dämätsch auf alles, nur nicht auf den Totenkopf, dann zieht er Aggro und dann wird auch noch rumgemeckert, nur weil ich dem Totenkopf mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt habe. Bei manchen Spielern fragt man sich echt ob ein beträchtlicher Teil des Gehirns abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dir gehts nicht alleine so, die Situation habe ich auch regelmäßig. Oder ich mache Targets und sage die Gruppe soll zuerst auf den Totenkopf. Was macht der Todesritter ? Dämätsch auf alles, nur nicht auf den Totenkopf, dann zieht er Aggro und dann wird auch noch rumgemeckert, nur weil ich dem Totenkopf mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt habe. Bei manchen Spielern fragt man sich echt ob ein beträchtlicher Teil des Gehirns abhanden gekommen ist.



Ich hatte grad eine Slapstick-Gruppe für die Todesminen. Erstmal stellt sich der Tank am Eingang mitten in den Einschlagspunkt der Kanonenkugel. Ich schreibe noch "Raus da!", aber das war schon zu spät. Tank ist halb tot, als nächstes rennt ein DD durch, wird instant gekillt. Irgendwer pullt derweil den Oger mit seinen drei Kobolden + den Oger an der Kanone. Das alles passiert binnen weniger Sekunden. Auf einmal war auch der Heiler tot. Ich überlege kurz, ob man die Situation noch retten kann, entscheide mich für nein und verlasse die Ini, die Gruppe allerdings erst, nachdem ich allen einen guten Rutsch gewünscht habe.^^


----------



## Fumika (31. Dezember 2010)

bei mir liefs grad ganz anders, aber keine angst für mich war das ned grad positiv....

War kurz vorm server neustart dm HC als tank halt.
Hatte 3 leute in gruppe n pali heal schurke und eismage jawohl ein eismage der seine locker 10 k dps fuhr und alle im penismeter hinter sich ließ.
Diese 3 leute kamen von selben server und kannten sich wohl auch und wahren so stumm wie se wahren, sicher auch im TS.
Ansonsten noch n hexer von nem anderen server.
Der einzige der redete war der Pala heiler von den 3 netten leuten er kam auf seine 100 k mana mit int und sdk.
Den ton den er aber anschlug war nun ja... ... es klang eher wie son Befehlston mich und den hexer sprach er nur wie npc s an mit Krieger und Hexer.
Die machten die inni sicher öfter weil es gab kein wipe usw .. aber kommunikation gleich NULL der heiler sagte sein kumpels wohl WANN und WAS CC wird. Meine zeichen wurden ignoriert die machten ihr eigenes ding.
Nach dem Schredder Boss gings los mit dem fun da kamen die großen gruppen usw ich dachte mir so dank meiner voriegen erfahrungen das ab jetz lieber cc wird davor wars unnötig oder halt sinnlos weil die gegner eh immu sind.
Wie gesagt zeichen wurden ignoriert die CC ihre eigenen dinger bla bla bei der gruppe mit den 2 castern die alle den power Buff geben hatten die ihre eigene strategie es wurde nix erklährt er meinte nur ja seine Pros machen das scho. Die CC n wohl die caster und den buff konnte mann wohl zur not klauen.

Ok war ja ok wir sollten uns wohl aber um die ecke stellen, ich und der hexer zum heal der scho wartete, und die gegner halt da bearbeiten wie gesagt alles ok... in der theorie war alles super nur scheinbar in der praxis hatt er uns von der ganzen sache die ich grad schrieb NIX erzählt einfach seine kumpels machen das scho ende.
Die pullen ich schau noch so hm was machen die nu ? da schreibt der heiler mit CAPS . HEY HEXER KRIEGER HIERHER STELLEN 

Ich seh es noch renn zu ihn hexer bekommt wohl aggro weil der auch nix verstanden hatt bumm er is tot der mage wohl auch weil der helfen wollte. Während wir die sache noch retten beschimpft der pala den hexer weiterhin mit caps MANN EY SPACK. Und lässt danach den hexer auch noch laufen und rezzt nur sein Kumpel....

Danach die Vögel am boot. Meint heiler ja aufmounten alles pullen wechballern ich so ok dann macht keine aggro np. Der heiler meint is egal mountet mit sein kumpels auf rennt als erstes vor ey son nerbolzen...

Dann beim wolfboss merke ich wie der hexer Oom geht mitten im kampf danach flamt der pala noch den hexer WOW super hey auf deine 7 k dps kannst stolz sein Hexer !.... (als Heiler penismeter anhaben sagt ja scho alles oder ?)

Gott sei dank hatten wir dann Server neustart ich mein OK er war ja gut n superheal die dds wahren auch toll aber diese wiederliche arroganz dieses ka die hocken im Ts und haben alles ausgeplaudert und wir sollen es sofort wissen was die da planen.

Lieber hab ich ne gruppe wo se n bissl weniger skill vl haben vl 1-2 wipes per inni als so ein selbstzufriedenen typen.

Der Ton macht die musik, der Mensch is lernfähig wenn mann aber erwartet gedanken lesen zu können nun ja viele freunde macht der sich sicher nicht.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Dezember 2010)

Fumika schrieb:


> bei mir leifs grad ganz anders, aber keine angst für mich war das ned grad positiv....
> 
> War kurz vorm server neustart dm HC als tank halt.
> Hatte 3 leute in gruppe n pali heal schurke und eismage jawohl ein eismage der seine locker 10 k dps fuhr und alle im penismeter hinter sich ließ.
> ...



Ich gebe dir Recht. Diese Art von Gruppen finde ich auch - Verzeihung für den Ausdruck - zum kotzen! Ich bin da auch konsequent. Wenn einer meint mich per Caps "anschreien" zu müssen, spreche ich ihn auf seinen Ton an, wenn er sich dann nicht zurücknimmt, gehe ich. Es stimmt, ich bin Rdm fast nur als DD unterwegs und zumindest mein Gruppenslot ist schnell wieder aufgefüllt, aber ich muss mir sowas nicht antun.

Leute, die garkeine Ahnung haben, müssen es ja auch nicht sein, aber diese selbsternannten Profis sind mit Abstand die schlimmsten Spieler, auf die du treffen kannst.

Nebenbei: Als "Pala" lasse ich mich auch nicht gern anreden. Ich weise die Leute immer darauf hin, dass ich auch einen Nickname im Spiel habe und sie diesen gerne nutzen dürfen. Allerdings ist das noch ein geringeres Delikt, über das ich mal hinwegsehen kann.


----------



## Lysozyma (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich beschreibe die Situation mal aus meiner Sicht:

Ich gehe nur sehr, sehr ungerne mit Random-Gruppen in Hero-Inis, da es zu oft Leute gibt, die weder das passende EQ (mit PvP-Items ilvl pushen z.B.) noch die passende Erfahrung ("War hier noch nie drinnen, auch nicht auf Non-Hero") mitbringen, um die Instanzen abschließen zu können.

Wenn ich mit meiner Gilde gehen kann oder Bekannten, habe ich den Vorteil, daß ich die Spielweise der Leute kenne, wir ein TS nutzen können nebenher und alle genug Geduld haben und keiner irgendwem etwas vormachen muß. Mit ein wenig Absprache ist das ganze nämlich gut zu erledigen, auch wenn man noch nicht mehrere Epics hat.

Wenn ich eine Random Gruppe nehmen muß und der erste Schurke schon nach GO GO schreit, der Magier das Schaf höchstens als Lammbraten zum Mittag kennt und der Hunter wieder einmal genau das Target wählt, welches nicht meins ist, brauche ich auch keine 2 Sekunden zu überlegen, ob ich auf Gruppe verlassen klicke oder nicht. Ich tue es einfach und genieße die Abklingzeit bei ein paar Daily-Quests und melde mich wieder an, denn ich habe keine Wartezeit von 40 Minuten oder mehr.

In ein paar Wochen wird die Situation sicherlich anders sein. Mit steigendem ilvl und Erfahrung der Spieler, wird sich auch die Bereitschaft der Tanks erhöhen die Random-Daily in einer Random-Grp zu machen und nicht mit der Gilde oder für Bezahlung mit Leuten vom eigenen Server.


----------



## Mirastor (31. Dezember 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dir gehts nicht alleine so, die Situation habe ich auch regelmäßig. Oder ich mache Targets und sage die Gruppe soll zuerst auf den Totenkopf. Was macht der Todesritter ? Dämätsch auf alles, nur nicht auf den Totenkopf, dann zieht er Aggro und dann wird auch noch rumgemeckert, nur weil ich dem Totenkopf mehr Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt habe. Bei manchen Spielern fragt man sich echt ob ein beträchtlicher Teil des Gehirns abhanden gekommen ist.



Kann dir den Questtext von Noth hier sehr ans Herz legen: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12716

BTT: Die Wartezeiten sind recht simpel erklärt anhand des Instanzbesuchs mit meinem DK (lvl 82, Tank) heute Nachmittag (Vortexgipfel)
Gruppe betreten: Krieger DD, DK DD, Pala DD, Priester Heiler und ich.
Krieger und DK warn btw 85.... statt sich mit Leuten aus ihrer Gilde Tankgear zu farmen oder sich sonst wie nützlich zu machen, ziehn sie es eben vor low-lvl Inis zu gehn, dem Tank gezielt die Aggro zu klauen indem sie auf die falschen Mobs prügeln, diesen dann zu flamen und Recount zu posten in dem sie knapp überm Tank stehn mit ihren 6k DPS (Tank 5,2).

Beim Main bietet sich derzeit in der Gilde ein anderes Bild, weil keiner Random gehn mag:
[Gilde]: Jemand Bock auf HC?
Gruppe steht, 5 Leute
Hat gewählt Schutz
Hat gewählt Schutz
Hat gewählt Schutz
Hat gewählt Schaden
Hat gewählt Heiler
[Gruppe]: Kann wer umspeccen?
[Gruppe]: 3x Nein
[Gilde]: Brauchen 2 DD


----------



## Izara (1. Januar 2011)

Fakt ist, dass keine Sau bei den Massen an Minderbemittelten freiwillig tanken oder heilen möchte  WotLK durchrushen war nett, leicht verdiente Marken und dann kommt Cata und das Flamen kann von vorn beginnen xD Ergo will keiner tanken oder heilen und die Massen an DDs gucken blöd aus der Wäsche. Btw fast jeder levelt oder hat als DD gelevelt und ich bezweifel, dass da bei all den Quests ausreichend Gear abfällt, dass man mit genügend *gutem* Secondequip unterwegs sein kann. Kann mich auch täuschen, da ich das weder mit meinen Tanks noch mit meinen Heals bisher gemacht hab, aber ich persönlich werd mich sicher *nicht* random anmelden (ich mein als Heal oder Tank), nur um dann wieder bei allem möglichen und unmöglichen den Sündenbock abgeben zu müssen ^^ Und das sag ich, obwohl ich wegen reinem DD-Main weiß, wie lang die Wartezeiten als DD sind - weswegen ich mich übrigens auch als Hexer gar nicht mehr für Inis anmelde, wenn nicht mind. 3 Freunde on sind.

Was das DF-Prinzip angeht: es ist *nicht* dazu da, dass jeder ganz schnell in ne Gruppe reinkommt, sondern dazu da, dass Leute, die keine Gilde, keine Bekannten, keine Fremden vom eigenen Realm und nicht einmal 4 Kumpels/Freunde haben, doch noch irgendwie an eine Gruppe für einen Dungeon rankommen    D.h. diejenigen sollten froh sein, dass das Ding überhaupt da ist und Maul halten oder sich endlich mal aufraffen und statt zu jammern Freunde suchen -.-


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (1. Januar 2011)

Die Tanks mit Parkinson sollen draußen bleiben! Solche Tanks kann ich garnicht leiden! Denken die es ist cool zu zappeln und dabei zu zuschlagen!?


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. Januar 2011)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Die Tanks mit Parkinson sollen draußen bleiben! Solche Tanks kann ich garnicht leiden! Denken die es ist cool zu zappeln und dabei zu zuschlagen!?




was ja nicht was du damit sagen willst... find es jedenfalls reichlich daneben !


----------



## Scrapz (1. Januar 2011)

Ich als DD, Heiler und Tank Spieler gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab:

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad:
Nunja, mitlerweile ist die Hero für mich keine Hero mehr. Jeder Boss ist alleine durch Tank + Heal legbar und die Trashgruppen werden meist schon wieder gebomt. Die Tanks und Heiler haben mitlerweile die Instanzen begriffen und wissen, was sie wann und wo wie machen müssen - da wundert es nicht, dass viele DDs wieder Brainafk rumstehen - abbbberrrrr .... 
Ich befolge als Tank 2 Regeln: Aggro ist Episch und Seelengebunden..wer sie bekommt oder sich holt, behält sie auch! Die zweite ist mehr gemein, aber sehr hilfreich: Wer stirbt läuft!
Selbst wenn ich mal extern meine Daily machen muss, so ist es doch meist der Fall, dass die Ini recht schnell gecleart wird und spätestens nach dem 2ten Wipe an der gleichen Stelle und einem Hinweis das man beim nächsten Wipe an dieser Stelle weg ist, hat auch der letzte DD die zuvor genannten Regeln kapiert. Sollte es mal nicht so sein, Gruppe verlassen, instant nen inv. bekommen und weiter gehts.

Die Wartezeiten:
Als DD ätzend, als Heiler unschön, als Tank ein Paradies - wäre auch schlimm wenn es anders wäre   Ich meine heh, schaut euch die Gruppen an sei es in einer Hero oder gar in einem Raid. Am wenigsten werden Tanks, dann Heiler und am meisten DDs benötigt. Alleine durch diese Tatsache sind Wartezeiten vorprogrammiert. Allerdings haben wir Tanks auch ein dickes Problem, wenn es dann mal an die richitg guten Gruppen / Raids / Gilden geht - wenn wir nicht einen Stammplatz haben, ist es sehr schwer etwas zu finden. ( Auch hier greift wieder die Reihenfolge der benötigten Klassen / Aufgaben )

Zum Equip:
Wer sich heutzutage wegen Equip beschwert, sollte nochmal alle Möglichkeiten durchgehen die es gibt um an Equip dran zu kommen. Es hat keine Woche nach der Levelphase gedauert um größtenteils Episch Equipt zu sein - man musste nur seine Quellen ausschöpfen und geschickt Handeln / mit seinem Gold umgehen um dies zu erreichen. Wenn man dann das dann noch mit durchdachtem Farmen von Punkten und bestimmten Inis + das craften von Items kombiniert hat, dann war und ist das alles kein Thema. Viele Spieler die ich kenne ( mich eingeschlossen ) haben sogar schon ihr 2t Equip vollständig nur weil sie diese einfachen Regeln befolgt und ihr Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft haben.

Zum Skill:
Seien wir doch mal ehrlich - wer liest sich heute noch richtig seine Tooltips durch oder verfolgt aufmerksam die neusten Patches? Wer informiert sich den wirklich im Bereich Theorycrafting oder ist daran überhaupt interessiert? Kaum jemand. Sei es weil die Zeit fehlt ( oh ja, WoW ist durchaus komplex wenn man neu anfängt oder eine neue Klasse probiert ) oder weil viele einfach nicht die Lust haben die zu tun. Ich kann diese Art von Spielern durchaus verstehen und nehme auch gerne Rücksicht auf sie, aber nur in Maßen und nicht in Massen! Wie sagte Ghosti noch so schön -" Wer in eine Hero oder einen Raid möchte soll auch ein wenig dafür tun". Genauso sehe ich und die meisten Spieler die sich intensiv mit dem Spiel beschäftigt haben das auch. Es ist ähnlich der Levelphase: Erst ab einer bestimmten Stufe kann man bestimmte Inhalte genießen. Der eine braucht dafür länger, der andere weniger. Auch die Wege dorthin sind unterschiedlich, aber das Ergebniss ist dennoch das selbe. In der Levelphase heits es "Neues Level, neue Skills, neue Gebiete" auf der Maximalstufe heisst es dann " Neues Item, neue VZ + Sockel, gemaxte Berufe und dann neue Herrausforderunegn".
Natürlich könnte man jetzt dagegen argumentieren, das ja alle alles sehen sollen - aber hey, WoW ist riesig und wer nur wenig Zeit hat / wenig Zeit investieren möchte der kann eben auch nicht alles zu Gesicht bekommen bzw dauert es etwas länger bis er das neue Entdeckt bzw in den neuen Raid mitgenommen wird. 


Cata Resumeé:
Ein gelungenes Addon mit einigen Ecken und Kanten. Es gibt für jeden etwas neues zu entdecken und jeder ist mal wieder seines eigenen Glückes Schmied. Verändern, verbesseren buffen oder nerfen kann man immer etwas - und das ist auch gut so. Ein perfektes Spiel würde viel zu schnell langweilig werden! Schlußendlich bleibt nur zu hoffen, das Blizzard weiterhin soviel Arbeit in dieses Spiel steckt um uns allen weiterhin das spielen von neuen Inhalten zu ermöglichen.


Grüße Scrapz ( Paladin, Magier und Druide auf Onyxia )


----------



## pastranora (1. Januar 2011)

Vaiara schrieb:


> bei uns (Lordaeron) hat mal einer 600g geboten, wurde dafür zugeflamed... naja, ich levle als tank, geht gut, nur lass ich mich dafür net bezahlen..



Warum net? leichtes geld und idioten gibt es genug es handelt sich ja schlieslich um wow und mehr muss man da net können


----------



## Terminsel (1. Januar 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> was ja nicht was du damit sagen willst... find es jedenfalls reichlich daneben !



Ich fand den Spruch auch daneben, aber verstanden habe ich ihn: Er meint die Tanks, die während des Tankens wie wild rumhüpfen und die Mobs unnötig hin und her ziehen. Man hat dann den Eindruck, das wäre wie auf einem BG, dass man durch wildes hin und herhüpfen Schaden vermeidet. Dem ist aber in Inis nicht wirkich so und es erschwert der Gruppe nur die Arbeit.


----------



## Jalandir (3. Januar 2011)

Mirastor schrieb:


> [Gilde]: Jemand Bock auf HC?
> Gruppe steht, 5 Leute
> Hat gewählt Schutz
> Hat gewählt Schutz
> ...



Kenn ich von meiner alten Gilde. Allerdings haben wir da dann immer Tank Roulette gespielt.
Ach ja und die schlimmsten DDs sind dann natürlich die mit Main Spec Tank, dies am Gildenkollegen wieder auslassen.


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2011)

Wir haben auch immer 3 tanks (mmanchmal auch 4) in der Gruppe, aber dank Duall-Spec ist das ja kein Problem sofern man sich einigt wer tanken darf.


----------



## MasterCrain (3. Januar 2011)

Scrapz schrieb:


> Ich als DD, Heiler und Tank Spieler gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab:
> 
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad:
> Nunja, mitlerweile ist die Hero für mich keine Hero mehr. Jeder Boss ist alleine durch Tank + Heal legbar und die Trashgruppen werden meist schon wieder gebomt. Die Tanks und Heiler haben mitlerweile die Instanzen begriffen und wissen, was sie wann und wo wie machen müssen - da wundert es nicht, dass viele DDs wieder Brainafk rumstehen - abbbberrrrr ....
> ...



Gut das wir nicht auf dem selben Server spielen. Jeder boss ist nur durch Tank+Heal legbar? Selten so nen mist gehört. Ich sag nur: Grim Batol. Mal sehen wie viele Bosse du und dein heal so schaffen. Na ja im Grunde kann ich da jede Ini nennen ihr schaft keine. Und schön wieder auf "DD sind die bösen" schiene fahren mhh? Vorurteile zeugen von einem beschränkten Geist um es mal durch die Blume zu sagen.

Tanks die nicht abspotten und tote Spieler laufen lassen sind Toll. Und sollten instant gekickt werden. Schön zu lesen das du nach 3 Wipes schmollend verschwindest. Das kann nur gut sein für den Rest der Gruppe.


----------



## RedShirt (3. Januar 2011)

3 Tanks...mhm.

Dudu -> Katze im tankgear+tankspec -> dick dps
DK -> Frost- oder Unheiligaura an, die DPS werden aber nicht toll
Pala -> Zorn aus, Schaden sollte passabel sein
Krieger -> Kampfhaltung, dürft schon DPS reichen

Geht doch, selbst mit Tankspec.
Und die sterben vermutlich kaum  dank Tankgear


----------



## Arasouane (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So war das früher in BC auch. Die besten Gruppen gabs ab Mitternacht.
> Woran das bloß liegen mag



Das liegt eeeeeindeutig daran, dass der Typische Hartz IV WoW Spieler den ganzen Tag spielt und Abends ins Bett fällt, während da die ausgepennten Schüler, die ja am Vormittag die Schule geschwänzt haben, folglich erst aaaaabends den Rechner einschalten.

Daraufhin sind diese Kinderchen vom Zocken so müde, dass sie morgens niiiiicht aus dem Bett kommen und wieder schwänzen. ein Teufelskreis.....

Ach so wars bei mir, als DOOM rauskam und LAN-Partys in meinem Schülerheim grad deeeer Renner waren - weiss nicht wie das heutzutage ist


----------



## LoveThisGame (4. Januar 2011)

hero bosse zu zweit nur mit tank und heal legbar *OMG* *kopfschüttel*, sag mal welchem geistig minderbemittelten willste denn den schwachsinn erzählen ?

genauso gebomte elite trashgruppen wird der heiler spitze finden, mobs mit um die 500k wegbomben alles klar.... aus ner group in der auf cc verzichtet wird leave ich instant egal ob als dd oder heiler ! und nach dem wipe dann immer diese super sprüche " sonst geht das immer " oder " ey sag ma was bist´n du für´n gimp heiler " ... leute diese ammenmärchen könnt ihr eurer oma erzählen !


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Das liegt eeeeeindeutig daran, dass der Typische Hartz IV WoW Spieler den ganzen Tag spielt und Abends ins Bett fällt, während da die ausgepennten Schüler, die ja am Vormittag die Schule geschwänzt haben, folglich erst aaaaabends den Rechner einschalten.
> 
> Daraufhin sind diese Kinderchen vom Zocken so müde, dass sie morgens niiiiicht aus dem Bett kommen und wieder schwänzen. ein Teufelskreis.....
> 
> Ach so wars bei mir, als DOOM rauskam und LAN-Partys in meinem Schülerheim grad deeeer Renner waren - weiss nicht wie das heutzutage ist




Heute ist es wohl eher so, dass die H4 WoW Spieler vormittags bis 11 oder 12 pennen und von daher auch bis spät in die Nacht noch online sind.
Wohingegen Schüler von Eltern ins Bett gejagd werden, was zur Folge hat dass der Rechner um 23 Uhr aus is. ^^


----------



## Hallelujah (11. Januar 2011)

Also ich würde sagen das Du Dir ggf. überlegen solltest einen Tank zu spielen, wenn Du zeitlich oft die Möglichkeit haben willst, in Instanzen rein zu können. ^.^


----------

